# GDP - World's Metro Areas



## Dimethyltryptamine

GDP of Australian cities (2011-12).

http://www.sgsep.com.au/files/GDP_by_Major_Capital_City_0.pdf

Doesn't say whether it's in $AUD or $USD, but I'm assuming it is in $AUD which was at parity at the time ('11-12). I'll let you decide how you convert it to USD.

City - GDP (Population)

Sydney - $319 billion (4.66 million)
Melbourne - $252 billion (4.25 million)
Brisbane - $132 billion (2.2 million)
Perth - $118 billion (1.9 million)
Adelaide - $65 billion (1.27 million)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Converted:

*-------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011

Sydney ---------------- US$ 326.9 bi ---- 4.6 mi

Melbourne ------------- US$ 259.0 bi ---- 4.2 mi

Brisbane --------------- US$ 135.3 bi ---- 2.1 mi

Perth ------------------- US$ 121.4 bi ---- 1.8 mi

Adelaide ----------------- US$ 67.3 bi ---- 1.3 mi*


Thank you very much, Dimethyltryptamine!


----------



## dj4life

The purchasing power in some European capital cities (not metro areas, though):

Country | Capital | Inhabitants (city) | 2013 GDP per capita (purchasing power in €)

*Northern Europe*

Norway | ​Oslo | ​623.966 | ​35.182 ​
Sweden | ​Stockholm | ​881.235 | ​26.459 ​(some suburbs above 40.000, SCB)
​Denmark | ​Copenhagen ​| 559.440 | ​20.154 ​
​Finland | ​Helsinki | ​603.968 | ​23.239 ​
​Iceland | ​Reykjavík | ​119.764 | ​19.289

*Central Europe*

Germany | ​Berlin | ​3.501.872 | 18.757
​Slovakia | ​Bratislava | ​​415.589 | 11.608
​Poland | ​Warsaw | ​​1.715.517 | 10.478
​Czech Republic | ​Prague | ​1.246.780 | 9.579	
​Moldova | ​Chișinău | ​​800.601 | 1.848

More information: http://www.gfk.com/news-and-events/...es/Pages/purchasing-power-europe-2013-14.aspx.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
It's a shame they don't have figures for the metro areas, otherwise I could do the conversion.

------------------------------------------------

NZ added:

*-------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011

Auckland ----------------- US$ 58.8 bi ---- 1.5 mi*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Going on grouping cities according to their sizes:

*800,000 - 1,000,000*

*-------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011*

Honolulu --------------- 52.081.000.000 -- 963.607

Omaha ----------------- 48.979.000.000 -- 877.110

Baton Rouge ------------ 46.949.000.000 -- 808.242

Tulsa ------------------- 46.439.000.000 -- 946.962

Albuquerque ------------ 37.875.000.000 -- 898.642

Dayton ------------------ 37.464.000.000 -- 983.079

Little Rock -------------- 36.291.000.000 -- 808.825

Knoxville ---------------- 35.977.000.000 -- 841.994

Bakersfield -------------- 33.768.000.000 -- 851.710

Tucson ------------------ 32.335.000.000 -- 989.569

Allentown --------------- 30.412.000.000 -- 824.916

El Paso ------------------ 28.755.000.000 -- 820.790

Sarasota ----------------- 27.424.000.000 -- 869.866

Joinville ------------------ 20.057.000.000 -- 855.250

Caxias do Sul ------------ 16.743.000.000 -- 829.378

Volta Redonda-Resende --- 16.305.000.000 -- 832.282

Florianópolis -------------- 13.951.000.000 -- 965.486

Cuiabá -------------------- 10.372.000.000 -- 873.232

Campo Grande ------------- 10.194.000.000 -- 870.419

Feira de Santana ----------- 6.300.000.000 -- 866.793

Campina Grande ------------ 4.638.000.000 -- 806.475

Caruaru -------------------- 4.183.000.000 -- 840.473


*Omaha*, as Des Moines, with a very high GDP per capita;

*Sarasota*, as those smaller areas of Florida, with a very low GDP per capita. I guess the lack of a industrial base is the reason;

*Caxias do Sul* is the largest Italian city of Rio Grande do Sul, the centre of Brazil's vinelands. Together with Blumenau, the area has the smallest portion of people living under poverty. Very strong industry, and as in Blumenau, mainly local owned. With a GDP per capita of US$ 20,200, very strong social index, it's a full developed region.


----------



## dj4life

I forgot to mention that this is the avarage houshold income, not GDP per capita.



dj4life said:


> The purchasing power in some European capital cities (not metro areas, though):
> 
> Country | Capital | Inhabitants (city) | 2013 GDP per capita (purchasing power in €)
> 
> *Northern Europe*
> 
> Norway | ​Oslo | ​623.966 | ​35.182 ​
> Sweden | ​Stockholm | ​881.235 | ​26.459 ​(some suburbs above 40.000, SCB)
> ​Denmark | ​Copenhagen ​| 559.440 | ​20.154 ​
> ​Finland | ​Helsinki | ​603.968 | ​23.239 ​
> ​Iceland | ​Reykjavík | ​119.764 | ​19.289
> 
> *Central Europe*
> 
> Germany | ​Berlin | ​3.501.872 | 18.757
> ​Slovakia | ​Bratislava | ​​415.589 | 11.608
> ​Poland | ​Warsaw | ​​1.715.517 | 10.478
> ​Czech Republic | ​Prague | ​1.246.780 | 9.579
> ​Moldova | ​Chișinău | ​​800.601 | 1.848
> 
> More information: http://www.gfk.com/news-and-events/...es/Pages/purchasing-power-europe-2013-14.aspx.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Using European NUTS 2 (2010 figures) converting them into 2011 ones. Scandinavia:

*----------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011

Stockholm --------------- US$ 161.6 bi --- 2.0 mi

Copenhagen ------------- US$ 158.8 bi --- 2.5 mi

Oslo --------------------- US$ 119.7 bi --- 1.1 mi*


----------



## dj4life

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Using European NUTS 2 (2010 figures) converting them into 2011 ones. Scandinavia:
> 
> *----------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011
> 
> Stockholm --------------- US$ 161.6 bi --- 2.0 mi
> 
> Copenhagen ------------- US$ 158.8 bi --- 2.5 mi
> 
> Oslo --------------------- US$ 119.7 bi --- 1.1 mi*


The population figures for Stockholm and Copenhagen are either switched, either incorrect. Anyway, that doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

No, it's correct. Using NUTS 2, Stockholm: Stockholms län; Copenhagen: Hovedstaden and Sjælland.


----------



## Chrissib

Yuri S Andrade said:


> No, it's correct. Using NUTS 2, Stockholm: Stockholms län; Copenhagen: Hovedstaden and Sjælland.


I'd exclude Sjælland when defining the Copenhagen metro area.

But anyway, here are the figures for 2011 for the German metro areas:

I don't know which exchange rate you use, so these figures are in €:



Rhein-Ruhr (Cologne-Düsseldorf-Dortmund) | 381.13bn€ | 11.353m | 33,572€/cap

Rhein-Main (Frankfurt) | 173.46bn€ | 4.121m | 42,094€/cap

Berlin | 135.66bn€ | 5.098m | 26,611€/cap

Munich | 130.27bn€ | 2.612m | 49,877€/cap

Hamburg | 126.90bn€ | 3.229m | 39,312€/cap

Stuttgart | 108.06bn€ | 2.692m | 40,147€/cap

Rhein-Neckar (Mannheim-Ludwigshafen) | 66.47bn€ | 1.945m | 34,170€/cap

Hannover | 50.79bn€ | 1.548m | 32,805€/cap

Nürnberg | 49.65bn€ | 1.423m | 34,877€/cap

Halle-Leipzig | 35.46bn€ | 1.430m | 24,796€/cap


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Chrissib, that's my base (or better, IMF 2011):



Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Brazil vs World*
> 
> *Countries -- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011*
> _--- World --- 69.899.225.000.000 --- 7.000.000.000_
> 1. United States --- 15.075.675.000.000 --- 312.598.000
> 2. China --- 7.298.147.000.000 --- 1.339.724.852
> 3. Japan --- 5.866.540.000.000 --- 127.720.000
> 4. Germany --- 3.607.364.000.000 --- 81.729.000
> 5. France --- 2.778.085.000.000 --- 65.821.885
> *6. Brazil --- 2.492.907.000.000 --- 192.376.496*
> 7. United Kingdom --- 2.431.310.000.000 --- 62.300.000
> 8. Italy --- 2.198.732.000.000 --- 60.705.991
> 9. Russia --- 1.850.401.000.000 --- 142.914.136
> 10. India --- 1.826.811.000.000 --- 1.210.193.422
> 11. Canada --- 1.738.954.000.000 --- 34.482.779
> 12. Australia --- 1.486.914.000.000 --- 22.546.300
> 13. Spain --- 1.479.560.000.000 --- 46.162.024
> _--- Sudeste -- 1.382.946.000.000 --- 80.974.794_
> 14. Mexico --- 1.153.958.000.000 --- 112.336.538
> 15. South Korea --- 1.116.247.000.000 --- 48.219.000
> 16. Indonesia --- 846.450.000.000 --- 237.641.326
> 17. Netherlands --- 838.112.000.000 --- 16.715.489
> _--- São Paulo --- 812.931.000.000 --- 41.589.892_
> 18. Turkey --- 774.336.000.000 --- 73.722.988
> 19. Switzerland --- 660.761.000.000 --- 7.870.100
> 20. Saudi Arabia --- 597.086.000.000 --- 27.136.977
> 
> (...)


About Copenhagen, you'll see I'm using broader definitions (as it's hard to find figures for smaller units). Even including Sjælland, Copenhagen is still very small compared to London, Moscow, German and Italian metro areas.

About Germany, I'll use NUTS 2 for Munich, Stuttgart, Frankfurt, Leipzig and Hamburg (Hamburg + Schleswig-Holstein).


----------



## Chrissib

Yuri S Andrade said:


> About Germany, I'll use NUTS 2 for Munich, Stuttgart, Frankfurt, Leipzig and Hamburg (Hamburg + Schleswig-Holstein).


The problem for the NUTS 2 areas is that they don't depict the metropolitan areas close enough. In my previous post I used county level data.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Chrissib, and what is the GDP for Germany in that year? I need it to convert into 2011 US$.

Another thing: could you make them a little bit broader to be comparable with the US CSAs (or with Berlin)? Also, would it possible to add every metro over 500,000 inh as Ukiyo did for Japan?


----------



## Chrissib

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Chrissib, and what is the GDP for Germany in that year? I need it to convert into 2011 US$.
> 
> Another thing: could you make them a little bit broader to be comparable with the US CSAs (or with Berlin)? Also, would it possible to add every metro over 500,000 inh as Ukiyo did for Japan?


According to my source, the GDP of Germany in 2011 was 2.5926 trillion €.

The problem is that the county borders in Germany are too weird to include metropoltan areas even below 1 million people. 

The figures for the metropolitan areas I gave are already rather generous. If I had figures on municipality level I'd define some of them stricter. The problem with the CSA like definitions is that they would lead to very inflated figures for the German metropolitan areas because Germany's countryside is densely populated. You'd add vast rural areas that have no important commuting relationship with the city anymore.


----------



## tk780

CSAs aren't about commuter flows between suburbs and a central city but about commuting ties between adjacent Metropolitan Areas (MSAs). Your population figures seem ok for MSA-equivalents apart from the Frankfurt and Stuttgart areas, which are too conservative IMO.


----------



## Chrissib

tk780 said:


> CSAs aren't about commuter flows between suburbs and a central city but about commuting ties between adjacent Metropolitan Areas (MSAs). Your population figures seem ok for MSA-equivalents apart from the Frankfurt and Stuttgart areas, which are too conservative IMO.


Which areas would you add to Frankfurt and Stuttgart?


----------



## FREKI

dj4life said:


> I forgot to mention that this is the avarage houshold income, not GDP per capita.


That's actually neither.. it's GDP PPP per capita - an ajusted version of the GDP based on a select bucket of expenses and goods calculated in a fictive currency..

As for your Copenhagen population figure that's just København's Municipal - one of the *18 municipals *that makes up Copenhagen City..

( Copenhagen is like London made up by many municipals - and like London the most central municipal ( "City of London" ) it's only in small part of the overall city )



Stats from 2012:


Copenhagen city: pop 1.230.728 
Copenhagen Metro 2,5mil ( 3,7mil with Swedish parts included )

Income: 
Average personal income 332.473DKK = $60.717
Average houshold income 534.478 DKK = $97.609

Wage: 
( 75% of 18+ population have an occupation )
Average personal wage ( all with occupation ) 489.756 DKK = $89.441
Average personal wage ( fulltime occupation ) 643.135 DKK = $117.452


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo area (3.5 - 4 million pop.)

some 160 billion (US$)


----------



## tk780

Chrissib said:


> Which areas would you add to Frankfurt and Stuttgart?


The German Bundesamt für Bauwesen und Raumordnung used to produce a standardized statistic of metro areas ("Stadtregionen") based on commuting patterns. They put the Rhine Main Area at 4.7 million and Stuttgart at 3.4 million (larger than Hamburg and Munich), if I remember correctly. The Rhine Main area extends quite far northwest past the Taunus and along the Rhine, almost until Koblenz.


----------



## Adde

FREKI said:


> Copenhagen city: pop 1.230.728
> Copenhagen Metro 2,5mil ( 3,7mil with Swedish parts included )


Um, as far as I know there are no "Swedish parts" of the Copenhagen metro area. Yeah, Malmö and south eastern Skåne are geographically close, but they are not part of Copenhagen. Such a theoretical demographic area would probably be called someting like "Öresund region".


----------



## FREKI

Adde said:


> Um, as far as I know there are no "Swedish parts" of the Copenhagen metro area. Yeah, Malmö and south eastern Skåne are geographically close, but they are not part of Copenhagen. Such a theoretical demographic area would probably be called someting like "Öresund region".


_"A metropolitan area, sometimes referred to as a metro area or metro, is a region consisting of a densely populated urban core and its less-populated surrounding territories, sharing industry, infrastructure, and housing.[1] A metropolitan area usually comprises multiple jurisdictions and municipalities: neighborhoods, townships, cities, exurbs, counties, and even states.
Metropolitan areas include one or more urban areas, as well as satellite cities and intervening rural areas that are socio-economically tied to the urban core, typically measured by commuting patterns.[3]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolitan_area_









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Øresund_Region

Without Copenhagen there would be no modern day Malmø and 10.000s cummute daily from Sweden to Denmark to work - many of them Danes residing in Sweden..

In fact after the bridge the population have increased by 270.000 in the region..

About 1/4s of the workers I work with resides in Sweden and are about half Swedish half Danish..

So by commuting patters I see no difference regarding southern Sweden than I do other statelite communities around Copenhagen - thus by all deffinitions a metro area..

But if you do not agree then no problem, I provided you with both figures..


----------



## Adde

Well, while the bridge certainly has made it possible to commute between the Copenhagen and Malmö/eastern Skåne regions for work in a way that wasn't possible before, the two regions do not really share infrastructure (other than the bridge), industry or housing in any meaningful way. Companies don't put their Copenhagen office or factory in Malmö. The two regions have separate public transportation, health care systems, tax systems, laws etc. Copenhagen doesn't build housing in eastern Skåne, and Malmö doesn't chip in with funds for the Copenhagen metro. Are the regions geographically close and economically beneficial to each other? Of course. Is it one large metro area? Depends on who you ask. By your definition, for instance Uppsala should really be counted to the Stockholm metro area. 

And claiming that "modern Malmö" wouldn't exist without Copenhagen is pretty bold. Malmö is a 1000 year old town surrounded by rich farmland. There's no way of knowing what modern Malmö would be like if Copenhagen lay somewhere else.


----------



## Chrissib

tk780 said:


> The German Bundesamt für Bauwesen und Raumordnung used to produce a standardized statistic of metro areas ("Stadtregionen") based on commuting patterns. They put the Rhine Main Area at 4.7 million and Stuttgart at 3.4 million (larger than Hamburg and Munich), if I remember correctly. The Rhine Main area extends quite far northwest past the Taunus and along the Rhine, almost until Koblenz.


You mean these kind of areas?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
That's bizarre and very incoherent. Chrissib, do you have GDP data for each one of those divisions in this map?


----------



## dj4life

Adde said:


> Well, while the bridge certainly has made it possible to commute between the Copenhagen and Malmö/eastern Skåne regions for work in a way that wasn't possible before, the two regions do not really share infrastructure (other than the bridge), industry or housing in any meaningful way. Companies don't put their Copenhagen office or factory in Malmö. The two regions have separate public transportation, health care systems, tax systems, laws etc. Copenhagen doesn't build housing in eastern Skåne, and Malmö doesn't chip in with funds for the Copenhagen metro. Are the regions geographically close and economically beneficial to each other? Of course. Is it one large metro area? Depends on who you ask. By your definition, for instance Uppsala should really be counted to the Stockholm metro area.
> 
> And claiming that "modern Malmö" wouldn't exist without Copenhagen is pretty bold. Malmö is a 1000 year old town surrounded by rich farmland. There's no way of knowing what modern Malmö would be like if Copenhagen lay somewhere else.


Uppsala is indeed a part of Stockholm Business region which is called *Mälardalen* (a joint region/cooperation between the cities and towns located in the valley of lake Mälaren with Stockholm as an obvious center). Aside from the economical, political and cultural relations, there is a lot of movement of people and goods in this region. As of December 31 2011 more than 3.2 million people lived in this region.


----------



## FREKI

Adde said:


> Well, while the bridge certainly has made it possible to commute between the Copenhagen and Malmö/eastern Skåne regions for work in a way that wasn't possible before, the two regions do not really share infrastructure (other than the bridge), industry or housing in any meaningful way. Companies don't put their Copenhagen office or factory in Malmö. The two regions have separate public transportation, health care systems, tax systems, laws etc.


I work in Copenhagen for a Danish-Swedish company ( 50-50 ) with it's HQ in Sweden, my coworkers takes the specially designed international train daily and enjoy the 'Øresund Agreement' that have standardised social security, free movement, various taxes, pensions and health insurance across the region.. 



Adde said:


> And claiming that "modern Malmö" wouldn't exist without Copenhagen is pretty bold. Malmö is a 1000 year old town surrounded by rich farmland. There's no way of knowing what modern Malmö would be like if Copenhagen lay somewhere else.


Malmø is the result of the fortification of Copenhagen and the Oresund straight - it was founded by Danes and went on to become the Kingdom's second largest city for several centuries working in tandem with Copenhagen regarding shipping, industry and taxation ( as well as defenses and so on )

So without Copenhagen there would never have been a Malmø and without modern Copenhagen there would never have been a modern Malmø..
Southern Sweden is not short in ports and most have significantly better locations - yet Malmø is the largest and have been working heavily towards intergrating their city with Copenhagen and promoting the Øresund region..

Today more people commute to Copenhagen from Scania than of all other regions/islands of Denmark..

It's still two nations, but by all deffinitions a single region linked by a LOT more than just a bridge..









http://i58.tinypic.com/2hhnc02.gif


----------



## Chrissib

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> That's bizarre and very incoherent. Chrissib, do you have GDP data for each one of those divisions in this map?


I could calculate it for those areas that are defined by the county borders, so excluding Rhein-Ruhr and Mitteldeutschland.

But these regions ar enot metropolitan areas, they are more to be understand as areas of influence of the respective cities.


----------



## tk780

No, I don't mean 'Metropolregionen', which seem somewhat random and whose main purpose I suppose is business promotion. As I said, the BBR used to define 'Stadtregionen' around every city of a certain size, applying the same set of criteria to all cities/regions. In earlier versions, a municipality qualified for inclusion if 25% of its working population commuted to the core area of the region. In later versions, there was a two-tier system with inner areas, where over 50% of outcommuters were employed in the central area, and outer areas, where between 25% and 50% were employed in the central area.


----------



## Chrissib

These kind of areas?










Tbh, I have heard it for the first time.


----------



## tk780

Yeah, that looks like it.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Resuming:

*1,000,000 - 1,300,000*

*-------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011*

Oslo ---------------- 119.700.000.000 -- 1.144.883

Hartford ------------- 83.485.000.000 -- 1.213.255

New Orleans --------- 80.154.000.000 -- 1.191.089

Oklahoma City ------- 60.997.000.000 -- 1.278.053

Birmingham ---------- 53.547.000.000 -- 1.132.264

Grand Rapids --------- 47.583.000.000 -- 1.217.206

Rochester ------------ 46.351.000.000 -- 1.055.278

Buffalo --------------- 45.888.000.000 -- 1.134.039

Albany --------------- 45.037.000.000 -- 1.000.474

Greenville ------------ 42.556.000.000 -- 1.122.757

Kagoshima ------------ 41.139.000.000 -- 1.150.000

Fresno --------------- 35.491.000.000 -- 1.095.829

Sorocaba-Itu --------- 20.809.000.000 -- 1.275.253

Piracicaba-Limeira ---- 20.711.000.000 -- 1.239.227

Ribeirão Preto -------- 18.239.000.000 -- 1.105.045

Londrina ------------- 12.919.000.000 -- 1.097.066

Aracaju --------------- 9.982.000.000 -- 1.030.706

Teresina -------------- 7.883.000.000 -- 1.130.487


*Oslo*: GDP per capita of US$ 104,500. Enough said; 

If I'm not mistaken, *Hartford* is, as Des Moines, an insurance companies hub. As result, an ultra-high GDP per capita (US$ 69,000); 

*New Orleans* with a GDP inflated by the oil production in the area;

The three largest areas of upstate New York: *Buffalo*, *Rochester* and *Albany* in a very tight race;

*Kagoshima* with a US$ 35,700 GDP per capita. Quite low for Japanese standards;

*Sorocaba* and *Piracicaba* regions are part of São Paulo's macrometropolitan area. Due the lack of space in São Paulo metro, those areas absorb much of the new industrial investments;

*Ribeirão Preto* (northeastern São Paulo state) is one of the wealthiest areas in Brazil. Centre of Brazilian ethanol industry and has, by far, the strongest retail sector amongst the wealthiest cities in the hinterland. US$ 16,500 GDP per capita;

*Londrina* area, for the reasons I described in Maringá and São José do Rio Preto notes, has an average GDP per capita, even though is way above Brazil in any economic or social metric.


----------



## IThomas

Hope you like my list 

EUROPEAN UNION
GDP 2011 (in mln euro)

001. *608,648* Île de France FRANCE 
002. *337,161* Lombardia ITALY *Milan*
003. *276,323* Inner London UK 
004. *194,285* Cataluña SPAIN
005. *193,266* Rhône-Alpes FRANCE 
006. *192,397* Oberbayern GERMANY 
007. *188,445* Comunidad de Madrid SPAIN 
008. *183,446* Düsseldorf GERMANY
009. *172,246* Lazio ITALY *Rome*
010. *160,276* Darmstadt GERMANY 

011. *157,661* Stuttgart GERMANY 
012. *149,527* Veneto ITALY *Venice*
013. *147,296* Köln GERMANY 
014. *143,966* Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur FRANCE 
015. *142,609* Emilia-Romagna ITALY *Bologna*
016. *141,603* Andalucía SPAIN
017. *133,300* Southern and Eastern IRELAND 
018. *125,997* Piemonte ITALY *Turin*
019. *125,187* Zuid-Holland NETHERLANDS 
020. *118,436* Outer London UK 

021. *116,569* Stockholm SWEDEN 
022. *109,282* Noord-Holland NETHERLANDS
023. *106,796* Arnsberg GERMANY
024. *106,013* Toscana ITALY *Florence*
025. *101,815* Berlin GERMANY 
026. *100,317* Attiki GREECE 
027. *99,372* Comunidad Valenciana SPAIN
028. *97,948* Pays de la Loire FRANCE 
029. *96,563* Karlsruhe GERMANY 
030. *94,071* Hamburg GERMANY

031. *93,635* Campania ITALY *Naples*
032. *89,604* Hovedstaden DENMARK
033. *89,539* Noord-Brabant NETHERLANDS
034. *87,672* Aquitaine FRANCE
035. *86,541* Berkshire, Buckinghamshire & Oxfordshire UK
036. *83,956* Sicilia ITALY *Palermo*
037. *82,930* Mazowieckie POLAND
038. *81,158* Bretagne FRANCE
039. *78,099* Surrey, East & West Sussex UK
040. *77,942* Wien AUSTRIA

041. *77,798* Midi-Pyrénées FRANCE
042. *75,892* Schleswig-Holstein GERMANY
043. *74,761* Münster GERMANY
044. *72,491* Västsverige SWEDEN
045. *71,242* Helsinki-Uusimaa FINLAND
046. *70,136* Weser-Ems GERMANY
047. *69,974* Puglia ITALY *Bari*
048. *69,895* Bruxelles-Cap. / Brussels Hfdst. BELGIUM
049. *68,817* Freiburg GERMANY
050. *68,816* Prov. Antwerpen BELGIUM

051. *68,659* Gloucestershire, Wiltshire & Bristol/Bath area UK
052. *66,259* Hannover GERMANY
053. *65,494* Centre FRANCE
054. *64,857* País Vasco SPAIN
055. *64,361* Greater Manchester UK
056. *63,795* Detmold GERMANY
057. *63,572* Lisboa PORTUGAL
058. *63,266* West Midlands UK
059. *63,103* Languedoc-Roussillon FRANCE
060. *62,350* Tübingen GERMANY

061. *61,123* Rheinhessen-Pfalz GERMANY
062. *60,490* Gelderland NETHERLANDS
063. *59,897* East Anglia UK
064. *59,155* Mittelfranken GERMANY
065. *57,891* Schwaben GERMANY
066. *56,852* Brandenburg GERMANY
067. *55,940* Galicia SPAIN
068. *55,331* Castilla y León SPAIN
069. *55,269* Östra Mellansverige SWEDEN
070. *55,250* Lorraine FRANCE

071. *55,130* South Western Scotland UK
072. *52,916* Alsace FRANCE
073. *55,129* West Yorkshire UK
074. *52,647* Eastern Scotland UK
075. *52,118* Braunschweig GERMANY
076. *52,096* Utrecht NETHERLANDS
077. *51,817* Sachsen-Anhalt GERMANY
078. *51,652* Hampshire & Isle of Wight UK
079. *50,677* Oberösterreich AUSTRIA
080. *49,619* Haute-Normandie FRANCE

081. *49,423* Bedfordshire & Hertfordshire UK
082. *48,912* Midtjylland DENMARK
083. *48,897* Thüringen GERMANY
084. *48,754* Sydsverige SWEDEN
085. *48,675* Norte PORTUGAL
086. *48,297* Közép Magyarország HUNGARY
087. *48,124* Śląskie POLAND
088. *47,500* Derbyshire & Nottinghamshire UK
089. *47,327* Niederösterreich AUSTRIA
090. *45,856* Syddanmark DENMARK

091. *44,932* Picardie FRANCE
092. *44,280* Prov. Oost-Vlaanderen BELGIUM
093. *43,998* Liguria ITALY *Genoa*
094. *43,616* Poitou-Charentes FRANCE
095. *43,180* Länsi-Suomi FINLAND
096. *42,738* Unterfranken GERMANY
097. *42,158* Leicestershire, Rutland & Northamptonshire UK
098. *41,837* Bourgogne FRANCE
099. *41,730* LUXEMBOURG (GRAND-DUCHY) 
100. *41,172* Koblenz GERMANY

101. *40,877* Marche ITALY *Ancona*
102. *40,718* Canarias SPAIN
103. *39,372* Essex UK
104. *38,896* Kent UK
105. *38,694* Niederbayern GERMANY
106. *38,684* Prov. Vlaams Brabant BELGIUM
107. *38,672* Praha CZECH REPUBLIC
108. *37,813* Northern Ireland UK
109. *37,639* Dresden GERMANY
110. *37,413* Steiermark AUSTRIA

111. *37,342* Pohjois- ja Itä-Suomi FINLAND
112. *37,290* Kassel GERMANY
113. *37,270* Lüneburg GERMANY
114. *37,113* Castilla-La Mancha SPAIN
115. *37,062* Prov. West-Vlaanderen BELGIUM
116. *36,628* Friuli-Venezia Giulia ITALY *Trieste*
117. *36,336* Oberpfalz GERMANY
118. *36,055* Limburg NETHERLANDS
119. *35,797* Trentino Alto Adige ITALY *Trento*
120. *35,718* Etelä-Suomi FINLAND

121. *35,714* Mecklenburg-Vorpommern GERMANY
122. *35,705* Overijssel NETHERLANDS
123. *35,176* Extra-regio* UK
124. *35,136* Basse-Normandie FRANCE
125. *34,994* Bucureşti - Ilfov ROMANIA
126. *34,745* Champagne-Ardenne FRANCE
127. *34,569* Wielkopolskie POLAND
128. *33,873* Chemnitz GERMANY
129. *33,307* Aragón SPAIN
130. *33,191* Auvergne FRANCE

131. *33,075* Sardegna ITALY *Cagliari*
132. *33,055* Calabria ITALY *Catanzaro*
133. *32,982* West Wales & The Valleys UK
134. *32,244* Shropshire & Staffordshire UK
135. *32,223* Merseyside UK
136. *32,105* Oberfranken GERMANY
137. *31,815* Dolnośląskie POLAND
138. *31,713* Saarland GERMANY
139. *31,629* Centro PORTUGAL 
140. *31,329* Northumberland and Tyne & Wear UK 

141. *30,958* LITHUANIA 
142. *30,827* Herefordshire, Worcestershire & Warwickshire UK
143. *30,425* Lancashire UK
144. *30,297* Jadranska Hrvatska CROATIA
145. *30,123* Gießen GERMANY
146. *30,073* Abruzzo ITALY *L'Aquila*
147. *29,299* Border, Midland and Western IRELAND
148. *29,216* Groningen NETHERLANDS
149. *29,190* Prov. Hainaut BELGIUM
150. *29,141* Småland med öarna SWEDEN

151. *28,569* Franche-Comté FRANCE
152. *28,527* Dorset & Somerset UK
153. *28,448* Norra Mellansverige SWEDEN
154. *28,332* Cheshire UK
155. *28,095* Kentriki Makedonia GREECE
156. *27,653* Małopolskie POLAND
157. *27,446* East Wales UK
158. *27,232* Prov. Liège BELGIUM
159. *27,177* Región de Murcia SPAIN
160. *27,135* Bremen GERMANY

161. *26,630* South Yorkshire UK
162. *26,095* Tirol AUSTRIA
163. *25,968* Illes Balears SPAIN
164. *24,753* Sjaelland DENMARK
165. *24,508* Leipzig GERMANY
166. *24,259* Devon UK
167. *23,512* Prov. Limburg BELGIUM
168. *22,631* Łódzkie POLAND
169. *22,510* Západné Slovensko SLOVAKIA
170. *22,472* Principado de Asturias SPAIN

171. *22,466* Jihovýchod CZECH REPUBLIC
172. *22,275* Tees Valley & Durham UK
173. *21,856* Salzburg AUSTRIA
174. *21,853* Nordjylland DENMARK
175. *21,533* Umbria ITALY *Perugia*
176. *20,921* Pomorskie POLAND
177. *20,756* Övre Norrland SWEDEN
178. *20,211* LATVIA 
179. *20,206* Zahodna Slovenija SLOVENIA
180. *20,138* North Eastern Scotland UK

181. *19,560* East Yorkshire & Northern Lincolnshire UK
182. *17,979* CYPRUS 
183. *17,302* Limousin FRANCE
184. *19,021* Bratislavský kraj SLOVAKIA
185. *18,991* North Yorkshire UK
186. *18,827* Friesland NETHERLANDS
187. *18,722* Yugozapaden BULGARIA
188. *18,340* Severovýchod CZECH REPUBLIC
189. *18,144* Comunidad Foral de Navarra SPAIN
190. *16,954* Extremadura SPAIN

191. *16,936* Kärnten AUSTRIA
192. *16,867* Střední Čechy CZECH REPUBLIC
193. *16,597* Kujawsko-Pomorskie POLAND
194. *16,479* Sud - Muntenia ROMANIA
195. *16,216* ESTONIA 
196. *16,090* Réunion** FRANCE
197. *15,944* Vzhodna Slovenija SLOVENIA
198. *15,932* Moravskoslezsko CZECH REPUBLIC
199. *15,517* Jihozápad CZECH REPUBLIC
200. *14,715* Střední Morava CZECH REPUBLIC

201. *14,498* Centru ROMANIA
202. *14,401* Nord-Vest ROMANIA
203. *14,208* Lubelskie POLAND
204. *14,087* Kontinentalna Hrvatska CROATIA
205. *14,054* Lincolnshire UK
206. *14,051* Vorarlberg AUSTRIA
207. *14,007* Sud-Est ROMANIA
208. *14,002* Zachodniopomorskie POLAND
209. *13,924* Východné Slovensko SLOVAKIA
210. *13,914* Mellersta Norrland SWEDEN

211. *13,840* Podkarpackie POLAND
212. *13,520* Stredné Slovensko SLOVAKIA
213. *13,481* Drenthe NETHERLANDS
214. *13,458* Nord-Est ROMANIA
215. *13,404* Trier GERMANY
216. *13,088* Zeeland NETHERLANDS
217. *13,042* Vest ROMANIA
218. *12,977* Severozápad CZECH REPUBLIC
219. *12,754* Cantabria SPAIN
220. *12,743* Prov. Brabant Wallon BELGIUM

221. *11,453* Prov. Namur BELGIUM
222. *11,059* Alentejo PORTUGAL
223. *11,054* Cumbria UK
224. *10,744* Basilicata ITALY *Potenza*
225. *10,480* Sud-Vest Oltenia ROMANIA
226. *10,292* Flevoland NETHERLANDS
227. *10,197* Kriti GREECE
228. *10,098* Warmińsko-Mazurskie POLAND
229. *10,031* Nyugat Dunántúl HUNGARY
230. *9,948* Highlands & Islands

231. *9,906* Thessalia GREECE
232. *9,595* Dytiki Ellada GREECE
233. *9,542* Sterea Ellada GREECE
234. *9,524* Közép Dunántúl HUNGARY
235. *9,509* Extra-regio* DENMARK
236. *9,331* Észak-Alföld HUNGARY
237. *9,187* Cornwall & Isles of Scilly UK
238. *9,181* Świętokrzyskie POLAND
239. *8,978* Peloponnisos GREECE
240. *8,733* Guadeloupe** FRANCE

241. *8,536* Dél-Alföld HUNGARY
242. *8,453* Martinique** FRANCE
243. *8,309* Podlaskie POLAND
244. *8,228* Anatoliki Makedonia, Thraki GREECE
245. *8,143* Lubuskie POLAND
246. *8,080* Corse FRANCE
247. *7,986* La Rioja SPAIN
248. *7,830* Opolskie POLAND
249. *7,152* Algarve PORTUGAL
250. *7,076* Notio Aigaio GREECE

251. *7,011* Észak Magyaroszág HUNGARY
252. *6,830* Burgenland AUSTRIA
253. *6,645* MALTA 
254. *6,414* Molise ITALY *Campobasso*
255. *6,191* Dél Dunántúl HUNGARY
256. *6,148* Prov. Luxembourg BELGIUM
257. *5,790* Extra-regio* NETHERLANDS
258. *5,371* Dytiki Makedonia GREECE
259. *5,357* Yuzhen tsentralen BULGARIA
260. *5,141* Região Autónoma da Madeira PORTUGAL

261. *4,606* Yugoiztochen BULGARIA
262. *4,499* Ipeiros GREECE
263. *4,328* Valle d’Aosta ITALY *Aosta*
264. *4,089* Severoiztochen BULGARIA
265. *3,717* Ionia Nisia GREECE
266. *3,714* Região Autónoma dos Açores PORTUGAL
267. *3,566* Guyane** FRANCE
268. *3,009* Voreio Aigaio GREECE
269. *2,999* Severen tsentralen BULGARIA
270. *2,771* Extra-regio* ITALY

271. *2,732* Severozapaden BULGARIA
272. *1,499* Ciudad Autónoma de Ceuta SPAIN
273. *1,338* Ciudad Autónoma de Melilla SPAIN
274. *1,174* Åland FINLAND
275. *1,065* Extra-regio* SPAIN
276. *243* Extra-regio* BELGIUM
277. *184* Extra-regio* PORTUGAL
278. *120* Extra-regio* ROMANIA
279. *115* Extra-regio* AUSTRIA
280. *110* Extra-regio* SWEDEN
281. *88* Extra-regio* FINLAND


----------



## bay_area

NicSA said:


> SF is 28th with GDP of $307 billion. However they count San Francisco and San Jose as two separate metros, I know a lot of people count them as one. If you put the two together, then you would get around $452 billion. Which would put SF in 13th place just ahead of Beijing.


Well, in the United States San Francisco and San Jose ARE combined as far as Combined Statistical Areas(CSA)

This is my post from another forum with the latest data available for CSAs which is the largest city-level statistical area measured by the US government.



dimondpark said:


> _*There is no data for the Poughkeepsie Metro Area
> * No Micro Area data is available, but their numbers are too small to really affect any change in the overall ranking
> * I didn't rank Cleveland as 18th because it doesn't have the 18th highest GDP(that would be Portland which is just shy of 3 million people), but is included in this list because it has a population of 3 Million+
> * There are revised figures for 2011 and 2010
> _
> 
> *2012 Combined Statistical Area Gross Product-Released September 17, 2013
> CSA and uncombined MSA, population 3 Million+*
> 
> *1. New York-Newark, NY-NJ-CT-PA CSA $1.550 Trillion*
> Allentown-Bethlehem-Easton, PA-NJ Metro Area $31.998 Billion
> Bridgeport-Stamford-Norwalk, CT Metro Area $86.338 Billion
> East Stroudsburg, PA Metro Area $4.982 Billion
> Kingston, NY Metro Area $4.829 Billion
> New Haven-Milford, CT Metro Area $40.084 Billion
> New York-Northern New Jersey-Long Island, NY-NJ-PA Metro Area $1,358,416 Billion
> Poughkeepsie-Newburgh-Middletown, NY Metro Area: No Data
> Trenton-Ewing, NJ Metro Area $28.406 Billion
> 
> *2. Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA CSA $918.834 Billion*
> Los Angeles-Long Beach-Santa Ana, CA Metro Area $765.759 Billion
> Oxnard-Thousand Oaks-Ventura, CA Metro Area $39.077 Billion
> Riverside-San Bernardino-Ontario, CA Metro Area $113.998 Billion
> 
> *3.Washington-Baltimore-Arlington, DC-MD-VA-WV-PA CSA $629.224 Billion*
> Baltimore-Towson, MD Metro Area $157.260 Billion
> California-Lexington Park, MD Metro Area $5.249 Billion
> Chambersburg-Waynesboro, PA Metro Area $4.282 Billion
> Hagerstown-Martinsburg, MD-VA Metro Area $8.295 Billion
> Washington-Arlington-Alexandria, DC-VA-MD-WV Metro Area $448.741 Billion
> Winchester, VA-WV Metro Area $5.397 Billion
> 
> *4. San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland, CA CSA $606.743 Billion*
> Napa, CA Metro Area $7.372 Billion
> San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont, CA Metro Area $360.495 Billion
> San Jose-Sunnyvale-Santa Clara, CA Metro Area $173.908 Billion
> Santa Cruz-Watsonville, CA Metro Area $20.325 Billion
> Santa Rosa-Petaluma, CA Metro Area $9.574 Billion
> Stockton-Lodi, CA Metro Area $20.390 Billion
> Vallejo-Fairfield, CA Metro Area $14.679 Billion
> 
> *5. Chicago-Naperville, IL-IN-WI CSA $578.275 Billion*
> Chicago-Naperville-Joliet, IL-IN-WI Metro Area $571.008 Billion
> Kankakee-Bradley, IL Metro Area $3.481 Billion
> Michigan City-La Porte, IN Metro Area $3.786 Billion
> 
> *6. Boston-Worcester-Providence, MA-RI-NH CSA $470.343 Billion*
> Barnstable Town, MA Metro Area$ 8.595 Billion
> Boston-Cambridge-Quincy, MA-NH Metro Area $336.232 Billion
> Manchester-Nashua, NH Metro Area $22.160 Billion
> Providence-New Bedford-Fall River, RI-MA Metro Area $69.530 Billion
> Worcester, MA Metro Area $33.826 Billion
> 
> * 7. Houston-The Woodlands, TX CSA $449.439 Billion*
> Houston-The Woodlands-Sugar Land, TX Metro Area $449.439 Billion
> 
> *8. Dallas-Fort Worth, TX-OKCSA $424.018 Billion*
> Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington, TX Metro Area $420.340 Billion
> Sherman-Denison, TX Metro Area $3.678 Billion
> 
> *9. Philadelphia-Reading-Camden, PA-NJ-DE-MD CSA $408.170 Billion*
> Atlantic City-Hammonton, NJ Metro Area $13.185 Billion
> Dover, DE Metro Area $6.336 Billion
> Ocean City, NJ Metro Area $4.273 Billion
> Philadelphia-Camden-Wilmington, PA-NJ-DE-MD Metro Area $364.009 Billion
> Reading, PA Metro Area $15.208 BillionVineland-Millville-Bridgeton, NJ Metro Area $5.159 Billion
> 
> *10. Atlanta-Athens/Clarke County-Sandy Springs, GA-AL CSA $301.428 Billion*
> Athens-Clarke County, GA Metro Area $6.839 Billion
> Atlanta-Sandy Springs-Marietta, GA Metro Area $294.589 Billion
> 
> *11. Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Port St Lucie, FL CSA $289.964 Billion*
> Miami-Ft Lauderdale-West Palm Beach, FL Metro Area $274.105 Billion
> Port St Lucie, Fl Metro Area $11.500 Billion
> Sebastian-Vero Beach, FL Metro Area $4.359 Billion
> 
> *12. Seattle-Tacoma, WA CSA $282.741 Billion*
> Bremerton-Silverdale, WA Metro Area$9.132 Billion
> Mount Vernon-Anacortes, WA MetroArea $5.511 Billion
> Olympia-Tumwater, WA $9.279 Billion
> Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, WA MetroArea $258.819 Billion
> 
> *13. Detroit-Warren-Ann Arbor, MI CSA $243.551 Billion*
> Ann Arbor, MI Metro Area $19.310Billion
> Detroit-Warren-Dearborn, MI MetroArea $208.379 Billion
> Flint, MI Metro Area $11.713Billion
> Monroe, MI Metro Area $4.149Billion
> 
> *14. Minneapolis-St Paul, MN-WI CSA$228.301 Billion*
> Minneapolis-St Paul-Bloomington,MN-WI Metro Area $220.167 Billion
> St Cloud, MN Metro Area $8.134 Billion
> 
> *15. Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale, AZ MSA $201.653 Billion
> 
> 16. Denver-Aurora, CO CSA $196.187 Billion*
> Boulder, CO Metro Area $20.332Billion
> Denver-Aurora-Lakewood, CO MetroArea $167.886 Billion
> Greeley, CO Metro Area $7.969Billion
> 
> *17. San Diego-Carlsbad, CA MSA $ $177.410 Billion*
> 
> *Cleveland-Akron-Canton, OH CSA $155.107 Billion*
> Akron, OH Metro Area $29.466Billion
> Canton-Massilon, OH Metro Area $14.044 Billion
> Cleveland-Elyria, OH Metro Area $111.597 Billion
> 
> *Top 17 by Percentage Change*
> San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland +6.6%
> Seattle-Tacoma +5.7%
> Houston-The Woodlands +5.6%
> Minneapolis-St Paul +5.5%
> Dallas-Ft Worth +$5.4%
> Miami-Ft Lauderdale-Port St Lucie +4.7%
> San Diego-Carlsbad +4.7%
> Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale +4.6%
> Los Angeles-Long Beach +4.3%
> Denver-Aurora +4.2%
> Detroit-Warren-Ann Arbor +4.2%
> Atlanta-Athens/Clarke County-Sandy Springs +4.1%
> Chicago-Naperville +4.1%
> Boston-Worcester-Providence +3.7%
> Philadelphia-Reading-Camden +3.2%
> Washington-Baltimore-Arlington +2.9%
> New York-Newark +2.7%
> 
> *Top 17 by Numerical GDP Growth*
> New York-Newark +$41.500 Billion
> San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland +$38.115 Billion
> Los Angeles-Long Beach +$38.054 Billion
> Houston-The Woodlands +$24.138 Billion
> Chicago-Naperville +$22.835 Billion
> Dallas-Ft Worth +$21.807 Billion
> Washington-Baltimore-Arlington +$18.194 Billion
> Boston-Worcester-Providence +$16.367 Billion
> Seattle-Tacoma +$15.389 Billion
> Miami-Ft Lauderdale-Port St Lucie +$13.939 Billion
> Philadelphia-Reading-Camden +$12.866 Billion
> Atlanta-Athens/Clarke County-Sandy Springs +12.288 Billion
> Minneapolis-St Paul +$12.086
> Detroit-Warren-Ann Arbor +$10.044 Billion
> Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale +$9.332 Billion
> San Diego-Carlsbad +$7.522 Billion
> Denver-Aurora +$7.494 Billion
> 
> *1. New York-Newark, NY-NJ-CT-PA CSA
> 2012 $1.550 Trillion
> 2011 $1.508 Trillion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$41.5 Billion
> Percentage Change: +2.7%
> 
> 2. Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA CSA
> 2012 GDP $918.834 Billion
> 2011 GDP $880.780 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$38.054 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.3%
> 
> 3. Washington-Baltimore-Arlington, DC-MD-VA-WV-PA CSA
> 2012 GDP $629.224 Billion
> 2011 GDP $611.030 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$18.194 Billion
> Percentage Change: +2.9%
> 
> 4. San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland, CA CSA
> 2012 GDP $606.743 Billion
> 2011 GDP $568.628 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$38.115 Billion
> Percentage Change: +6.6%
> 
> 5. Chicago-Naperville, IL-IN-WI CSA
> 2012 GDP $578.275 Billion
> 2011 GDP $555.440 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$22.835 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.1%
> 
> 6. Boston-Worcester-Providence, MA-RI-NH CSA
> 2012 GDP $470.343 Billion
> 2011 GDP $453.976 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$16.367 Billion
> Percentage Change: +3.7%
> 
> 7. Houston-The Woodlands, TX CSA
> 2012 GDP $449.439 Billion
> 2011 GDP $425.301 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$24.138 Billion
> Percentage Change: +5.6%
> 
> 8. Dallas-Fort Worth, TX-OK CSA
> 2012 GDP $424.018 Billion
> 2011 GDP $402.211 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$21.807 Billion
> Percentage Change: +5.4%
> 
> 9. Philadelphia-Reading-Camden, PA-NJ-DE-MD CSA
> 2012 GDP $408.170 Billion
> 2011 GDP $395.304 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$12.866 Billion
> Percentage Change: +3.2%
> 
> 10. Atlanta-Athens/Clarke County-Sandy Springs, GA-AL CSA
> 2012 GDP $301.428 Billion
> 2011 GDP $289.140 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$12.288 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.1%
> 
> 11. Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Port St Lucie, FL CSA
> 2012 GDP $289.964 Billion
> 2011 GDP $276.025 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$13.939 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.7%
> 
> 12. Seattle-Tacoma, WA CSA
> 2012 GDP $273.462 Billion
> 2011 GDP $258.310 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$15.152 Billion
> Percentage Change: +5.8%
> 
> 13. Detroit-Warren-Ann Arbor, MI CSA
> 2012 GDP $243.551 Billion
> 2011 GDP $233.507 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$10.044 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.2%
> 
> 14. Minneapolis-St Paul, MN-WI CSA
> 2012 GDP $228.301 Billion
> 2011 GDP $216.215 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$12.086 Billion
> Percentage Change: +5.5%
> 
> 15. Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale, AZ MSA
> 2012 GDP $201.653 Billion
> 2011 GDP $192.321 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$9.332 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.6%
> 
> 16. Denver-Aurora, CO CSA
> 2012 GDP $196.187 Billion
> 2011 GDP $188.693 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: +$7.494 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.2%
> 
> 17. San Diego-Carlsbad, CA MSA
> 2012 GDP $177.410 Billion
> 2011 GDP $169.888 Billion
> Numerical GDP Change: $7.522 Billion
> Percentage Change: +4.7%*
> 
> Please check my work on your CSA/MSA to ensure accuracy:
> http://bea.gov/newsreleases/regional..._metro0913.pdf


----------



## Chrissib

Wow, SF really is booming. With an inflation rate of 1.5% in 2013 it means that San Francisco grew 5.1% in real terms.


----------



## bay_area

Chrissib said:


> Wow, SF really is booming. With an inflation rate of 1.5% in 2013 it means that San Francisco grew 5.1% in real terms.


SF is extremely volatile. In boom years we do great but our economy doesn't have mediocre years--either we're doing great or we're doing terrible or we're regaining momentum. It's a cycle that has been the norm for the past 20 years I reckon. Mainly due to the tech industry.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Chrissib said:


> Wow, SF really is booming. With an inflation rate of 1.5% in 2013 it means that San Francisco grew 5.1% in real terms.


Chrissib, but there are other factors playing, for example, the prices changes in the goods produced in the area. Thus, we needed fixed prices to calculate San Francisco's growth.


----------



## bay_area

so if current growth rates remain constant in 2013, the GDPs might look like this...

*CSA GDP 2013*
New York $1.591 Trillion
Los Angeles $958.343 Billion
Washington DC $647.471 Billion
San Francisco $646.788 Billion
Chicago $601.984 Billion
Boston $487.776 Billion
Houston $474.607 Billion
Dallas $446.914 Billion
Philadelphia $421.231 Billion
Atlanta $313.786 Billion
Miami $303.592 Billion

*Per Capita GDP, 2013*
San Francisco $76,371
Houston $72,926
Washington DC $68,599
New York $67,748
Dallas $62,019
Chicago $60,732
Boston $60,661
Philadelphia $58,946
Los Angeles $52,222
Atlanta $50,891
Miami $47,090


----------



## jacint.mif

5. São Paulo, SP -- 519.328.000.000 -- 22.611.857


Seoul ----------------- US$ 535.8 bi --- 25.3 mi


Sooo, Sao Paulo is richer than Seoul?...hard to believe :/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Brazil gets a lot of bad press while South Korea, only good stuff. That's why we should ignore all the bs and looking for original sources, data, hard evidence. To me, of course, there were very few surprises on the lists.

Brazilian currency was stronger in 2011 than today, but it seems São Paulo metro area will manage to be above the US$ 500 billion barrier.


----------



## isaidso

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Resuming:
> 
> *1,000,000 - 1,300,000*
> 
> *-------------------- GDP 2011 (US$) -- Pop. 2011*
> 
> Oslo ---------------- 119.700.000.000 -- 1.144.883
> 
> Hartford ------------- 83.485.000.000 -- 1.213.255
> 
> New Orleans --------- 80.154.000.000 -- 1.191.089
> 
> Oklahoma City ------- 60.997.000.000 -- 1.278.053
> 
> Birmingham ---------- 53.547.000.000 -- 1.132.264
> 
> Grand Rapids --------- 47.583.000.000 -- 1.217.206
> 
> Rochester ------------ 46.351.000.000 -- 1.055.278
> 
> Buffalo --------------- 45.888.000.000 -- 1.134.039
> 
> Albany --------------- 45.037.000.000 -- 1.000.474
> 
> Greenville ------------ 42.556.000.000 -- 1.122.757
> 
> Kagoshima ------------ 41.139.000.000 -- 1.150.000
> 
> Fresno --------------- 35.491.000.000 -- 1.095.829
> 
> Sorocaba-Itu --------- 20.809.000.000 -- 1.275.253
> 
> Piracicaba-Limeira ---- 20.711.000.000 -- 1.239.227
> 
> Ribeirão Preto -------- 18.239.000.000 -- 1.105.045
> 
> Londrina ------------- 12.919.000.000 -- 1.097.066
> 
> Aracaju --------------- 9.982.000.000 -- 1.030.706
> 
> Teresina -------------- 7.883.000.000 -- 1.130.487


Do you have GDP for Ottawa, Calgary, and Edmonton? Alberta had around 3.65 million people and GDP over $300 billion in 2011. Calgary and Edmonton each represent about a third of Alberta's population. Ottawa is a very wealthy metro (usually on par with Calgary and Edmonton), it being the capital. I realize none of this is concrete data, but all 3 very likely have GDP around $100 billion.


Alberta GDP and projection (in billions)
2013 $331.9
2014 $352.1
2015 $368.7
2016 $386.3
2017 $406.6


http://finance.alberta.ca/publications/budget/budget2014/fiscal-plan-economic-outlook.pdf


----------



## anakngpasig

^^That's at constant 2000 prices. Manila's (NCR only) 2015 GDP at current prices is PHP5.048 Trillion. Average Exchange rate for 2015 was $1.00=PhP45.52 so Nominal GDP was about US$110.9 billion. Manila's population as of 2015 was 12,877,253 so GDP per capita was US$8,612.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Numbers for *Brazilian municipalities* were released this week. Here are the table:

*GDP 2014*

*-------------------------------------------- 2014 ----------------- 2010 ------------ per capita (2014)
BRASIL --------------------------- 2.459.128.842.553 -- 2.207.867.613.636 -- 12.126*


Code:


SÃO PAULO ----------------- 517.412.157 ---- 487.500.424 ------ 20.205
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 196.183.651 ---- 175.733.015 ------ 15.233
CAMPINAS ------------------- 96.325.662 ----- 88.866.275 ------ 20.302
BELO HORIZONTE-------------- 92.815.830 ----- 87.804.714 ------ 14.776
BRASÍLIA ------------------- 90.666.302 ----- 87.272.177 ------ 22.569
PORTO ALEGRE --------------- 67.240.757 ----- 64.604.696 ------ 14.961
CURITIBA ------------------- 62.425.012 ----- 60.345.668 ------ 16.621
RECIFE --------------------- 48.285.538 ----- 40.240.915 ------- 9.175
SALVADOR ------------------- 41.949.791 ----- 41.647.709 ------ 10.427
FORTALEZA ------------------ 35.595.286 ----- 30.151.974 ------- 8.528
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 34.793.861 ----- 29.665.809 ------ 11.973
VITÓRIA -------------------- 31.653.426 ----- 32.566.065 ------ 14.332
MANAUS --------------------- 29.914.642 ----- 29.394.293 ------ 13.088
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 29.485.055 ----- 30.646.850 ------ 17.677
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 29.290.796 ----- 26.004.927 ------ 48.291
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 28.292.919 ----- 21.322.910 ------ 20.294
JOINVILLE ------------------ 19.532.423 ----- 17.961.276 ------ 18.445
MACAÉ ---------------------- 19.182.363 ----- 16.729.024 ------ 40.255
BELÉM ---------------------- 19.127.100 ----- 16.493.677 ------- 7.466
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 18.518.183 ----- 16.659.422 ------ 14.984
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 18.116.437 ----- 16.635.211 ------ 18.844
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 15.778.298 ----- 13.205.757 ------ 14.460
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 15.458.197 ----- 17.090.985 ------ 17.656
LONDRINA ------------------- 15.433.360 ----- 12.822.489 ------ 12.415
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 15.009.825 ----- 13.540.182 ------ 17.011
NATAL ---------------------- 13.908.791 ----- 12.582.818 ------- 7.266
SÃO LUÍS ------------------- 12.829.719 ----- 11.408.085 ------- 8.265 
MACEIÓ --------------------- 12.187.429 ----- 11.069.301 ------- 6.337
CABO FRIO ------------------ 12.121.798 ------ 8.840.836 ------ 20.674
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 11.994.951 ----- 10.907.532 ------ 13.815
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 11.893.556 ------ 5.605.228 ------ 26.851
CUIABÁ --------------------- 11.873.666 ------ 9.739.747 ------ 12.894
JOÃO PESSOA ---------------- 11.866.237 ------ 9.837.828 ------- 7.990
ARACAJU -------------------- 11.385.657 ----- 10.250.183 ------- 9.113
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 11.147.570 ------ 9.379.409 ------ 11.842
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 10.980.732 ------ 9.495.101 ------ 13.395
MARINGÁ --------------------- 9.961.190 ------ 7.798.514 ------ 12.182
TERESINA -------------------- 9.564.709 ------ 7.825.464 ------- 6.582 
BAURU ----------------------- 7.885.163 ------ 7.371.171 ------ 13.225
FEIRA DE SANTANA ------------ 7.239.142 ------ 5.765.811 ------- 6.730
CRICIÚMA -------------------- 7.193.105 ------ 5.856.109 ------ 12.266
JUIZ DE FORA ---------------- 7.137.486 ------ 6.824.572 ------- 9.256
PONTA GROSSA ---------------- 6.865.691 ------ 5.137.195 ------ 14.931
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE --------- 6.667.682 ------ 5.881.735 ------ 11.077
IPATINGA -------------------- 6.610.938 ------ 7.011.317 ------ 11.816
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ----------- 6.156.874 ------ 5.585.868 ------ 11.223
CHAPECÓ --------------------- 6.153.051 ------ 5.641.265 ------ 14.307
PORTO VELHO ----------------- 6.101.272 ------ 5.851.244 ------- 9.749
CASCAVEL -------------------- 5.964.162 ------ 4.641.364 ------ 12.973
FOZ DO IGUAÇU --------------- 5.868.340 ------ 5.049.631 ------ 13.798
UBERABA --------------------- 5.619.956 ------ 4.828.326 ------ 15.029
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA -------------- 5.515.091 ------ 5.282.426 ------- 5.217
PASSO FUNDO ----------------- 5.419.784 ------ 4.099.183 ------ 15.640
CARUARU --------------------- 5.095.749 ------ 3.903.819 ------- 5.621
DIVINÓPOLIS ----------------- 5.093.610 ------ 4.254.398 ------- 9.667
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO ---------- 5.032.560 ------ 4.381.703 ------- 5.132
MACAPÁ ---------------------- 4.977.998 ------ 4.058.225 ------- 8.139
GUARATINGUETÁ --------------- 4.653.582 ------ 4.044.416 ------ 10.956
CAMPINA GRANDE -------------- 4.642.972 ------ 4.092.021 ------- 5.740
RONDONÓPOLIS ---------------- 4.470.069 ------ 3.752.690 ------ 15.193
SANTA MARIA ----------------- 4.371.512 ------ 3.506.518 ------- 9.840
FRANCA ---------------------- 4.256.069 ------ 3.756.654 ------ 10.340
MONTES CLAROS --------------- 4.193.865 ------ 3.457.497 ------- 6.553
MARÍLIA --------------------- 4.183.954 ------ 3.583.678 ------ 12.022
IMPERATRIZ ------------------ 4.019.739 ------ 2.813.260 ------- 6.889
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 4.015.242 ------ 3.337.770 ------- 8.878
PELOTAS --------------------- 4.009.115 ------ 3.320.635 ------- 7.975
PALMAS ---------------------- 3.786.806 ------ 2.889.908 ------ 10.322
RIO GRANDE ------------------ 3.666.655 ------ 3.339.176 ------ 13.494
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 3.313.155 ------ 3.223.065 ------- 9.112 
BOA VISTA ------------------- 3.311.849 ------ 3.089.737 ------- 9.366
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 3.242.878 ------ 2.732.907 ------- 4.866
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 3.072.260 ------ 2.440.670 ------- 4.979
MARABÁ ---------------------- 2.847.206 ------ 2.101.115 ------- 9.200
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 2.728.094 ------ 2.463.055 ------- 6.281
SANTARÉM -------------------- 2.506.645 ------ 2.001.430 ------- 4.977
SOBRAL ---------------------- 2.144.009 ------ 1.906.355 ------- 5.026
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 2.060.688 ------ 1.600.853 ------- 4.711

Population:
*--------------------------------------- 2014 -------- 2013*


Code:


SÃO PAULO --------------- 25.607.982 --- 25.397.538 ---- 0,83%
RIO DE JANEIRO ---------- 12.878.700 --- 12.823.083 ---- 0,43%
BELO HORIZONTE------------ 6.281.332 ---- 6.230.796 ---- 0,81%
RECIFE ------------------- 5.262.617 ---- 5.226.643 ---- 0,69%
CAMPINAS ----------------- 4.744.545 ---- 4.690.979 ---- 1,14%
PORTO ALEGRE ------------- 4.494.494 ---- 4.472.914 ---- 0,48%
FORTALEZA ---------------- 4.174.125 ---- 4.136.155 ---- 0,92%
SALVADOR ----------------- 4.023.268 ---- 3.987.482 ---- 0,90%
BRASÍLIA ----------------- 4.017.207 ---- 3.933.786 ---- 2,12%
CURITIBA ----------------- 3.755.717 ---- 3.715.885 ---- 1,07%
GOIÂNIA ------------------ 2.905.950 ---- 2.861.844 ---- 1,54%
BELÉM -------------------- 2.561.917 ---- 2.536.493 ---- 1,00%
MANAUS ------------------- 2.285.623 ---- 2.242.712 ---- 1,91%
VITÓRIA ------------------ 2.208.629 ---- 2.179.825 ---- 1,32%
MACEIÓ ------------------- 1.923.345 ---- 1.908.374 ---- 0,78%
NATAL -------------------- 1.914.361 ---- 1.890.802 ---- 1,25%
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS ------ 1.667.964 ---- 1.651.782 ---- 0,98%
SÃO LUÍS ----------------- 1.552.232 ---- 1.535.006 ---- 1,12%
JOÃO PESSOA -------------- 1.485.070 ---- 1.467.628 ---- 1,19%
TERESINA ----------------- 1.453.190 ---- 1.445.441 ---- 0,54%
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ---------- 1.394.152 ---- 1.363.185 ---- 2,27%
ARACAJU ------------------ 1.249.336 ---- 1.232.577 ---- 1,36%
LONDRINA ----------------- 1.243.107 ---- 1.232.096 ---- 0,89%
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ----------- 1.235.853 ---- 1.220.697 ---- 1,24%
FLORIANÓPOLIS ------------ 1.091.157 ---- 1.071.218 ---- 1,86%
FEIRA DE SANTANA --------- 1.075.697 ---- 1.068.087 ---- 0,71%
JOINVILLE ---------------- 1.058.982 ---- 1.040.708 ---- 1,76%
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ----------- 1.057.086 ---- 1.060.853 --- -0,36%
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO --------- 980.659 ------ 969.414 ---- 1,16%
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 961.388 ------ 952.833 ---- 0,90%
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 941.361 ------ 928.198 ---- 1,42%
CUIABÁ --------------------- 920.837 ------ 912.577 ---- 0,91%
CARUARU -------------------- 906.609 ------ 897.926 ---- 0,97%
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 882.384 ------ 873.076 ---- 1,07%
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 875.542 ------ 871.775 ---- 0,43%
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 868.286 ------ 860.294 ---- 0,93%
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 819.766 ------ 811.709 ---- 0,99%
MARINGÁ -------------------- 817.718 ------ 808.655 ---- 1,12%
CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 808.875 ------ 805.451 ---- 0,43%
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 771.143 ------ 765.848 ---- 0,69%
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA ------- 666.427 ------ 664.905 ---- 0,23%
MONTES CLAROS -------------- 640.028 ------ 634.942 ---- 0,80%
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 625.834 ------ 613.757 ---- 1,97%
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ---------- 617.069 ------ 612.883 ---- 0,68%
MACAPÁ --------------------- 611.615 ------ 598.870 ---- 2,13%
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 606.552 ------ 602.872 ---- 0,61%
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 601.915 ------ 599.146 ---- 0,46%
BAURU ---------------------- 596.251 ------ 591.960 ---- 0,72%
CABO FRIO ------------------ 586.326 ------ 575.629 ---- 1,86%
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 586.443 ------ 579.725 ---- 1,16%
IMPERATRIZ ----------------- 583.526 ------ 580.283 ---- 0,56%
IPATINGA ------------------- 559.505 ------ 555.214 ---- 0,77%
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 548.589 ------ 543.975 ---- 0,85%
DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 526.918 ------ 519.830 ---- 1,36%
SANTARÉM ------------------- 503.673 ------ 499.965 ---- 0,74%
PELOTAS -------------------- 502.736 ------ 501.555 ---- 0,24%
MACAÉ ---------------------- 476.525 ------ 464.554 ---- 2,58%
PONTA GROSSA --------------- 459.835 ------ 455.502 ---- 0,95%
CASCAVEL ------------------- 459.734 ------ 456.161 ---- 0,78%
RIO BRANCO ----------------- 452.251 ------ 444.009 ---- 1,86%
SANTA MARIA ---------------- 444.278 ------ 443.116 ---- 0,26%
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 442.940 ------ 439.482 ---- 0,79%
ARAPIRACA ------------------ 437.452 ------ 434.661 ---- 0,64%
GOVERNADOR VALADARES ------- 434.348 ------ 432.644 ---- 0,39%
CHAPECÓ -------------------- 430.084 ------ 425.546 ---- 1,07%
SOBRAL --------------------- 426.575 ------ 422.911 ---- 0,87%
FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 425.301 ------ 424.020 ---- 0,30%
GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 424.770 ------ 422.203 ---- 0,61%
FRANCA --------------------- 411.607 ------ 408.385 ---- 0,79%
UBERABA -------------------- 373.951 ------ 369.623 ---- 1,17%
PALMAS --------------------- 366.873 ------ 358.276 ---- 2,40%
MOSSORÓ -------------------- 363.615 ------ 358.621 ---- 1,39%
BOA VISTA ------------------ 353.589 ------ 347.279 ---- 1,82%
MARÍLIA -------------------- 348.022 ------ 346.116 ---- 0,55%
PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 346.534 ------ 344.497 ---- 0,59%
MARABÁ --------------------- 309.469 ------ 304.066 ---- 1,78%
RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 294.225 ------ 290.068 ---- 1,43%
RIO GRANDE ----------------- 271.733 ------ 270.769 ---- 0,36%

Definition:


Code:


[b]Aracaju[/b] --- Aracaju, Baixo Cotinguiba, Cotinguiba, Estância and Japaratuba microregions
[b]Araçatuba-Birigui[/b] --- Araçatuba and Birigui microregions
[b]Arapiraca[/b] --- Arapiraca microregion
[b]Araraquara-São Carlos[/b] --- Araraquara mesoregion
[b]Bauru[/b] --- Bauru microregion
[b]Belém[/b] --- Metropolitana de Belém mesoregion
[b]Belo Horizonte[/b] --- Belo Horizonte, Itabira, Itaguara, Ouro Preto, Pará de Minas and Sete Lagoas microregions
[b]Blumenau-Itajaí[/b] --- Blumenau and Itajaí microregions
[b]Boa Vista[/b] --- Boa Vista microregion
[b]Brasília[/b] --- Distrito Federal and Entorno do Distrito Federal microregion
[b]Cabo Frio[/b] --- Lagos microregion
[b]Cachoeiro de Itapemirim[/b] --- Cachoeiro de Itapemirim and Itapemirim microregions
[b]Campina Grande[/b] --- Brejo Paraibano, Campina Grande, Esperança and Itabaiana microregions
[b]Campinas[/b] --- Piracicaba mesoregion and Campinas and Mogi Mirim microrregions
[b]Campo Grande[/b] --- Campo Grande microregion
[b]Campos dos Goytacazes[/b] --- Campos dos Goytacazes microregion
[b]Caruaru[/b] --- Vale do Ipojuca microregion
[b]Cascavel[/b] --- Cascavel microregion
[b]Caxias do Sul[/b] --- Caxias do Sul and Guaporé microregions
[b]Chapecó[/b] --- Chapecó microregion
[b]Criciúma[/b] --- Araranguá and Criciúma microregions
[b]Cuiabá[/b] --- Cuiabá and Rosário Oeste microregions
[b]Curitiba[/b] --- Metropolitana de Curitiba mesoregion
[b]Divinópolis[/b] --- Divinópolis microregion
[b]Feira de Santana[/b] --- Feira de Santana microregion
[b]Florianópolis[/b] --- Grande Florianópolis mesoregion
[b]Fortaleza[/b] --- Metropolitana de Fortaleza mesoregion and Baixo Curu, Baturité, Cascavel and Chorozinho microrregions
[b]Foz do Iguaçu[/b] --- Foz do Iguaçu microregion
[b]Franca[/b] --- Franca microregion
[b]Goiânia[/b] --- Anápolis and Goiânia microregions
[b]Governador Valadares[/b] --- Governador Valadares microregion
[b]Guaratinguetá[/b] --- Guaratinguetá microregion
[b]Ilhéus-Itabuna[/b] --- Imperatriz microregion
[b]Imperatriz[/b] --- Imperatriz microregion
[b]Ipatinga[/b] --- Ipatinga microregion
[b]João Pessoa[/b] --- Mata Paraibana mesoregion
[b]Joinville[/b] --- Joinville and São Bento do Sul microregions
[b]Juazeiro do Norte[/b] --- Cariri and Caririaçu microregions
[b]Juiz de Fora[/b] --- Juiz de Fora microregion
[b]Londrina[/b] --- Apucarana, Assaí, Londrina and Porecatu microregions
[b]Macaé[/b] --- Bacia de São João and Macaé microregions
[b]Macapá[/b] --- Macapá microregion
[b]Maceió[/b] --- Litoral Norte Alagoano, Maceió, Mata Alagoana and São Miguel dos Campos microregions
[b]Manaus[/b] --- Manaus microregion
[b]Marabá[/b] --- Marabá microregion
[b]Marília[/b] --- Marília microregion
[b]Maringá[/b] --- Astorga, Floraí and Maringá microregions
[b]Montes Claros[/b] --- Montes Claros microregion
[b]Mossoró[/b] --- Mossoró microregion
[b]Natal[/b] --- Leste Potiguar mesoregion and Agreste Potiguar microrregion
[b]Palmas[/b] --- Porto Nacional microregion
[b]Passo Fundo[/b] --- Passo Fundo microregion
[b]Pelotas[/b] --- Pelotas microregion
[b]Petrolina-Juazeiro[/b] --- Juazeiro and Petrolina microregions
[b]Ponta Grossa[/b] --- Ponta Grossa microregion
[b]Porto Alegre[/b] --- Gramado-Canela, Montenegro, Porto Alegre and São Jerônimo microregions
[b]Porto Velho[/b] --- Porto Velho microregion
[b]Presidente Prudente[/b] --- Presidente Prudente microregion
[b]Recife[/b] --- Mata Pernambucana and Metropolitana do Recife mesoregions
[b]Ribeirão Preto[/b] --- Batatais and Ribeirão Preto microregions
[b]Rio Branco[/b] --- Rio Branco microregion
[b]Rio de Janeiro[/b] --- Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro mesoregion
[b]Rio Grande[/b] --- Litoral Lagunar microregion
[b]Rondonópolis[/b] --- Rondonópolis microregion
[b]Salvador[/b] --- Catu and Salvador microregions
[b]Santa Maria[/b] --- Restinga Seca and Santa Maria microregions
[b]Santarém[/b] --- Santarém microregion
[b]São José do Rio Preto[/b] --- São José do Rio Preto microregion
[b]São José dos Campos[/b] --- Campos dos Jordão, Paraibuna-Paraitinga and São José dos Campos microregions
[b]São Luís[/b] --- Aglomeração Urbana de São Luís and Rosário microregions
[b]São Paulo[/b] --- Metropolitana de São Paulo and Macro Metropolitana Paulista mesoregions and Itanhaém microregion
[b]Sobral[/b] --- Meruoca and Sobral microregions
[b]Teresina[/b] --- Caxias and Teresina microregions
[b]Uberaba[/b] --- Uberaba microregion
[b]Uberlândia[/b] --- Uberlândia microregion
[b]Vitória[/b] --- Central Espírito-Santense mesoregion
[b]Vitória da Conquista[/b] --- Vitória da Conquista microregion
[b]Volta Redonda[/b] --- Barra do Piraí and Vale do Paraíba Fluminense microregions


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

And growth (expressed in Brazilian Real):

*GDP 2014*

*-------------------------------------------- 2014 ----------------- 2010 ------------ Growth
BRASIL --------------------------- 5.778.952.780.000 -- 3.885.847.000.000 --- 48,7%*


Code:


SÃO PAULO --------------- 1.215.918.570.000 -- 858.000.747.000 --- 41,7%
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 461.031.579.000 -- 309.290.106.000 --- 49,1%
CAMPINAS ------------------ 226.365.306.000 -- 156.404.644.000 --- 44,7%
BELO HORIZONTE------------- 218.117.201.000 -- 154.536.296.000 --- 41,1%
BRASÍLIA ------------------ 213.065.810.000 -- 153.599.032.000 --- 38,7%
PORTO ALEGRE -------------- 158.015.778.000 -- 113.704.265.000 --- 39,0%
CURITIBA ------------------ 146.698.779.000 -- 106.208.375.000 --- 38,1%
RECIFE -------------------- 113.471.015.000 --- 70.824.011.000 --- 60,2%
SALVADOR ------------------- 98.582.009.000 --- 73.299.968.000 --- 34,5%
FORTALEZA ------------------ 83.648.921.000 --- 53.067.475.000 --- 57,6%
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 81.765.574.000 --- 52.211.824.000 --- 56,6%
VITÓRIA -------------------- 74.385.552.000 --- 57.316.274.000 --- 29,8%
MANAUS --------------------- 70.299.408.000 --- 51.733.955.000 --- 35,9%
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 69.289.879.000 --- 53.938.456.000 --- 28,5%
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 68.833.371.000 --- 45.768.671.000 --- 50,4%
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 66.488.359.000 --- 37.528.321.000 --- 77,2%
JOINVILLE ------------------ 45.901.194.000 --- 31.611.845.000 --- 45,2%
MACAÉ ---------------------- 45.078.554.000 --- 29.443.083.000 --- 53,1%
BELÉM ---------------------- 44.948.686.000 --- 29.028.872.000 --- 54,8%
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 43.517.731.000 --- 29.320.583.000 --- 48,4%
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 42.573.628.000 --- 29.277.972.000 --- 45,4%
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 37.079.001.000 --- 23.242.133.000 --- 59,5%
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 36.326.764.000 --- 30.080.133.000 --- 20,8%
LONDRINA ------------------- 36.268.395.000 --- 22.567.581.000 --- 60,7%
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 35.273.088.000 --- 23.830.720.000 --- 48,0%
NATAL ---------------------- 32.685.659.000 --- 22.145.760.000 --- 47,6%
SÃO LUÍS ------------------- 30.149.839.000 --- 20.078.230.000 --- 50,2% 
MACEIÓ --------------------- 28.640.458.000 --- 19.481.970.000 --- 47,0%
CABO FRIO ------------------ 28.486.226.000 --- 15.559.871.000 --- 83,1%
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 28.188.136.000 --- 19.197.256.000 --- 46,8%
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 27.949.857.000 ---- 9.865.202.000 -- 183,3%
CUIABÁ --------------------- 27.903.116.000 --- 17.141.955.000 --- 62,8%
JOÃO PESSOA ---------------- 27.885.656.000 --- 17.314.578.000 --- 61,0%
ARACAJU -------------------- 26.756.295.000 --- 18.040.322.000 --- 48,3%
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 26.196.789.000 --- 16.507.760.000 --- 58,7%
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 25.804.720.000 --- 16.711.377.000 --- 54,4%
MARINGÁ -------------------- 23.408.796.000 --- 13.725.384.000 --- 70,5%
TERESINA ------------------- 22.477.066.000 --- 13.772.816.000 --- 63,2% 
BAURU ---------------------- 18.530.132.000 --- 12.973.261.000 --- 42,8%
FEIRA DE SANTANA ----------- 17.011.983.000 --- 10.147.827.000 --- 67,6%
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 16.903.796.000 --- 10.306.752.000 --- 64,0%
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 16.773.091.000 --- 12.011.247.000 --- 39,6%
PONTA GROSSA --------------- 16.134.375.000 ---- 9.041.463.000 --- 78,4%
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 15.669.052.000 --- 10.351.853.000 --- 51,4%
IPATINGA ------------------- 15.535.705.000 --- 12.339.918.000 --- 25,9%
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 14.468.653.000 ---- 9.831.127.000 --- 47,2%
CHAPECÓ -------------------- 14.459.669.000 ---- 9.928.626.000 --- 45,6%
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 14.337.990.000 --- 10.298.190.000 --- 39,2%
CASCAVEL ------------------- 14.015.781.000 ---- 8.168.801.000 --- 71,6%
FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 13.790.599.000 ---- 8.887.351.000 --- 55,2%
UBERABA -------------------- 13.206.896.000 ---- 8.497.853.000 --- 55,4%
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ------------- 12.960.463.000 ---- 9.297.069.000 --- 39,4%
PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 12.736.493.000 ---- 7.214.562.000 --- 76,5%
CARUARU -------------------- 11.975.009.000 ---- 6.870.721.000 --- 74,3%
DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 11.969.983.000 ---- 7.487.741.000 --- 59,9%
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO --------- 11.826.515.000 ---- 7.711.797.000 --- 53,4%
MACAPÁ --------------------- 11.698.296.000 ---- 7.142.476.000 --- 63,8%
GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 10.935.918.000 ---- 7.118.172.000 --- 53,6%
CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 10.910.984.000 ---- 7.201.957.000 --- 51,5%
RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 10.504.661.000 ---- 6.604.734.000 --- 59,0%
SANTA MARIA ---------------- 10.273.054.000 ---- 6.171.472.000 --- 66,5%
FRANCA --------------------- 10.001.762.000 ---- 6.611.711.000 --- 51,3%
MONTES CLAROS --------------- 9.855.582.000 ---- 6.085.195.000 --- 62,0%
MARÍLIA --------------------- 9.832.293.000 ---- 6.307.273.000 --- 55,9%
IMPERATRIZ ------------------ 9.446.386.000 ---- 4.951.338.000 --- 90,8%
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 9.435.819.000 ---- 5.874.476.000 --- 60,6%
PELOTAS --------------------- 9.421.420.000 ---- 5.844.318.000 --- 61,2%
PALMAS ---------------------- 8.898.993.000 ---- 5.086.238.000 --- 75,0%
RIO GRANDE ------------------ 8.616.640.000 ---- 5.876.949.000 --- 46,6%
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 7.785.914.000 ---- 5.672.594.000 --- 37,2% 
BOA VISTA ------------------- 7.782.844.000 ---- 5.437.938.000 --- 43,1%
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 7.620.764.000 ---- 4.809.917.000 --- 58,4%
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 7.219.811.000 ---- 4.295.579.000 --- 68,1%
MARABÁ ---------------------- 6.690.934.000 ---- 3.697.962.000 --- 80,9%
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 6.411.021.000 ---- 4.334.976.000 --- 47,9%
SANTARÉM -------------------- 5.890.615.000 ---- 3.522.517.000 --- 67,2%
SOBRAL ---------------------- 5.038.420.000 ---- 3.355.185.000 --- 50,2%
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 4.842.616.000 ---- 2.817.502.000 --- 71,9%


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Into the past. Brazilian GDP in USD were *2.21 trillion* (2010) and *509.8 billion* (2002):

*GDP 2010-2002*

*-------------------------------------------- 2010 ----------------- 2002 ------------ Growth
BRASIL --------------------------- 3.885.847.000.000 -- 1.488.787.276.000 --- 2,61*


Code:


SÃO PAULO ----------------- 858.000.747.000 -- 339.421.143.000 --- 2,53
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 309.290.106.000 -- 135.916.431.000 --- 2,28
CAMPINAS ------------------ 156.404.644.000 --- 60.056.138.000 --- 2,60
BELO HORIZONTE------------- 154.536.296.000 --- 50.291.130.000 --- 3,07
BRASÍLIA ------------------ 153.599.032.000 --- 56.942.038.000 --- 2,70
PORTO ALEGRE -------------- 113.704.265.000 --- 45.827.873.000 --- 2,48
CURITIBA ------------------ 106.208.375.000 --- 38.028.601.000 --- 2,79
SALVADOR ------------------- 73.299.968.000 --- 27.350.356.000 --- 2,68
RECIFE --------------------- 70.824.011.000 --- 27.037.465.000 --- 2,62
VITÓRIA -------------------- 57.316.274.000 --- 18.771.974.000 --- 3,05
FORTALEZA ------------------ 53.067.475.000 --- 18.945.969.000 --- 2,80
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 52.211.824.000 --- 17.292.963.000 --- 3,02
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 53.938.456.000 --- 24.577.546.000 --- 2,19
MANAUS --------------------- 51.733.955.000 --- 18.516.657.000 --- 2,79
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 45.768.671.000 --- 13.169.709.000 --- 3,48
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 37.528.321.000 --- 11.495.659.000 --- 3,26
JOINVILLE ------------------ 31.611.845.000 --- 11.063.158.000 --- 2,86
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 30.080.133.000 --- 10.924.053.000 --- 2,75
MACAÉ ---------------------- 29.443.083.000 --- 11.554.380.000 --- 2,55
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 29.320.583.000 --- 11.627.521.000 --- 2,52
BELÉM ---------------------- 29.028.872.000 --- 11.768.257.000 --- 2,47
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 29.277.972.000 --- 11.120.424.000 --- 2,63
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 23.242.133.000 ---- 8.042.107.000 --- 2,89
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 23.830.720.000 ---- 7.569.648.000 --- 3,15
LONDRINA ------------------- 22.567.581.000 ---- 9.016.188.000 --- 2,50
NATAL ---------------------- 22.145.760.000 ---- 7.941.458.000 --- 2,79
SÃO LUÍS ------------------- 20.078.230.000 ---- 6.412.785.000 --- 3,13
MACEIÓ --------------------- 19.481.970.000 ---- 8.094.156.000 --- 2,41
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 19.197.256.000 ---- 8.416.398.000 --- 2,28
ARACAJU -------------------- 18.040.322.000 ---- 6.906.611.000 --- 2,61
JOÃO PESSOA ---------------- 17.314.578.000 ---- 6.773.767.000 --- 2,56
CUIABÁ --------------------- 17.141.955.000 ---- 5.646.549.000 --- 3,04
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 16.711.377.000 ---- 6.728.257.000 --- 2,48
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 16.507.760.000 ---- 5.413.043.000 --- 3,05
CABO FRIO ------------------ 15.559.871.000 ---- 4.901.219.000 --- 3,17
TERESINA ------------------- 13.772.816.000 ---- 4.569.247.000 --- 3,01
MARINGÁ -------------------- 13.725.384.000 ---- 4.828.245.000 --- 2,84
BAURU ---------------------- 12.973.261.000 ---- 4.695.100.000 --- 2,76
IPATINGA ------------------- 12.339.918.000 ---- 5.435.443.000 --- 2,27
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 12.011.247.000 ---- 4.887.697.000 --- 2,46
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 10.351.853.000 ---- 4.601.926.000 --- 2,25
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 10.306.752.000 ---- 3.977.192.000 --- 2,59
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 10.298.190.000 ---- 2.642.541.000 --- 3,90
FEIRA DE SANTANA ----------- 10.147.827.000 ---- 3.040.319.000 --- 3,34
CHAPECÓ --------------------- 9.928.626.000 ---- 3.498.398.000 --- 2,84
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ----- 9.865.202.000 ---- 2.129.842.000 --- 4,63
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ----------- 9.831.127.000 ---- 4.148.028.000 --- 2,37
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA -------------- 9.297.069.000 ---- 3.778.413.000 --- 2,46
PONTA GROSSA ---------------- 9.041.463.000 ---- 3.819.560.000 --- 2,37
FOZ DO IGUAÇU --------------- 8.887.351.000 ---- 4.679.336.000 --- 1,90
UBERABA --------------------- 8.497.853.000 ---- 3.251.368.000 --- 2,61
CASCAVEL -------------------- 8.168.801.000 ---- 3.271.216.000 --- 2,50
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO ---------- 7.711.797.000 ---- 2.886.473.000 --- 2,67
DIVINÓPOLIS ----------------- 7.487.741.000 ---- 2.638.526.000 --- 2,84
PASSO FUNDO ----------------- 7.214.562.000 ---- 2.924.066.000 --- 2,47
CAMPINA GRANDE -------------- 7.201.957.000 ---- 2.652.566.000 --- 2,72
MACAPÁ ---------------------- 7.142.476.000 ---- 2.791.013.000 --- 2,56
GUARATINGUETÁ --------------- 7.118.172.000 ---- 2.969.879.000 --- 2,40
CARUARU --------------------- 6.870.721.000 ---- 2.154.446.000 --- 3,19
FRANCA ---------------------- 6.611.711.000 ---- 2.880.709.000 --- 2,30
RONDONÓPOLIS ---------------- 6.604.734.000 ---- 2.129.403.000 --- 3,10
MARÍLIA --------------------- 6.307.273.000 ---- 2.761.078.000 --- 2,28
SANTA MARIA ----------------- 6.171.472.000 ---- 2.691.423.000 --- 2,29
MONTES CLAROS --------------- 6.085.195.000 ---- 2.189.140.000 --- 2,78
RIO GRANDE ------------------ 5.876.949.000 ---- 2.215.763.000 --- 2,65
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 5.874.476.000 ---- 2.106.263.000 --- 2,79
PELOTAS --------------------- 5.844.318.000 ---- 2.401.720.000 --- 2,43
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 5.672.594.000 ---- 2.153.362.000 --- 2,63 
BOA VISTA ------------------- 5.437.938.000 ---- 1.960.158.000 --- 2,77
PALMAS ---------------------- 5.086.238.000 ---- 1.643.625.000 --- 3,09
IMPERATRIZ ------------------ 4.951.338.000 ---- 2.097.951.000 --- 2,36
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 4.809.917.000 ---- 1.653.665.000 --- 2,91
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 4.334.976.000 ---- 1.844.318.000 --- 2,35
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 4.295.579.000 ---- 1.433.822.000 --- 3,00
MARABÁ ---------------------- 3.697.962.000 ------ 888.595.000 --- 4,16
SANTARÉM -------------------- 3.522.517.000 ---- 1.237.713.000 --- 2,85
SOBRAL ---------------------- 3.355.185.000 ---- 1.287.366.000 --- 2,61
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 2.817.502.000 ---- 1.097.955.000 --- 2,57


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Updating the traditional US vs Brazil list with 2014 numbers:

*GDP 2014*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,232,618
BRAZIL --------------------------- 2,459,128*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,776,525
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,047,620
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 711,188
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 670,106
CHICAGO -------------------- 618,172
BOSTON --------------------- 531,813
HOUSTON -------------------- 525,397
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 517,412
DALLAS --------------------- 508,316
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 438,321
ATLANTA -------------------- 340,557
SEATTLE -------------------- 326,087
MIAMI ---------------------- 315,614
DETROIT -------------------- 274,712
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 244,470
DENVER --------------------- 219,630
PHOENIX -------------------- 215,214
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 206,817
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 196,184
PORTLAND ------------------- 185,187
CLEVELAND ------------------ 174,244
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 149,951
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 143,628
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 139,504
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 135,069
ORLANDO -------------------- 132,687
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 131,324
TAMPA ---------------------- 128,201
CINCINNATI ----------------- 121,407
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 118,982
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 118,175
COLUMBUS ------------------- 117,824
RALEIGH -------------------- 115,048
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 104,833
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 104,787
LAS VEGAS ------------------- 98,382
CAMPINAS -------------------- 96,326
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 92,816
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 90,666
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 67,241
CURITIBA -------------------- 62,425
RECIFE ---------------------- 48,286
SALVADOR -------------------- 41,950
FORTALEZA ------------------- 35,595
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 34,794
VITÓRIA --------------------- 31,653
MANAUS ---------------------- 29,915
BELÉM ----------------------- 19,127
[/b]

Some changes from 2013:

--- Boston overtook Houston. Oil falling. In 2015, Houston will plunge;

--- Campinas (São Paulo macrometropolitan area) overtook Belo Horizonte. Porto Alegre retook from Curitiba the position as the largest economy in Southern Brazil.*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Adding more countries to the bunch. China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Mexico and Chile:

*GDP 2014*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,232,618
CHINA --------------------------- 10,361,117
BRAZIL ---------------------------- 2,459,128
MEXICO --------------------------- 1,008,206
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 306,357
HONG KONG ------------------------- 291,229
CHILE -------------------------------- 258,712*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,776,525
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,047,620
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 711,188
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 670,106
CHICAGO -------------------- 618,172
BOSTON --------------------- 531,813
HOUSTON -------------------- 525,397
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 517,412
DALLAS --------------------- 508,316
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 438,321
SHANGHAI ------------------- 383,554
BEIJING -------------------- 347,249
ATLANTA -------------------- 340,557
SEATTLE -------------------- 326,087
MIAMI ---------------------- 315,614
SINGAPORE ------------------ 306,357
HONG KONG ------------------ 291,229
DETROIT -------------------- 274,712
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 272,354
TIANJIN -------------------- 255,950
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 244,470
DENVER --------------------- 219,630
PHOENIX -------------------- 215,214
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 206,817
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 196,184
PORTLAND ------------------- 185,187
CLEVELAND ------------------ 174,244
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 149,951
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 143,628
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 139,504
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 135,069
ORLANDO -------------------- 132,687
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 131,324
TAMPA ---------------------- 128,201
CINCINNATI ----------------- 121,407
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 118,982
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 118,175
COLUMBUS ------------------- 117,824
SANTIAGO ------------------- 115,256
RALEIGH -------------------- 115,048
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 104,833
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 104,787
LAS VEGAS ------------------- 98,382
CAMPINAS -------------------- 96,326
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 92,816
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 90,666
MONTERREY ------------------- 75,187
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 67,241
CURITIBA -------------------- 62,425
RECIFE ---------------------- 48,286
SALVADOR -------------------- 41,950
FORTALEZA ------------------- 35,595
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 34,794
VITÓRIA --------------------- 31,653
MANAUS ---------------------- 29,915
BELÉM ----------------------- 19,127
[/b]

--- Beijing overtook Atlanta. Interestingly, both cities are competing for the number 1 airport in the world.*


----------



## Rekarte

Interesting...in photos Shanghai look richer than São Paulo


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
As 2015, Shanghai is just above US$ 400 billion and as Brazilian GDP will shrink by a quarter due massive Real fall in that year, Shanghai might be ahead São Paulo next year already.

Moreover, I prefer to use Shanghai+Suzhou as best definition for Shanghai metropolitan area (about 33 million inh.). Unfortunately I couldn't find the GDP at prefecture level, but that would certainly place Shanghai above US$ 500 billion in 2014.

In any case, GDP per capita wise, São Paulo will be ahead for while.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Bringing European metro areas, all NUTS-2 based. *Spain*, *France*, *Italy* and *Greece*:

*GDP 2014*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,232,618
CHINA --------------------------- 10,361,117
FRANCE --------------------------- 2,843,673
BRAZIL ---------------------------- 2,459,128
ITALY ------------------------------ 2,141,937
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,383,537
MEXICO ---------------------------- 1,008,206
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 306,357
HONG KONG ------------------------- 291,229
CHILE -------------------------------- 258,712
GREECE ------------------------------ 235,948*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,776,525
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,047,620
PARIS ---------------------- 827,935
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 711,188
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 670,106
CHICAGO -------------------- 618,172
BOSTON --------------------- 531,813
HOUSTON -------------------- 525,397
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 517,412
DALLAS --------------------- 508,316
MILANO --------------------- 444,662
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 438,321
SHANGHAI ------------------- 383,554
BEIJING -------------------- 347,249
ATLANTA -------------------- 340,557
SEATTLE -------------------- 326,087
MIAMI ---------------------- 315,614
SINGAPORE ------------------ 306,357
HONG KONG ------------------ 291,229
DETROIT -------------------- 274,712
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 272,354
TIANJIN -------------------- 255,950
MADRID --------------------- 250,151
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 244,470
ROMA ----------------------- 236,909
DENVER --------------------- 219,630
PHOENIX -------------------- 215,214
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 206,817
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 196,184
PORTLAND ------------------- 185,187
CLEVELAND ------------------ 174,244
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 149,951
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 143,628
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 139,504
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 135,069
ORLANDO -------------------- 132,687
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 131,324
TAMPA ---------------------- 128,201
NAPOLI --------------------- 125,486
CINCINNATI ----------------- 121,407
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 118,982
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 118,175
COLUMBUS ------------------- 117,824
SANTIAGO ------------------- 115,256
RALEIGH -------------------- 115,048
ATHENS --------------------- 109,157
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 104,833
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 104,787
LAS VEGAS ------------------- 98,382
CAMPINAS -------------------- 96,326
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 92,816
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 90,666
MONTERREY ------------------- 75,187
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 67,241
CURITIBA -------------------- 62,425
GENOA ----------------------- 58,376
RECIFE ---------------------- 48,286
SALVADOR -------------------- 41,950
FORTALEZA ------------------- 35,595
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 34,794
VITÓRIA --------------------- 31,653
MANAUS ---------------------- 29,915
BELÉM ----------------------- 19,127
[/b]

For context, their population as 2014: Madrid (6,378,297 inh.); Paris (12,014,814 inh.); Genoa (1,591,939 inh.); Milano (9,973,397 inh.); Roma (5,870,451 inh.); Napoli (5,869,965 inh.); and Athens (3,863,763 inh.).*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
*Paris* with its US$ 68,000, has one of the highest GDP per capita. On the other hand, *Napoli*, with US$ 21,000 is barely at the developed level.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Milan GDP and population is soooo exaggerate in that list. Milan population is around, as much, 4.5 million people, and its GDP is around 200 billion € according to Eurostat.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

As I've explained, I used the NUTS-2 regions. In any case, they are considerably smaller in area than the US CSAs used here.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

More Europeans. *Germany*, *Austria*, *Hungary*, *Czech Republic* and *Finland*:

*GDP 2014*

*UNITED STATES ----------------- 17,232,618
CHINA ---------------------------- 10,361,117
GERMANY -------------------------- 3,885,440
FRANCE ---------------------------- 2,843,673
BRAZIL ----------------------------- 2,459,128
ITALY ------------------------------- 2,141,937
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,383,537
MEXICO ---------------------------- 1,008,206
AUSTRIA ---------------------------- 437,582
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 306,357
HONG KONG ------------------------- 291,229
FINLAND ----------------------------- 272,896
CHILE -------------------------------- 258,712
GREECE ------------------------------ 235,948
CZECH REPUBLIC ------------------- 207,818
HUNGARY --------------------------- 138,347*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,776,525
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,047,620
PARIS ---------------------- 827,935
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 711,188
RHEIN-RUHR ----------------- 709,685
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 670,106
CHICAGO -------------------- 618,172
BOSTON --------------------- 531,813
HOUSTON -------------------- 525,397
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 517,412
DALLAS --------------------- 508,316
MILANO --------------------- 444,662
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 438,321
SHANGHAI ------------------- 383,554
BEIJING -------------------- 347,249
ATLANTA -------------------- 340,557
SEATTLE -------------------- 326,087
MIAMI ---------------------- 315,614
SINGAPORE ------------------ 306,357
MÜNCHEN -------------------- 293,278
HONG KONG ------------------ 291,229
DETROIT -------------------- 274,712
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 272,354
TIANJIN -------------------- 255,950
MADRID --------------------- 250,151
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 244,470
ROMA ----------------------- 236,909
STUTTGART ------------------ 235,724
BERLIN --------------------- 229,464
FRANKFURT ------------------ 228,295
DENVER --------------------- 219,630
PHOENIX -------------------- 215,214
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 206,817
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 196,184
PORTLAND ------------------- 185,187
CLEVELAND ------------------ 174,244
WIEN ----------------------- 172,693
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 149,951
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 143,628
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 139,504
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 135,069
ORLANDO -------------------- 132,687
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 131,324
TAMPA ---------------------- 128,201
NAPOLI --------------------- 125,486
CINCINNATI ----------------- 121,407
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 118,982
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 118,175
COLUMBUS ------------------- 117,824
SANTIAGO ------------------- 115,256
RALEIGH -------------------- 115,048
ATHÍNA --------------------- 109,157
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 104,833
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 104,787
HELSINKI ------------------- 100,078
LAS VEGAS ------------------- 98,382
CAMPINAS -------------------- 96,326
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 92,816
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 90,666
MONTERREY ------------------- 75,187
PRAHA ----------------------- 70,449
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 67,241
BUDAPEST -------------------- 63,444
CURITIBA -------------------- 62,425
GENOA ----------------------- 58,376
RECIFE ---------------------- 48,286
DRESDEN --------------------- 43,186
SALVADOR -------------------- 41,950
FORTALEZA ------------------- 35,595
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 34,794
VITÓRIA --------------------- 31,653
MANAUS ---------------------- 29,915
BELÉM ----------------------- 19,127
[/b]

Their population as 2014: Rhein-Ruhr (15,547,464 inh.); Frankfurt (3,822,479 inh.); Stuttgart (3,972,881 inh.); München (4,469,342 inh.); Berlin (5,871,022 inh.); Dresden (1,590,927 inh.); Wien (3,391,837 inh.), Praha (2,545,537 inh.), Budapest (2,965,413 inh.) and Helsinki (1,585,473 inh.).

--------------------------------------------------

Huge variations GDP per capita wise inside Germany. On the top Munich (US$ 65,600), Frankfurt (US$ 59,700) and Stuttgart (US$ 59,300); Rhine-Ruhr is around national average (US$ 45,600); Berlin (US$ 39,100) and Dresden (US$ 27,100) on the bottom.

Helsinki (US$ 63,100), with a very high GDP per capita, way above the Finnish; Vienna (US$ 50,900) on national average.

Prague (US$ 27,700) and Budapest (US$ 21,400), way above Czech and Hungarian averages, already above the developed line. Aside them on the developing world, only São Paulo (US$ 20,200), Campinas (US$ 20,300) and Brasília (US$22,600, this one inflated by the huge Brazilian public machine) got there.*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

To finish Europe, *Great Britain*, *Netherlands*, *Belgium*, *Sweden* and *Denmark*:

*GDP 2014*

*UNITED STATES ----------------- 17,232,618
CHINA ---------------------------- 10,361,117
GERMANY -------------------------- 3,885,440
BRITAIN --------------------------- 3,002,394
FRANCE ---------------------------- 2,843,673
BRAZIL ----------------------------- 2,459,128
ITALY ------------------------------- 2,141,937
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,383,537
MEXICO ---------------------------- 1,008,206
NETHERLANDS ---------------------- 881,033
SWEDEN ----------------------------- 571,101
BELGIUM ---------------------------- 532,079
AUSTRIA ---------------------------- 437,582
DENMARK --------------------------- 346,119
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 306,357
HONG KONG ------------------------- 291,229
FINLAND ----------------------------- 272,896
CHILE -------------------------------- 258,712
GREECE ------------------------------ 235,948
CZECH REPUBLIC ------------------- 207,818
HUNGARY ---------------------------- 138,347*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,776,525
LONDON ------------------- 1,135,464
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,047,620
PARIS ---------------------- 827,935
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 711,188
RHEIN-RUHR ----------------- 709,685
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 670,106
CHICAGO -------------------- 618,172
BOSTON --------------------- 531,813
HOUSTON -------------------- 525,397
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 517,412
DALLAS --------------------- 508,316
MILANO --------------------- 444,662
AMSTERDAM-ROTTERDAM -------- 440,778
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 438,321
SHANGHAI ------------------- 383,554
BEIJING -------------------- 347,249
ATLANTA -------------------- 340,557
BRUXELLES-ANTWERPEN -------- 326,177
SEATTLE -------------------- 326,087
MIAMI ---------------------- 315,614
SINGAPORE ------------------ 306,357
MÜNCHEN -------------------- 293,278
HONG KONG ------------------ 291,229
DETROIT -------------------- 274,712
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 272,354
TIANJIN -------------------- 255,950
MADRID --------------------- 250,151
MANCHESTER-LIVERPOOL ------- 248,125
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 244,470
ROMA ----------------------- 236,909
STUTTGART ------------------ 235,724
BERLIN --------------------- 229,464
FRANKFURT ------------------ 228,295
DENVER --------------------- 219,630
PHOENIX -------------------- 215,214
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 206,817
BIRMINGHAM ----------------- 204,666
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 196,184
PORTLAND ------------------- 185,187
CLEVELAND ------------------ 174,244
STOCKHOLM ------------------ 172,999
WIEN ----------------------- 172,693
KØBENHAVN ------------------ 163,301
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 149,951
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 143,628
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 139,504
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 135,069
ORLANDO -------------------- 132,687
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 131,324
TAMPA ---------------------- 128,201
LEEDS-SHEFFIELD ------------ 126,570
NAPOLI --------------------- 125,486
CINCINNATI ----------------- 121,407
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 118,982
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 118,175
COLUMBUS ------------------- 117,824
SANTIAGO ------------------- 115,256
RALEIGH -------------------- 115,048
ATHÍNA --------------------- 109,157
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 104,833
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 104,787
HELSINKI ------------------- 100,078
LAS VEGAS ------------------- 98,382
CAMPINAS -------------------- 96,326
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 92,816
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 90,666
GLASGOW --------------------- 86,810
MONTERREY ------------------- 75,187
PRAHA ----------------------- 70,449
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 67,241
BUDAPEST -------------------- 63,444
CURITIBA -------------------- 62,425
GENOA ----------------------- 58,376
RECIFE ---------------------- 48,286
DRESDEN --------------------- 43,186
SALVADOR -------------------- 41,950
FORTALEZA ------------------- 35,595
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 34,794
VITÓRIA --------------------- 31,653
MANAUS ---------------------- 29,915
BELÉM ----------------------- 19,127
[/b]

Their population as 2014: London (18,916,559 inh.); Manchester-Liverpool (6,621,877 inh.); Birmingham (5,691,271 inh.); Leeds-Sheffield (3,624,666 inh.); Glasgow (2,334,318 inh.); Amsterdam-Rotterdam (7,971,966 inh.), Bruxelles-Antwerpen (5,966,799 inh.), Stockholm (2,163,042 inh.) and København (2,566,131 inh.).

---------------------------------------

In Britain, the highest GDP per capita is London with US$ 60,000; the lowest, Leeds-Sheffield at US$ 34,900. Actually, the second after London is only at US$ 37,500.

Stockholm at US$ 80,000, maybe the highest on the list. I have to check.*


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Great work, Yuri! :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2

You can add Switzerland and Zürich to the list:

*GDP Switzerland 2016: 662,483*
World Economic Outlook Database, October 2016:
http://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft...,941,474,446,754,666,698,668&s=NGDPD&grp=0&a=

53% of it is generated in the
*GDP Greater Zurich Area: 351,116 *
(3.2 mil People)
http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=j...0_WKt3wBizNz0U70229A0A&bvm=bv.144224172,d.bGg


----------



## VuzzTra

Top 10 richest countries in the world 2017






Top 10 wealthest countries in the world 2017


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Anyone got Australian numbers ?


----------



## SoboleuS

I can't see Poland on the list, so here it is:

The biggest polish metro areas (based on NUTS3 areas) 

*GDP 2014, millions of USD, Nominal*


Code:


[b]POLAND ---------------------------------- 544,877
WARSAW ---------------------------------- 95,870[/b]
[B]KATOWICE (GOP) -------------------------- 43,795[/B]
[b]POZNAN ---------------------------------- 26,033[/b]
[B]KRAKOW ---------------------------------- 24,680[/B]
[B]WROCLAW --------------------------------- 22,672[/B]
[B]GDANSK (TRICITY)  ----------------------- 20,438[/B]
[B]LODZ ------------------------------------ 17,060[/b]

Their population in 2014: Warsaw (3,323,943 inh.); Katowice (GOP) (2,766,134 inh.); Krakow (1,469,991 inh.); Gdansk (Tricity) (1,304,899 inh.); Wroclaw (1,208,524 inh.); Poznan (1,169,363 inh.) and Lodz (1,093,959 inh.)
The highest GDP per capita was in Warsaw with US$ *28,850* and Poznan with US$ *22,250*; the lowest, in Lodz at US$ *15,600*. 

Source: *Polish regional accounts in 2014 * (pages 93-105)


----------



## spansko

Warsaw 3,3 milion and Katowice 2,7? That seems very arbitrary


----------



## SoboleuS

spansko said:


> Warsaw 3,3 milion and Katowice 2,7? That seems very arbitrary


That's how Poland is divided by Eurostat into NUTS 3 statistical areas. Some of these regions are too big, but there's no other way of calculating regional GDP in Poland.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUTS_statistical_regions_of_Poland

In the future, since 2018, there will be separate NUTS 2 for Warsaw, with 3 million people.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou ，China

the capital and most populous city of the province of Guangdong in southern China.Located on the Pearl River about 120 km (75 mi) north-northwest of Hong Kong and 145 km (90 mi) north of Macau, Guangzhou was a major terminus of the maritime Silk Road and continues to serve as a major port and transportation hub.

Population (2016)
• Sub-provincial city	14,043,500
• Density	1,900/km2 (4,900/sq mi)
• Urban	11,547,491

GDP 2016
- Total	CNY 1.96 trillion (USD 284 billion)
- Per capita	CNY 139,638 (USD 20,252)
- Growth	Increase 8.2%

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Updating the US. All CSAs over 1 million inh.:

*GDP 2015 and 2010*

*-------------------------------------- 2015 -------- 2010*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307 -- 14,859,772 -- 20.0%*



Code:


[B]NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524 --- 1,532,223 -- 19.3%[/B]
--- New York ------------- 1,602,705 --- 1,340,859 -- 19.5%
--- Bridgeport ------------- 101,385 ------ 82,351 -- 23.1%
--- New Haven --------------- 45,091 ------ 41,021 --- 9.9%
--- Allentown --------------- 36,968 ------ 31,337 -- 18.0%
--- Trenton ----------------- 30,815 ------ 25,853 -- 19.2%
--- Kingston ----------------- 5,701 ------- 5,179 -- 10.1%
--- East Stroudsburg --------- 5,769 ------- 5,623 --- 2.6%

[B]LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674 ----- 917,666 -- 22.0%[/B]
--- Los Angeles ------------ 930,817 ----- 762,565 -- 22.1%
--- San Bernardino --------- 140,637 ----- 114,960 -- 22.3%
--- Oxnard ------------------ 48,220 ------ 40,141 -- 20.1%

[b]SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501 ----- 569,998 -- 33.1%[/b]
--- San Francisco ---------- 431,704 ----- 333,830 -- 29.3%
--- San Jose --------------- 235,222 ----- 163,836 -- 43.6%
--- Santa Rosa -------------- 26,052 ------ 20,296 -- 28.4%
--- Stockton ---------------- 24,606 ------ 20,291 -- 21.3%
--- Vallejo ----------------- 19,646 ------ 15,088 -- 30.2%
--- Santa Cruz -------------- 11,908 ------- 9,619 -- 23.8%
--- Napa --------------------- 9,363 ------- 7,038 -- 33.0%

[b]WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378 ----- 607,691 -- 14.9%[/b]
--- Washington ------------- 491,042 ----- 432,364 -- 13.6%
--- Baltimore -------------- 181,419 ----- 152,820 -- 18.7%
--- Hagerstown --------------- 8,936 ------- 7,683 -- 16.3%
--- Lexington Park ----------- 6,069 ------- 5,430 -- 11.8%
--- Winchester --------------- 5,911 ------- 5,125 -- 15.3%
--- Chambersburg ------------- 5,001 ------- 4,269 -- 17.1%

[b]CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435 ----- 540,708 -- 19.9%[/b]
--- Chicago ---------------- 640,656 ----- 533,825 -- 20.0%
--- Kankakee ----------------- 3,905 ------- 3,302 -- 18.3%
--- Michigan City ------------ 3,874 ------- 3,581 --- 8.2%

[B]BOSTON --------------------- 550,840 ----- 462,556 -- 19.1%[/B]
--- Boston ----------------- 396,549 ----- 330,024 -- 20.2%
--- Providence -------------- 78,694 ------ 67,754 -- 16.1%
--- Worcester --------------- 39,257 ------ 34,216 -- 14.7%
--- Manchester -------------- 25,442 ------ 21,483 -- 18.4%
--- Barnstable Town --------- 10,898 ------- 9,079 -- 20.0%

[B]HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311 ----- 401,087 -- 25.5%[/B]

[B]DALLAS --------------------- 489,633 ----- 380,909 -- 28.5%[/B]
--- Dallas ----------------- 485,683 ----- 377,500 -- 28.7%
--- Sherman ------------------ 3,950 ------- 3,409 -- 15.9%

[B]PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496 ----- 392,648 -- 17.0%[/B]
--- Philadelphia ----------- 411,161 ----- 348,749 -- 17.9%
--- Reading ----------------- 17,503 ------ 15,119 -- 15.8%
--- Atlantic City ----------- 13,261 ------ 13,098 --- 1.2%
--- Dover -------------------- 7,104 ------- 6,121 -- 16.1%
--- Vineland ----------------- 5,735 ------- 5,263 --- 9.0%
--- Ocean City --------------- 4,732 ------- 4,298 -- 10.1%

[B]ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914 ----- 288,113 -- 23.5%[/B]
--- Atlanta ---------------- 339,203 ----- 274,874 -- 23.4%
--- Gainesville -------------- 8,569 ------- 6,470 -- 32.4%
--- Athens ------------------- 8,142 ------- 6,769 -- 20.3%

[B]SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064 ----- 271,994 -- 25.0%[/B]
--- Seattle ---------------- 313,654 ----- 248,203 -- 26.4%
--- Olympia ----------------- 10,796 ------- 9,270 -- 16.5%
--- Bremerton --------------- 10,201 ------- 9,124 -- 11.8%
--- Mount Vernon ------------- 5,413 ------- 5,397 --- 0.3%

[B]MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305 ----- 265,870 -- 26.1%[/B]
--- Miami ------------------ 317,986 ----- 250,639 -- 26.9%
--- Port St. Lucie ---------- 12,446 ------ 11,153 -- 11.6%
--- Sebastian ---------------- 4,873 ------- 4,078 -- 19.5%

[B]DETROIT -------------------- 285,308 ----- 232,992 -- 22.5%[/B]
--- Detroit ---------------- 245,607 ----- 197,973 -- 24.1%
--- Ann Arbor --------------- 21,212 ------ 19,145 -- 10.8%
--- Flint ------------------- 13,876 ------ 11,939 -- 16.2%
--- Monroe ------------------- 4,613 ------- 3,935 -- 17.2%

[B]MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178 ----- 207,282 -- 24.6%[/B]
--- Minneapolis ------------ 248,779 ----- 199,606 -- 24.6%
--- St. Cloud ---------------- 9,399 ------- 7,676 -- 22.4%

[B]DENVER --------------------- 227,058 ----- 181,870 -- 24.8%[/B]
--- Denver ----------------- 193,172 ----- 155,598 -- 24.1%
--- Boulder ----------------- 23,414 ------ 18,722 -- 25.1%
--- Greeley ----------------- 10,472 ------- 7,550 -- 38.7%

[B]SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573 ----- 175,903 -- 25.4%[/B]

[B]PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968 ----- 182,494 -- 20.5%[/B]

[B]PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627 ----- 165,558 -- 11.5%[/B]
--- Portland --------------- 158,770 ----- 141,233 -- 12.4%
--- Salem ------------------- 14,069 ------ 12,611 -- 11.6%
--- Corvallis ---------------- 4,409 ------- 5,436 - -18.9%
--- Longview ----------------- 3,809 ------- 3,220 -- 18.3%
--- Albany ------------------- 3,570 ------- 3,058 -- 16.7%

[B]CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287 ----- 151,380 -- 19.1%[/B]
--- Cleveland -------------- 128,448 ----- 109,365 -- 17.4%
--- Akron ------------------- 34,419 ------ 28,628 -- 20.2%
--- Canton ------------------ 17,420 ------ 13,387 -- 30.1%

[B]ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077 ----- 133,888 -- 15.8%[/B]

[B]CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447 ----- 114,500 -- 33.1%[/B]

[B]INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886 ----- 118,893 -- 21.0%[/B]
--- Indianapolis ----------- 134,081 ----- 111,084 -- 20.7%
--- Columbus ----------------- 5,890 ------- 4,448 -- 32.4%
--- Muncie ------------------- 3,915 ------- 3,361 -- 16.5%

[B]PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832 ----- 121,421 -- 17.6%[/B]
--- Pittsburgh ------------- 138,873 ----- 117,895 -- 17.8%
--- Weirton ------------------ 3,959 ------- 3,526 -- 12.3%

[B]ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766 ----- 116,533 -- 19.1%[/B]
--- Orlando ---------------- 121,329 ----- 101,307 -- 19.8%
--- Deltona ----------------- 15,124 ------ 13,450 -- 12.4%
--- The Villages ------------- 2,313 ------- 1,776 -- 30.2%

[B]KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401 ----- 115,695 -- 17.0%[/B]
--- Kansas City ------------ 125,618 ----- 107,265 -- 17.1%
--- St. Joseph --------------- 5,716 ------- 4,817 -- 18.7%
--- Lawrence ----------------- 4,067 ------- 3,613 -- 12.6%

[B]TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838 ----- 110,187 -- 21.5%[/B]

[B]CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057 ----- 104,314 -- 21.8%[/B]

[B]SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675 ------ 99,961 -- 24.7%[/B]
--- Salt Lake City ---------- 78,950 ------ 63,831 -- 23.7%
--- Ogden ------------------- 25,014 ------ 20,722 -- 20.7%
--- Provo ------------------- 20,711 ------ 15,408 -- 34.4%

[B]SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587 ----- 100,772 -- 23.6%[/B]
--- Sacramento ------------- 118,822 ------ 96,015 -- 23.8%
--- Yuba City ---------------- 5,765 ------- 4,757 -- 21.2%

[B]COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381 ------ 96,475 -- 28.9%[/B]

[B]RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215 ------ 98,774 -- 21.7%[/B]
--- Raleigh ----------------- 75,756 ------ 58,652 -- 29.2%
--- Durham------------------- 44,459 ------ 40,122 -- 10.8%

[B]AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949 ------ 87,473 -- 37.1%[/B]

[B]NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680 ------ 84,804 -- 34.1%[/B]

[B]MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029 ------ 93,655 -- 17.5%[/B]
--- Milwaukee -------------- 102,209 ------ 86,569 -- 18.1%
--- Racine-------------------- 7,820 ------- 7,086 -- 10.4%

[B]SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879 ------ 81,722 -- 33.2%[/B]

[B]LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189 ------ 88,653 -- 20.9%[/B]
--- Las Vegas -------------- 103,343 ------ 85,020 -- 21.6%
--- Lake Havasu City---------- 3,846 ------- 3,633 --- 5.9%

[B]HARTFORD ------------------- 101,823 ------ 97,910 --- 4.0%[/B]
--- Hartford ---------------- 86,113 ------ 81,935 --- 5.1%
--- New London -------------- 15,710 ------ 15,975 -- -1.7%

[B]NORFOLK --------------------- 95,680 ------ 82,685 -- 15.7%[/B]

[B]NEW ORLEANS ----------------- 82,146 ------ 81,482 --- 0.8%[/B]
--- New Orleans ------------- 78,478 ------ 77,804 --- 0.9%
--- Hammond ------------------ 3,668 ------- 3,678 -- -0.3%

[B]LOUISVILLE ------------------ 77,063 ------ 63,420 -- 21.5%[/B]
--- Louisville -------------- 70,782 ------ 58,012 -- 22.0%
--- Elizabeth Town ----------- 6,281 ------- 5,408 -- 16.1%

[B]RICHMOND -------------------- 74,109 ------ 62,654 -- 18.3%[/B]

[B]OKLAHOMA CITY --------------- 72,019 ------ 59,021 -- 22.0%[/B]

[B]GREENSBORO ------------------ 72,990 ------ 63,643 -- 14.7%[/B]
--- Greensboro -------------- 39,316 ------ 33,894 -- 16.0%
--- Winston-Salem ----------- 28,599 ------ 25,331 -- 12.9%
--- Burlington --------------- 5,075 ------- 4,418 -- 14.9%

[B]MEMPHIS --------------------- 71,278 ------ 62,142 -- 14.7%[/B]

[B]JACKSONVILLE ---------------- 67,557 ------ 57,277 -- 17.9%[/B]

[B]BIRMINGHAM ------------------ 64,083 ------ 52,834 -- 21.3%[/B]

[B]GRAND RAPIDS ---------------- 59,680 ------ 46,072 -- 29.5%[/B]
--- Grand Rapids ------------ 53,949 ------ 41,221 -- 30.9%
--- Muskegon ----------------- 5,731 ------- 4,851 -- 18.1%

[B]HARRISBURG ------------------ 58,547 ------ 52,159 -- 12.2%[/B]
--- Harrisburg -------------- 33,730 ------ 29,162 -- 15.7%
--- York -------------------- 17,150 ------ 16,164 --- 6.1%
--- Lebanon ------------------ 4,609 ------- 4,142 -- 11.3%
--- Gettysburg --------------- 3,058 ------- 2,691 -- 13.6%

[B]BUFFALO --------------------- 56,456 ------ 48,644 -- 16.1%[/B]

[B]ALBANY ---------------------- 55,861 ------ 47,562 -- 17.4%[/B]
--- Albany ------------------ 51,120 ------ 43,305 -- 18.0%
--- Glens Falls -------------- 4,741 ------- 4,257 -- 11.4%

[B]ROCHESTER ------------------- 55,382 ------ 49,331 -- 12.3%[/B]

[B]TULSA ----------------------- 54,604 ------ 46,343 -- 17.8%[/B]

[B]GREENVILLE ------------------ 52,482 ------ 42,644 -- 23.1%[/B]
--- Greenville -------------- 38,306 ------ 31,234 -- 22.6%
--- Spartanburg ------------- 14,176 ------ 11,410 -- 24.2%

[B]ALBUQUERQUE ----------------- 50,090 ------ 45,983 --- 8.9%[/B]
--- Albuquerque ------------- 42,673 ------ 39,043 --- 9.3%
--- Santa Fe ----------------- 7,417 ------- 6,940 --- 6.9%

[B]FRESNO ---------------------- 43,792 ------ 36,180 -- 21.0%[/B]
--- Fresno ------------------ 38,830 ------ 32,389 -- 19.9%
--- Madera ------------------- 4,962 ------- 3,791 -- 30.9%

[B]DAYTON ---------------------- 43,417 ------ 37,774 -- 14.9%[/B]
--- Dayton ------------------ 39,206 ------ 34,226 -- 14.6%
--- Springfield -------------- 4,211 ------- 3,548 -- 18.7%

[B]KNOXVILLE ------------------- 42,985 ------ 36,126 -- 19.0%[/B]
--- Knoxville --------------- 39,155 ------ 32,832 -- 19.3%
--- Morristown --------------- 3,830 ------- 3,294 -- 16.3%

[B]CAPE CORAL ------------------ 42,093 ------ 32,068 -- 31.3%[/B]
--- Cape Coral -------------- 25,350 ------ 19,705 -- 28.6%
--- Naples ------------------ 16,743 ------ 12,363 -- 35.4%

[B]TUCSON ---------------------- 36,193 ------ 33,110 --- 9.3%[/B]

[B]EL PASO --------------------- 35,281 ------ 31,356 -- 12.5%[/B]
--- El Paso ----------------- 28,912 ------ 25,140 -- 15.0%
--- Las Cruces --------------- 6,369 ------- 6,216 --- 2.5%


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou ，China
> 
> the capital and most populous city of the province of Guangdong in southern China.Located on the Pearl River about 120 km (75 mi) north-northwest of Hong Kong and 145 km (90 mi) north of Macau, Guangzhou was a major terminus of the maritime Silk Road and continues to serve as a major port and transportation hub.
> 
> Population (2016)
> • Sub-provincial city	14,043,500
> • Density	1,900/km2 (4,900/sq mi)
> • Urban	11,547,491
> 
> GDP 2016
> - Total	CNY 1.96 trillion (USD 284 billion)
> - Per capita	CNY 139,638 (USD 20,252)
> - Growth	Increase 8.2%
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou


lawdefender, do you have 2014 numbers for Guangzhou-Foshan, Wuhan, Changsha, Chengdu, Shenzhen, Dongguan, etc.?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Released yesterday. First year of the crisis, GDP plunged from US$ 2.4 trillion (2014) to US$ 1.8 trillion (2015):

*GDP 2015*

*-------------------------------------------- 2015 ----------------- 2010 ------------ per capita (2015)
BRASIL --------------------------- 1.800.536.636.637 -- 2.207.867.613.636 --- 8.807*


Code:


SÃO PAULO ----------------- 379.975.574 ---- 487.500.424 ------ 14.721
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 148.650.881 ---- 175.733.015 ------ 11.494
CAMPINAS ------------------- 73.133.368 ----- 88.866.275 ------ 15.247
BRASÍLIA ------------------- 69.831.875 ----- 87.272.177 ------ 17.032
BELO HORIZONTE-------------- 62.076.320 ----- 87.804.714 ------- 9.807
PORTO ALEGRE --------------- 51.784.716 ----- 64.604.696 ------ 11.470
CURITIBA ------------------- 47.440.833 ----- 60.345.668 ------ 12.504
RECIFE --------------------- 34.306.263 ----- 40.240.915 ------- 6.476
SALVADOR ------------------- 32.647.166 ----- 41.647.709 ------- 8.047
FORTALEZA ------------------ 25.997.508 ----- 30.151.974 ------- 6.174
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 25.149.413 ----- 29.665.809 ------- 8.527
VITÓRIA -------------------- 21.774.057 ----- 32.566.065 ------- 9.734
MANAUS --------------------- 21.056.479 ----- 29.394.293 ------- 9.046
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 22.664.789 ----- 30.646.850 ------ 13.461
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 19.709.966 ----- 21.322.910 ------ 13.833
BELÉM ---------------------- 14.571.148 ----- 16.493.677 ------- 5.633
JOINVILLE ------------------ 14.165.391 ----- 17.961.276 ------ 13.152
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 13.134.853 ----- 16.659.422 ------ 10.503
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 13.120.874 ----- 26.004.927 ------ 21.506
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 12.479.124 ----- 16.635.211 ------ 12.872
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 12.149.744 ----- 13.205.757 ------ 10.937
LONDRINA ------------------- 11.683.403 ----- 12.822.489 ------- 9.319
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 11.280.857 ----- 13.540.182 ------ 12.656
NATAL ---------------------- 10.613.943 ----- 12.582.818 ------- 5.479
MACAÉ ---------------------- 10.534.392 ----- 16.729.024 ------ 21.583
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 10.284.845 ----- 17.090.985 ------ 11.698
MACEIÓ ---------------------- 9.644.268 ----- 11.069.301 ------- 4.978
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------- 9.092.993 ----- 10.907.532 ------ 10.380
SÃO LUÍS -------------------- 9.208.311 ----- 11.408.085 ------- 5.871
JOÃO PESSOA ----------------- 8.763.670 ------ 9.837.828 ------- 5.835
CUIABÁ ---------------------- 8.742.892 ------ 9.739.747 ------- 9.412
ARACAJU --------------------- 8.040.596 ----- 10.250.183 ------- 6.353
CAMPO GRANDE ---------------- 8.034.313 ------ 9.379.409 ------- 8.420
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------- 7.716.301 ------ 9.495.101 ------- 9.324
MARINGÁ --------------------- 7.705.693 ------ 7.798.514 ------- 9.324
TERESINA -------------------- 6.710.049 ------ 7.825.464 ------- 4.569 
CABO FRIO ------------------- 6.105.526 ------ 8.840.836 ------ 10.233
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ----- 6.068.744 ------ 5.605.228 ------ 13.597
BAURU ----------------------- 5.814.605 ------ 7.371.171 ------- 9.684
PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE ---------- 5.720.411 ------ 6.659.811 ------- 7.367
JUIZ DE FORA ---------------- 5.329.804 ------ 6.824.572 ------- 6.866
FEIRA DE SANTANA ------------ 5.304.135 ------ 5.765.811 ------- 4.898
CRICIÚMA -------------------- 5.254.287 ------ 5.856.109 ------- 8.859
FOZ DO IGUAÇU --------------- 5.176.626 ------ 5.049.631 ------ 12.136
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE --------- 4.998.425 ------ 5.881.735 ------- 8.267
PONTA GROSSA ---------------- 4.889.069 ------ 5.137.195 ------ 10.536
PORTO VELHO ----------------- 4.771.731 ------ 5.851.244 ------- 7.485
CASCAVEL -------------------- 4.690.513 ------ 4.641.364 ------ 10.127
IPATINGA -------------------- 4.560.594 ------ 7.011.317 ------- 8.092
CHAPECÓ --------------------- 4.401.696 ------ 5.641.265 ------ 10.129
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ----------- 4.394.881 ------ 5.585.868 ------- 7.946
UBERABA --------------------- 4.280.320 ------ 4.828.326 ------ 11.321
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA -------------- 4.191.512 ------ 5.282.426 ------- 3.981
PASSO FUNDO ----------------- 4.077.825 ------ 4.099.183 ------ 11.703
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO ---------- 3.723.530 ------ 4.381.703 ------- 3.755
DIVINÓPOLIS ----------------- 3.679.069 ------ 4.254.398 ------- 6.893
MACAPÁ ---------------------- 3.652.898 ------ 4.058.225 ------- 5.852
CARUARU --------------------- 3.607.862 ------ 3.903.819 ------- 3.943
CAMPINA GRANDE -------------- 3.491.178 ------ 4.092.021 ------- 4.295
GUARATINGUETÁ --------------- 3.452.409 ------ 4.044.416 ------- 8.080
RONDONÓPOLIS ---------------- 3.412.067 ------ 3.752.690 ------ 11.439
FRANCA ---------------------- 3.173.948 ------ 3.756.654 ------- 7.653
SANTA MARIA ----------------- 3.132.726 ------ 3.506.518 ------- 7.034
IMPERATRIZ ------------------ 3.035.605 ------ 2.813.260 ------- 5.175
MONTES CLAROS --------------- 3.009.677 ------ 3.457.497 ------- 4.667
PALMAS ---------------------- 2.979.569 ------ 2.889.908 ------- 7.940
MARÍLIA --------------------- 2.905.790 ------ 3.583.678 ------- 8.305
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 2.877.320 ------ 3.337.770 ------- 6.250
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 2.497.134 ------ 2.732.907 ------- 3.738
BOA VISTA ------------------- 2.421.521 ------ 3.089.737 ------- 6.730
MARABÁ ---------------------- 2.329.919 ------ 2.101.115 ------- 7.403
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 2.282.648 ------ 3.223.065 ------- 6.195
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 2.228.743 ------ 2.440.670 ------- 3.588
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 2.063.540 ------ 2.463.055 ------- 4.733
SANTARÉM -------------------- 1.775.139 ------ 2.001.430 ------- 3.499
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 1.682.149 ------ 1.600.853 ------- 3.822
SOBRAL ---------------------- 1.623.498 ------ 1.906.355 ------- 3.775

For context, *population* and *definition*:


Code:


----------------------------- 2015 ------- 2014
SÃO PAULO --------------- 25.812.507 --- 25.607.982 ---- 0,80%
RIO DE JANEIRO ---------- 12.932.417 --- 12.878.700 ---- 0,42%
BELO HORIZONTE------------ 6.329.786 ---- 6.281.332 ---- 0,77%
RECIFE ------------------- 5.297.476 ---- 5.262.617 ---- 0,66%
CAMPINAS ----------------- 4.796.602 ---- 4.744.545 ---- 1,10%
PORTO ALEGRE ------------- 4.514.800 ---- 4.494.494 ---- 0,45%
FORTALEZA ---------------- 4.210.586 ---- 4.174.125 ---- 0,87%
BRASÍLIA ----------------- 4.100.077 ---- 4.017.207 ---- 2,06%
SALVADOR ----------------- 4.057.029 ---- 4.023.268 ---- 0,84%
CURITIBA ----------------- 3.794.174 ---- 3.755.717 ---- 1,02%
GOIÂNIA ------------------ 2.949.252 ---- 2.905.950 ---- 1,49%
BELÉM -------------------- 2.586.587 ---- 2.561.917 ---- 0,96%
MANAUS ------------------- 2.327.732 ---- 2.285.623 ---- 1,84%
VITÓRIA ------------------ 2.236.934 ---- 2.208.629 ---- 1,28%
MACEIÓ ------------------- 1.937.455 ---- 1.923.345 ---- 0,73%
NATAL -------------------- 1.937.319 ---- 1.914.361 ---- 1,20%
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS ------ 1.683.692 ---- 1.667.964 ---- 0,94%
SÃO LUÍS ----------------- 1.568.479 ---- 1.552.232 ---- 1,05%
JOÃO PESSOA -------------- 1.501.829 ---- 1.485.070 ---- 1,13%
TERESINA ----------------- 1.468.589 ---- 1.461.520 ---- 0,48%
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ---------- 1.424.834 ---- 1.394.152 ---- 2,20%
ARACAJU ------------------ 1.265.704 ---- 1.249.336 ---- 1,31%
LONDRINA ----------------- 1.253.735 ---- 1.243.107 ---- 0,85%
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ----------- 1.250.584 ---- 1.235.853 ---- 1,19%
FLORIANÓPOLIS ------------ 1.110.920 ---- 1.091.157 ---- 1,81%
FEIRA DE SANTANA --------- 1.082.958 ---- 1.075.697 ---- 0,68%
JOINVILLE ---------------- 1.077.088 ---- 1.058.982 ---- 1,71%
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ----------- 1.052.837 ---- 1.057.086 --- -0,40%
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO --------- 991.622 ------ 980.659 ---- 1,12%
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 969.444 ------ 961.388 ---- 0,84%
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 954.197 ------ 941.361 ---- 1,36%
CUIABÁ --------------------- 928.880 ------ 920.837 ---- 0,87%
CARUARU -------------------- 915.023 ------ 906.609 ---- 0,93%
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 891.313 ------ 882.384 ---- 1,01%
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 879.181 ------ 875.542 ---- 0,42%
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 876.051 ------ 868.286 ---- 0,89%
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 827.593 ------ 819.766 ---- 0,95%
MARINGÁ -------------------- 826.473 ------ 817.718 ---- 1,07%
CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 812.832 ------ 808.875 ---- 0,49%
PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE --------- 776.488 ------ 774.469 ---- 0,26%
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 776.228 ------ 771.143 ---- 0,66%
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA ------- 668.034 ------ 666.427 ---- 0,24%
MONTES CLAROS -------------- 644.907 ------ 640.028 ---- 0,76%
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 637.530 ------ 625.834 ---- 1,87%
MACAPÁ --------------------- 624.241 ------ 611.615 ---- 2,06%
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ---------- 621.085 ------ 617.069 ---- 0,65%
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 610.105 ------ 606.552 ---- 0,59%
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 604.601 ------ 601.915 ---- 0,45%
BAURU ---------------------- 600.419 ------ 596.251 ---- 0,70%
CABO FRIO ------------------ 596.660 ------ 586.326 ---- 1,76%
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 593.097 ------ 586.443 ---- 1,13%
IMPERATRIZ ----------------- 586.584 ------ 583.526 ---- 0,52%
IPATINGA ------------------- 563.624 ------ 559.505 ---- 0,74%
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 553.074 ------ 548.589 ---- 0,82%
DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 533.720 ------ 526.918 ---- 1,29%
SANTARÉM ------------------- 507.271 ------ 503.673 ---- 0,71%
PELOTAS -------------------- 503.847 ------ 502.736 ---- 0,22%
MACAÉ ---------------------- 488.087 ------ 476.525 ---- 2,43%
PONTA GROSSA --------------- 464.018 ------ 459.835 ---- 0,91%
CASCAVEL ------------------- 463.188 ------ 459.734 ---- 0,75%
RIO BRANCO ----------------- 460.354 ------ 452.251 ---- 1,79%
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 446.320 ------ 442.940 ---- 0,76%
SANTA MARIA ---------------- 445.373 ------ 444.278 ---- 0,25%
ARAPIRACA ------------------ 440.103 ------ 437.452 ---- 0,61%
GOVERNADOR VALADARES ------- 435.981 ------ 434.348 ---- 0,38%
CHAPECÓ -------------------- 434.575 ------ 430.084 ---- 1,04%
SOBRAL --------------------- 430.100 ------ 426.575 ---- 0,83%
GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 427.268 ------ 424.770 ---- 0,59%
FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 426.541 ------ 425.301 ---- 0,29%
FRANCA --------------------- 414.741 ------ 411.607 ---- 0,76%
UBERABA -------------------- 378.103 ------ 373.951 ---- 1,11%
PALMAS --------------------- 375.255 ------ 366.873 ---- 2,28%
MOSSORÓ -------------------- 368.479 ------ 363.615 ---- 1,34%
BOA VISTA ------------------ 359.804 ------ 353.589 ---- 1,76%
MARÍLIA -------------------- 349.874 ------ 348.022 ---- 0,53%
PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 348.452 ------ 346.534 ---- 0,55%
MARABÁ --------------------- 314.713 ------ 309.469 ---- 1,69%
RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 298.273 ------ 294.225 ---- 1,38%




Code:


[b]Aracaju[/b] --- Aracaju, Baixo Cotinguiba, Cotinguiba, Estância and Japaratuba microregions
[b]Araçatuba-Birigui[/b] --- Araçatuba and Birigui microregions
[b]Arapiraca[/b] --- Arapiraca microregion
[b]Araraquara-São Carlos[/b] --- Araraquara mesoregion
[b]Bauru[/b] --- Bauru microregion
[b]Belém[/b] --- Metropolitana de Belém mesoregion
[b]Belo Horizonte[/b] --- Belo Horizonte, Itabira, Itaguara, Ouro Preto, Pará de Minas and Sete Lagoas microregions
[b]Blumenau-Itajaí[/b] --- Blumenau and Itajaí microregions
[b]Boa Vista[/b] --- Boa Vista microregion
[b]Brasília[/b] --- Distrito Federal and Entorno do Distrito Federal microregion
[b]Cabo Frio[/b] --- Lagos microregion
[b]Cachoeiro de Itapemirim[/b] --- Cachoeiro de Itapemirim and Itapemirim microregions
[b]Campina Grande[/b] --- Brejo Paraibano, Campina Grande, Esperança and Itabaiana microregions
[b]Campinas[/b] --- Piracicaba mesoregion and Campinas and Mogi Mirim microrregions
[b]Campo Grande[/b] --- Campo Grande microregion
[b]Campos dos Goytacazes[/b] --- Campos dos Goytacazes microregion
[b]Caruaru[/b] --- Vale do Ipojuca microregion
[b]Cascavel[/b] --- Cascavel microregion
[b]Caxias do Sul[/b] --- Caxias do Sul and Guaporé microregions
[b]Chapecó[/b] --- Chapecó microregion
[b]Criciúma[/b] --- Araranguá and Criciúma microregions
[b]Cuiabá[/b] --- Cuiabá and Rosário Oeste microregions
[b]Curitiba[/b] --- Metropolitana de Curitiba mesoregion
[b]Divinópolis[/b] --- Divinópolis microregion
[b]Feira de Santana[/b] --- Feira de Santana microregion
[b]Florianópolis[/b] --- Grande Florianópolis mesoregion
[b]Fortaleza[/b] --- Metropolitana de Fortaleza mesoregion and Baixo Curu, Baturité, Cascavel and Chorozinho microrregions
[b]Foz do Iguaçu[/b] --- Foz do Iguaçu microregion
[b]Franca[/b] --- Franca microregion
[b]Goiânia[/b] --- Anápolis and Goiânia microregions
[b]Governador Valadares[/b] --- Governador Valadares microregion
[b]Guaratinguetá[/b] --- Guaratinguetá microregion
[b]Ilhéus-Itabuna[/b] --- Ilhéus-Itabuna microregion
[b]Imperatriz[/b] --- Imperatriz microregion
[b]Ipatinga[/b] --- Ipatinga microregion
[b]João Pessoa[/b] --- Mata Paraibana mesoregion
[b]Joinville[/b] --- Joinville and São Bento do Sul microregions
[b]Juazeiro do Norte[/b] --- Cariri and Caririaçu microregions
[b]Juiz de Fora[/b] --- Juiz de Fora microregion
[b]Londrina[/b] --- Apucarana, Assaí, Londrina and Porecatu microregions
[b]Macaé[/b] --- Bacia de São João and Macaé microregions
[b]Macapá[/b] --- Macapá microregion
[b]Maceió[/b] --- Litoral Norte Alagoano, Maceió, Mata Alagoana and São Miguel dos Campos microregions
[b]Manaus[/b] --- Manaus microregion
[b]Marabá[/b] --- Marabá microregion
[b]Marília[/b] --- Marília microregion
[b]Maringá[/b] --- Astorga, Floraí and Maringá microregions
[b]Montes Claros[/b] --- Montes Claros microregion
[b]Mossoró[/b] --- Mossoró microregion
[b]Natal[/b] --- Leste Potiguar mesoregion and Agreste Potiguar microrregion
[b]Palmas[/b] --- Porto Nacional microregion
[b]Passo Fundo[/b] --- Passo Fundo microregion
[b]Pelotas-Rio Grande[/b] --- Litoral Lagunar and Pelotas microregions
[b]Petrolina-Juazeiro[/b] --- Juazeiro and Petrolina microregions
[b]Ponta Grossa[/b] --- Ponta Grossa microregion
[b]Porto Alegre[/b] --- Gramado-Canela, Montenegro, Porto Alegre and São Jerônimo microregions
[b]Porto Velho[/b] --- Porto Velho microregion
[b]Presidente Prudente[/b] --- Presidente Prudente microregion
[b]Recife[/b] --- Mata Pernambucana and Metropolitana do Recife mesoregions
[b]Ribeirão Preto[/b] --- Batatais and Ribeirão Preto microregions
[b]Rio Branco[/b] --- Rio Branco microregion
[b]Rio de Janeiro[/b] --- Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro mesoregion
[b]Rondonópolis[/b] --- Rondonópolis microregion
[b]Salvador[/b] --- Catu and Salvador microregions
[b]Santa Maria[/b] --- Restinga Seca and Santa Maria microregions
[b]Santarém[/b] --- Santarém microregion
[b]São José do Rio Preto[/b] --- São José do Rio Preto microregion
[b]São José dos Campos[/b] --- Campos dos Jordão, Paraibuna-Paraitinga and São José dos Campos microregions
[b]São Luís[/b] --- Aglomeração Urbana de São Luís and Rosário microregions
[b]São Paulo[/b] --- Metropolitana de São Paulo and Macro Metropolitana Paulista mesoregions and Itanhaém microregion
[b]Sobral[/b] --- Meruoca and Sobral microregions
[b]Teresina[/b] --- Caxias and Teresina microregions
[b]Uberaba[/b] --- Uberaba microregion
[b]Uberlândia[/b] --- Uberlândia microregion
[b]Vitória[/b] --- Central Espírito-Santense mesoregion
[b]Vitória da Conquista[/b] --- Vitória da Conquista microregion
[b]Volta Redonda[/b] --- Barra do Piraí and Vale do Paraíba Fluminense microregions


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

And GDP growth (expressed in BRL):

*-------------------------------------------- 2015 ----------------- 2010 ------------ Growth
BRASIL --------------------------- 5.995.787.000.000 -- 3.885.847.000.000 --- 54,3%*


Code:


SÃO PAULO --------------- 1.265.318.661.000 -- 858.000.747.000 --- 47,5%
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 495.007.433.000 -- 309.290.106.000 --- 60,0%
CAMPINAS ------------------ 243.534.117.000 -- 156.404.644.000 --- 55,7%
BRASÍLIA ------------------ 232.540.144.000 -- 153.599.032.000 --- 51,4%
BELO HORIZONTE------------- 206.714.144.000 -- 154.536.296.000 --- 33,8%
PORTO ALEGRE -------------- 172.443.103.000 -- 113.704.265.000 --- 51,7%
CURITIBA ------------------ 157.977.974.000 -- 106.208.375.000 --- 48,7%
RECIFE -------------------- 114.239.856.000 --- 70.824.011.000 --- 61,3%
SALVADOR ------------------ 108.715.064.000 --- 73.299.968.000 --- 48,3%
FORTALEZA ------------------ 86.571.701.000 --- 53.067.475.000 --- 63,1%
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 83.747.545.000 --- 52.211.824.000 --- 60,4%
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 75.473.747.000 --- 53.938.456.000 --- 39,9%
VITÓRIA -------------------- 72.507.611.000 --- 57.316.274.000 --- 26,5%
MANAUS --------------------- 70.118.076.000 --- 51.733.955.000 --- 35,5%
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 65.634.187.000 --- 37.528.321.000 --- 74,9%
BELÉM ---------------------- 48.521.923.000 --- 29.028.872.000 --- 67,1%
JOINVILLE ------------------ 47.170.753.000 --- 31.611.845.000 --- 49,2%
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 43.739.059.000 --- 29.320.583.000 --- 49,2%
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 43.692.512.000 --- 45.768.671.000 --- -4,5%
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 41.555.482.000 --- 29.277.972.000 --- 41,9%
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 40.458.646.000 --- 23.242.133.000 --- 74,1%
LONDRINA ------------------- 38.905.731.000 --- 22.567.581.000 --- 72,4%
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 37.565.253.000 --- 23.830.720.000 --- 57,6%
NATAL ---------------------- 35.344.430.000 --- 22.145.760.000 --- 59,6%
MACAÉ ---------------------- 35.079.525.000 --- 29.443.083.000 --- 19,1%
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 34.248.535.000 --- 30.080.133.000 --- 13,9%
MACEIÓ --------------------- 32.115.414.000 --- 19.481.970.000 --- 64,8%
SÃO LUÍS ------------------- 30.663.676.000 --- 20.078.230.000 --- 52,7%
CUIABÁ --------------------- 29.113.831.000 --- 17.141.955.000 --- 69,8%
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 30.279.667.000 --- 19.197.256.000 --- 57,7%
JOÃO PESSOA ---------------- 29.183.022.000 --- 17.314.578.000 --- 68,5%
ARACAJU -------------------- 26.775.186.000 --- 18.040.322.000 --- 48,4%
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 26.754.261.000 --- 16.507.760.000 --- 62,1%
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 25.695.282.000 --- 16.711.377.000 --- 53,7%
MARINGÁ -------------------- 25.659.957.000 --- 13.725.384.000 --- 86,9%
TERESINA ------------------- 22.344.464.000 --- 13.772.816.000 --- 62,2%
CABO FRIO ------------------ 20.331.401.000 --- 15.559.871.000 --- 30,7%
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 20.208.919.000 ---- 9.865.202.000 -- 104,8%
BAURU ---------------------- 19.362.633.000 --- 12.973.261.000 --- 49,2%
PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE --------- 19.048.970.000 --- 11.721.267.000 --- 62,5%
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 17.748.246.000 --- 12.011.247.000 --- 47,8%
FEIRA DE SANTANA ----------- 17.662.771.000 --- 10.147.827.000 --- 74,0%
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 17.496.776.000 --- 10.306.752.000 --- 69,8%
FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 17.238.164.000 ---- 8.887.351.000 --- 94,0%
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 16.644.755.000 --- 10.351.853.000 --- 60,8%
PONTA GROSSA --------------- 16.280.599.000 ---- 9.041.463.000 --- 80,1%
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 15.889.865.000 --- 10.298.190.000 --- 54,3%
CASCAVEL ------------------- 15.619.409.000 ---- 8.168.801.000 --- 91,2%
IPATINGA ------------------- 15.186.777.000 --- 12.339.918.000 --- 23,1%
CHAPECÓ -------------------- 14.657.648.000 ---- 9.928.626.000 --- 47,6%
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 14.634.955.000 ---- 9.831.127.000 --- 48,9%
UBERABA -------------------- 14.253.466.000 ---- 8.497.853.000 --- 67,7%
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ------------- 13.957.734.000 ---- 9.297.069.000 --- 50,1%
PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 13.579.158.000 ---- 7.214.562.000 --- 88,2%
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO --------- 12.399.355.000 ---- 7.711.797.000 --- 60,8%
DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 12.251.300.000 ---- 7.487.741.000 --- 63,6%
MACAPÁ --------------------- 12.164.151.000 ---- 7.142.476.000 --- 70,3%
CARUARU -------------------- 12.014.182.000 ---- 6.870.721.000 --- 74,9%
CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 11.625.622.000 ---- 7.201.957.000 --- 61,4%
GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 11.496.523.000 ---- 7.118.172.000 --- 61,5%
RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 11.362.182.000 ---- 6.604.734.000 --- 72,0%
FRANCA --------------------- 10.569.246.000 ---- 6.611.711.000 --- 59,9%
SANTA MARIA ---------------- 10.431.979.000 ---- 6.171.472.000 --- 69,0%
IMPERATRIZ ----------------- 10.108.564.000 ---- 4.951.338.000 -- 104,2%
MONTES CLAROS -------------- 10.022.226.000 ---- 6.085.195.000 --- 64,7%
PALMAS ---------------------- 9.921.966.000 ---- 5.086.238.000 --- 95,1%
MARÍLIA --------------------- 9.676.282.000 ---- 6.307.273.000 --- 53,4%
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 9.581.474.000 ---- 5.874.476.000 --- 63,1%
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 8.315.457.000 ---- 4.809.917.000 --- 72,9%
BOA VISTA ------------------- 8.063.666.000 ---- 5.437.938.000 --- 48,3%
MARABÁ ---------------------- 7.758.631.000 ---- 3.697.962.000 -- 109,8%
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 7.601.219.000 ---- 5.672.594.000 --- 34,0%
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 7.421.715.000 ---- 4.295.579.000 --- 72,8%
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 6.871.588.000 ---- 4.334.976.000 --- 58,5%
SANTARÉM -------------------- 5.911.214.000 ---- 3.522.517.000 --- 67,8%
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 5.601.556.000 ---- 2.817.502.000 --- 98,8%
SOBRAL ---------------------- 5.406.249.000 ---- 3.355.185.000 --- 61,1%


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Updating the traditional US vs Brazil list with 2015 numbers. I'll bring other countries in later:

*GDP 2015*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
DENVER --------------------- 227,058
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571
[/b]

Some changes from 2014:

--- Brazil plunged with crisis and the collapse of Brazilian Real. From US$ 2.4 trillion to US$ 1.8 trillion. Its metro areas followed as well;

--- Bad year for the oil industry. Brazilian producer areas like Campos dos Goytacazes, fell from US$ 26 billion to US$ 13 billion;

--- São Paulo was close to Boston and Houston and now it's just above Atlanta;

--- In minor changes, San Diego overtook the much larger and fast growing Phoenix; Indianopolis ahead Pittsburgh;

--- Rio de Janeiro was above Portland, now ahead Indianopolis. It was relatively shielded from the worst aspects of crisis due the Olympics boost. 2016 and 2017, on the other hand, will not be good for the region;

--- As always, capital cities go very well through crisis (for instance, Washington in the 1930's and post 2008). Brasília is once more ahead Belo Horizonte;

--- Vitória and Manaus performed particularly bad;

--- As they broke the 2 million barrier, I brought Austin and Nashville to the list.*


----------



## isaidso

2 million in the metro is your threshold?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
For the international list, yes. Individually, however, I published all American above 1 million and all Brazilian with an urban core above 200,000.

Note that I used a broader definition for Brazilian metro areas, not based on municipalities, but on microrregions. I choose that to make more comparable with the US CSAs. For this reason, I'm also working with NUTS 2 for European.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Adding *Mexico*, *China*, *Hong Kong* and *Singapore*:

*GDP 2015*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
CHINA --------------------------- 11,063,050
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537
MEXICO --------------------------- 1,152,266
HONG KONG ------------------------ 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 296,835*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
SHANGHAI ------------------- 400,825
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
BEIJING -------------------- 368,772
ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 310,386
HONG KONG ------------------ 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------ 296,835
DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
TIANJIN -------------------- 265,529
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
DENVER --------------------- 227,058
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
MONTERREY ------------------- 87,326
CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571
[/b]

--- Hong Kong jumps ahead Singapore;

--- With the fall of Brazilian Real, Monterrey is now on the top in Latin America with US$ 17,000 per capita; Brasília (distorted by the federal government presence) is at US$ 17,000 as well, followed by Campinas US$ 15,300 and São Paulo R$ US$,700;

--- Shanghai and Beijing still below the developed barrier of US$ 20,000 (about US$ 16,000 and US$ 17,000 respectively).*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

European metro areas, all NUTS-2 based. Spain, France, Italy and Greece:

*GDP 2015*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
CHINA --------------------------- 11,063,050
FRANCE --------------------------- 2,434,787
ITALY ------------------------------ 1,825,820
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,193,556
MEXICO --------------------------- 1,152,266
HONG KONG ------------------------- 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 296,835
GREECE ------------------------------ 194,958*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
PARIS ---------------------- 733,107
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
SHANGHAI ------------------- 400,825
MILANO --------------------- 396,889
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
BEIJING -------------------- 368,772
ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 310,386
HONG KONG ------------------ 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------ 296,835
DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
TIANJIN -------------------- 265,529
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
DENVER --------------------- 227,058
MADRID --------------------- 225,517
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
ROMA ----------------------- 202,936
PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
NAPOLI --------------------- 111,716
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
ATHENS ---------------------- 93,742
MONTERREY ------------------- 87,326
CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
GENOA ----------------------- 52,959
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571[/b]

--- Euro fell a lot against USD in 2015, so metro areas in Europe dropped on the list;

--- Napoli with one of the lowest GDP per capita of western Europe (US$ 19,000), which is below the US$ 20,000 usually regarded as the developed/developing frontier;

--- Paris fell below Bay Area.*


----------



## M16

Barcelona? Valencia?


----------



## RicardoNolazcoC

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Adding *Mexico*, *China*, *Hong Kong* and *Singapore*


You're missing Guadalajara, Mexico in the chart.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

M16 said:


> Barcelona? Valencia?


NUTS-2 is too big for them.



RicardoNolazcoC said:


> You're missing Guadalajara, Mexico in the chart.


I used Nuevo León as proxy for Monterrey (and DF, México, Morelos for Mexico City). As 80% of its population is Monterrey metro area, there is no distortion. I couldn't do the same for Jalisco/Guadalajara.


----------



## Axelferis

the problem of this thread is the measure of an urban zone :?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Germany, Austria, Hungary, Czech Republic and Finland:

*GDP 2015*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
CHINA --------------------------- 11,063,050
GERMANY -------------------------- 3,377,310
FRANCE --------------------------- 2,434,787
ITALY ------------------------------ 1,825,820
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,193,556
MEXICO --------------------------- 1,152,266
AUSTRIA ---------------------------- 377,157
HONG KONG ------------------------- 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 296,835
FINLAND ----------------------------- 232,556
GREECE ------------------------------ 194,958
CZECH REPUBLIC ------------------- 186,830
HUNGARY --------------------------- 121,660*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
PARIS ---------------------- 733,107
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
RHEIN-RUHR ----------------- 639,003
BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
SHANGHAI ------------------- 400,825
MILANO --------------------- 396,889
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
BEIJING -------------------- 368,772
ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 310,386
HONG KONG ------------------ 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------ 296,835
DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
MÜNCHEN -------------------- 269,340
TIANJIN -------------------- 265,529
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
DENVER --------------------- 227,058
MADRID --------------------- 225,517
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
STUTTGART ------------------ 217,104
FRANKFURT ------------------ 211,309
BERLIN --------------------- 210,987
ROMA ----------------------- 202,936
PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
WIEN ----------------------- 155,494
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
NAPOLI --------------------- 111,716
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
ATHÍNA ---------------------- 93,742
HELSINKI -------------------- 89,953
MONTERREY ------------------- 87,326
CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
PRAHA ----------------------- 66,821
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
BUDAPEST -------------------- 57,062
GENOA ----------------------- 52,959
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
DRESDEN --------------------- 49,599
CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571[/b]

--- Frankfurt and Berlin switched places.*


----------



## Pavlemadrid

What do they consider as Milan, entire Italy?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Lombardia. The list is NUTS-2 based.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Great Britain, Netherlands, Belgium, Sweden and Denmark:

*GDP 2015*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
CHINA --------------------------- 11,063,050
GERMANY -------------------------- 3,377,310
BRITAIN --------------------------- 2,863,304
FRANCE --------------------------- 2,434,787
ITALY ------------------------------ 1,825,820
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,193,556
MEXICO --------------------------- 1,152,266
NETHERLANDS ---------------------- 758,381
SWEDEN ----------------------------- 495,694
BELGIUM ---------------------------- 455,219
AUSTRIA ---------------------------- 377,157
HONG KONG ------------------------- 309,406
DENMARK --------------------------- 301,308
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 296,835
FINLAND ----------------------------- 232,556
GREECE ------------------------------ 194,958
CZECH REPUBLIC ------------------- 186,830
HUNGARY --------------------------- 121,660*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
LONDON ------------------- 1,140,864
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
PARIS ---------------------- 733,107
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
RHEIN-RUHR ----------------- 639,003
BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
SHANGHAI ------------------- 400,825
AMSTERDAM-ROTTERDAM -------- 397,547
MILANO --------------------- 396,889
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
BEIJING -------------------- 368,772
ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 310,386
HONG KONG ------------------ 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------ 296,835
BRUXELLES-ANTWERPEN -------- 292,066
DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
MÜNCHEN -------------------- 269,340
TIANJIN -------------------- 265,529
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
MANCHESTER-LIVERPOOL ------- 250,531
DENVER --------------------- 227,058
MADRID --------------------- 225,517
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
STUTTGART ------------------ 217,104
FRANKFURT ------------------ 211,309
BERLIN --------------------- 210,987
BIRMINGHAM ----------------- 205,983
ROMA ----------------------- 202,936
PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
STOCKHOLM ------------------ 158,143
WIEN ----------------------- 155,494
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
KØBENHAVN ------------------ 151,878
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
LEEDS-SHEFFIELD ------------ 126,018
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
NAPOLI --------------------- 111,716
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
ATHÍNA ---------------------- 93,742
HELSINKI -------------------- 89,953
GLASGOW --------------------- 87,788
MONTERREY ------------------- 87,326
CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
PRAHA ----------------------- 66,821
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
BUDAPEST -------------------- 57,062
GENOA ----------------------- 52,959
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
DRESDEN --------------------- 49,599
CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571[/b]

*


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Bringing Japan in (US$ 1.00 = ¥ 125.91): 



ukiyo said:


> I finally got around to calculating all of the data which was released 3 months ago.. so first, the + indicates population growth from 2010, and the - indicates population decline. Unfortunately the urban area list population is still from 2010, hence I made them smaller font.
> 
> *2015 Japanese metropolitan Areas*
> 2015 Japanese MMA + 2010 Urban area list
> 
> Name / Population / ¥GDP / ¥GDP per capita
> 
> 1. *Greater Tokyo*: (+)37,273,866 ; ¥182.325 trillion ; ¥4,891,496
> 
> 2. *Keihanshin (Greater Osaka)*: (-)19,302,746 ; ¥78.130 trillion ; ¥4,047,617
> 
> 3. *Chūkyō (Greater Nagoya)*: (+)9,363,221 ; ¥41.376 trillion ; ¥4,418,964
> 
> 4. *Fukuoka-Kitakyūshū* : (+)5,538,142 ; ¥21.595 trillion ; ¥3,899,274
> 
> 5. *Shizuoka-Hamamatsu*: (+)2,842,151 ; ¥12.713 trillion ; ¥4,472,924
> 
> 6. *Sapporo*: (+)2,636,254 ; ¥10.095 trillion ; ¥3,829,240
> 
> 7. *Sendai*: (+)2,256,964 ; ¥8.886 trillion ; ¥3,937,336
> 
> 8. *Hiroshima*: (-)2,096,745 ; ¥8.834 trillion ; ¥4,213,097
> 
> 9. *Utsunomiya*: (-)1,655,673 ; ¥7.345 trillion ; ¥4,436,217
> 
> 10. *Okayama*: (-)1,639,414 ; ¥6.789 trillion ; ¥4,141,334
> 
> 11. *Kumamato*: (+)1,492,975 ; ¥5.098 trillion ; ¥3,414,446
> 
> *12. *Maebashi*: (?)1,453,528 ; (~)¥6.202 trillion ; (~)¥4,267,315
> 
> 13. *Niigata*: (-)1,395,612 ; ¥5.799 trillion ; ¥4,154,898
> 
> 14. *Kagoshima*: (-)1,126,639 ; ¥4.149 trillion ; ¥3,682,193
> 
> *15 *Naha*: (?)830,525 ; (~)¥2.416 trillion ; (~)¥2,908,086
> 
> *16 *Takamatsu*: (?)830,040 ; (~)¥3.490 trillion ; (~)¥4,205,281
> 
> *17 *Nagasaki*: (?)803,828 ; (~)¥2.846 trillion ; (~)¥3,540,824
> 
> *18 *Oita*: (?)743,323 ; (~)¥3.011 trillion; (~)¥4,051,167
> 
> *19 *Kanazawa*: (?)729,370 ; (~)¥3.066 trillion; (~)¥4,203,125
> 
> 20. *Matsuyama*: (-)706,883 ; ¥2.754 trillion ; ¥3,895,296
> 
> 
> *Japan* total: (-)127,094,745
> 
> This is basically my own list and is nothing official, although all from official sources. The 6 cities with * are "urban employment areas" as defined by University of Tokyo, with a core city of at least 50,000 people and with its outlying areas being included if 10% or more commute into the core area. The other cities are "Major Metropolitan Areas" as defined by the japanese government with a core city of a population of at least 500,000 and with at least 1.5% of its outlying areas commuting into the core city. As a result the two can not really be in the same list, but as the cut off for MMA is 500,000 core city it leaves out a few decently sized metro areas, with my list here those metro areas are now included.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.e-stat.go.jp/stat-searc...le=0&tclass1=000001110216&second=1&second2=1& 大都市圏主要統計表
> http://note.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/detail/n328477
> http://www.stat.go.jp/data/kokusei/2010/users-g/word7.htm#a05
> http://www.esri.cao.go.jp/jp/sna/data/data_list/kenmin/files/contents/pdf/gaiyou.pdf


Co


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Adding Japan:

*GDP 2015*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
CHINA --------------------------- 11,063,050
JAPAN ---------------------------- 4,379,868
GERMANY -------------------------- 3,377,310
BRITAIN --------------------------- 2,863,304
FRANCE --------------------------- 2,434,787
ITALY ------------------------------ 1,825,820
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537
SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,193,556
MEXICO --------------------------- 1,152,266
NETHERLANDS ---------------------- 758,381
SWEDEN ----------------------------- 495,694
BELGIUM ---------------------------- 455,219
AUSTRIA ---------------------------- 377,157
HONG KONG ------------------------- 309,406
DENMARK --------------------------- 301,308
SINGAPORE ------------------------- 296,835
FINLAND ----------------------------- 232,556
GREECE ------------------------------ 194,958
CZECH REPUBLIC ------------------- 186,830
HUNGARY --------------------------- 121,660*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
TOKYO -------------------- 1,448,058
LONDON ------------------- 1,140,864
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
PARIS ---------------------- 733,107
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
RHEIN-RUHR ----------------- 639,003
OSAKA ---------------------- 620,572
BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
SHANGHAI ------------------- 400,825
AMSTERDAM-ROTTERDAM -------- 397,547
MILANO --------------------- 396,889
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
BEIJING -------------------- 368,772
ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
NAGOYA --------------------- 328,642
MEXICO CITY ---------------- 310,386
HONG KONG ------------------ 309,406
SINGAPORE ------------------ 296,835
BRUXELLES-ANTWERPEN -------- 292,066
DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
MÜNCHEN -------------------- 269,340
TIANJIN -------------------- 265,529
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
MANCHESTER-LIVERPOOL ------- 250,531
DENVER --------------------- 227,058
MADRID --------------------- 225,517
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
STUTTGART ------------------ 217,104
FRANKFURT ------------------ 211,309
BERLIN --------------------- 210,987
BIRMINGHAM ----------------- 205,983
ROMA ----------------------- 202,936
PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
FUKUOKA -------------------- 171,525
STOCKHOLM ------------------ 158,143
WIEN ----------------------- 155,494
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
KØBENHAVN ------------------ 151,878
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
LEEDS-SHEFFIELD ------------ 126,018
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
NAPOLI --------------------- 111,716
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
SHIZUOKA ------------------- 100,977
ATHÍNA ---------------------- 93,742
HELSINKI -------------------- 89,953
GLASGOW --------------------- 87,788
MONTERREY ------------------- 87,326
SAPPORO --------------------- 80,183
CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
SENDAI ---------------------- 70,580
HIROSHIMA ------------------- 70,167
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
PRAHA ----------------------- 66,821
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
BUDAPEST -------------------- 57,062
GENOA ----------------------- 52,959
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
DRESDEN --------------------- 49,599
CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571[/b]

*


----------



## pesto

Interesting lists even though always hard to measure, especially the booming drug community.

Just as a side, I was working on some business analysis and found that the US Dept. of Agriculture projects that by 2030, China, the US, Japan and India will be one-half the world's GDP. 

That is, 4 countries will produce as much goods and services as the other 240 or so countries.


----------



## Jonesy55

And not far off 50% of the world population either so not that surprising, they are big countries. .


----------



## General_FrKr

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Adding Japan:
> 
> *GDP 2015*
> 
> *UNITED STATES ---------------- 17,830,307
> CHINA --------------------------- 11,063,050
> JAPAN ---------------------------- 4,379,868
> GERMANY -------------------------- 3,377,310
> BRITAIN --------------------------- 2,863,304
> FRANCE --------------------------- 2,434,787
> ITALY ------------------------------ 1,825,820
> BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,800,537
> SPAIN ------------------------------ 1,193,556
> MEXICO --------------------------- 1,152,266
> NETHERLANDS ---------------------- 758,381
> SWEDEN ----------------------------- 495,694
> BELGIUM ---------------------------- 455,219
> AUSTRIA ---------------------------- 377,157
> HONG KONG ------------------------- 309,406
> DENMARK --------------------------- 301,308
> SINGAPORE ------------------------- 296,835
> FINLAND ----------------------------- 232,556
> GREECE ------------------------------ 194,958
> CZECH REPUBLIC ------------------- 186,830
> HUNGARY --------------------------- 121,660*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> NEW YORK ----------------- 1,828,524
> TOKYO -------------------- 1,448,058
> LONDON ------------------- 1,140,864
> LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,119,674
> SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 758,501
> PARIS ---------------------- 733,107
> WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 698,378
> CHICAGO -------------------- 648,435
> RHEIN-RUHR ----------------- 639,003
> OSAKA ---------------------- 620,572
> BOSTON --------------------- 550,840
> HOUSTON -------------------- 503,311
> DALLAS --------------------- 489,633
> PHILADELPHIA --------------- 459,496
> SHANGHAI ------------------- 400,825
> AMSTERDAM-ROTTERDAM -------- 397,547
> MILANO --------------------- 396,889
> SÃO PAULO ------------------ 379,975
> BEIJING -------------------- 368,772
> ATLANTA -------------------- 355,914
> SEATTLE -------------------- 340,064
> MIAMI ---------------------- 335,305
> NAGOYA --------------------- 328,642
> MEXICO CITY ---------------- 310,386
> HONG KONG ------------------ 309,406
> SINGAPORE ------------------ 296,835
> BRUXELLES-ANTWERPEN -------- 292,066
> DETROIT -------------------- 285,308
> MÜNCHEN -------------------- 269,340
> TIANJIN -------------------- 265,529
> MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 258,178
> MANCHESTER-LIVERPOOL ------- 250,531
> DENVER --------------------- 227,058
> MADRID --------------------- 225,517
> SAN DIEGO ------------------ 220,573
> PHOENIX -------------------- 219,968
> STUTTGART ------------------ 217,104
> FRANKFURT ------------------ 211,309
> BERLIN --------------------- 210,987
> BIRMINGHAM ----------------- 205,983
> ROMA ----------------------- 202,936
> PORTLAND ------------------- 184,627
> CLEVELAND ------------------ 180,287
> FUKUOKA -------------------- 171,525
> STOCKHOLM ------------------ 158,143
> WIEN ----------------------- 155,494
> ST. LOUIS ------------------ 155,077
> CHARLOTTE ------------------ 152,447
> KØBENHAVN ------------------ 151,878
> RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 148,651
> INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 143,886
> PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,832
> ORLANDO -------------------- 138,766
> KANSAS CITY ---------------- 135,401
> TAMPA ---------------------- 133,838
> CINCINNATI ----------------- 127,057
> LEEDS-SHEFFIELD ------------ 126,018
> SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 124,675
> SACRAMENTO ----------------- 124,587
> COLUMBUS ------------------- 124,381
> RALEIGH -------------------- 120,215
> AUSTIN --------------------- 119,949
> NASHVILLE ------------------ 113,680
> NAPOLI --------------------- 111,716
> MILWAUKEE ------------------ 110,029
> SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 108,879
> LAS VEGAS ------------------ 107,189
> SHIZUOKA ------------------- 100,977
> ATHÍNA ---------------------- 93,742
> HELSINKI -------------------- 89,953
> GLASGOW --------------------- 87,788
> MONTERREY ------------------- 87,326
> SAPPORO --------------------- 80,183
> CAMPINAS -------------------- 73,133
> SENDAI ---------------------- 70,580
> HIROSHIMA ------------------- 70,167
> BRASÍLIA -------------------- 69,832
> PRAHA ----------------------- 66,821
> BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 62,076
> BUDAPEST -------------------- 57,062
> GENOA ----------------------- 52,959
> PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 51,785
> DRESDEN --------------------- 49,599
> CURITIBA -------------------- 47,441
> RECIFE ---------------------- 34,306
> SALVADOR -------------------- 32,647
> FORTALEZA ------------------- 25,998
> GOIÂNIA --------------------- 25,149
> VITÓRIA --------------------- 21,774
> MANAUS ---------------------- 21,056
> BELÉM ----------------------- 14,571[/b]
> 
> *


*

The EU is missing !

Rhein-Ruhr is not a city !*


----------



## Minato ku

General_FrKr said:


> Rhein-Ruhr is not a city !


Yeah, but his pet hobby is to calculate GDP for mega regions that have little resemblance with a cities, or even metro areas. For example "London" in his list refers to a huge region extending from the Strait of Dover to Birmingham, and from Norfolk to the Isle of Wight, which is how he finds more than 1,000 billion dollars for the GDP of "London". :laugh:

Anyway, regarding the European metro areas I've calculated the GDP per capita of the richest European metro areas from the latest figures published last month by Eurostat. These figures refer to metro areas strictly speaking, and not super enlarged mega regions. For Oslo and Zurich, we only have figures from 2015. For Dublin, as I've explained in the European forum, the figure is largely inflated due to tax evasion schemes by the Gafas (who falsely report their EU-wide activity in Dublin to pay less taxes).

GDP per capita in 2016 (unless otherwise stated), in US dollars at market exchange rates:
1- Canton of *Zurich*: 95,651 CHF in 2015 ($99,389 at 2015 exchange rates; *$101,782* at today's exchange rate) 
2- *Dublin* metro area: €75,856 ($83,943 at 2016 exchange rates; *$93,571* at today's exchange rate) 
3- *Oslo* metro area: 627,160 kr in 2015 ($77,771 at 2015 exchange rates; *$80,259* at today's exchange rate) 
4- *Munich* metro area: €63,325 ($70,076 at 2016 exchange rates; *$78,137* at today's exchange rate) 
5- *Stockholm* County: 622,025 kr ($72,650 at 2016 exchange rates; *$75,397* at today's exchange rate)
6- *Copenhagen* metro area: 442,094 kr. ($59,380 at 2016 exchange rates; *$73,258* at today's exchange rate)
7- *Paris* Region : €55,951 ($61,915 at 2016 exchange rates; *$69,010* at today's exchange rate) 
8- *Stuttgart* metro area: €53,299 ($58,981 at 2016 exchange rates; *$65,766* at today's exchange rate)
9- *Helsinki* metro area: €52,873 ($58,510 at 2016 exchange rates; *$65,166* at today's exchange rate)
10- *Brussels* metro area: €50,882 ($56,306 at 2016 exchange rates; *$62,846* at today's exchange rate) 
11- *Rhine-Main* metro area (Frankfurt, Wiesbaden, Mainz): €50,245 ($55,602 at 2016 exchange rates; *$61,967* at today's exchange rate) 
12- *London* LUZ: £44,431 ($60,226 at 2016 exchange rates; *$61,582* at today's exchange rate)
13- *Hamburg* metro area: €46,558 ($51,521 at 2016 exchange rates; *$57,431* at today's exchange rate)
14- *Randstad* metro area (Amsterdam, The Hague, Rotterdam, Utrecht): €45,985 ($50,888 at 2016 exchange rates; *$56,812* at today's exchange rate)
15- *Vienna* metro area: €44,484 ($49,226 at 2016 exchange rates; *$54,941* at today's exchange rate)


----------



## pesto

Jonesy55 said:


> And not far off 50% of the world population either so not that surprising, they are big countries. .


About 40 percent; two rich, two poor. 

But the main point is that half the world's output will be controlled by 4 political administrations. Makes for kind of scary economic and political clout if they choose to use it.


----------



## isaidso

pesto said:


> But the main point is that half the world's output will be controlled by 4 political administrations. Makes for kind of scary economic and political clout if they choose to use it.


Which is why trade blocks like TPP and ASEAN are so important. They act as a level of protection from the whims of the giants. Smaller countries are stronger working together.


----------



## P3tru

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Released yesterday.
> 
> For context, *population* and *definition*:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ----------------------------- 2015 ------- 2014
> SÃO PAULO --------------- [B]25.812.507 --- 25.607.982 [/B]---- 0,80%
> RIO DE JANEIRO ---------- 12.932.417 --- 12.878.700 ---- 0,42%
> BELO HORIZONTE------------ 6.329.786 ---- 6.281.332 ---- 0,77%
> RECIFE ------------------- 5.297.476 ---- 5.262.617 ---- 0,66%
> CAMPINAS ----------------- 4.796.602 ---- 4.744.545 ---- 1,10%
> PORTO ALEGRE ------------- 4.514.800 ---- 4.494.494 ---- 0,45%
> FORTALEZA ---------------- 4.210.586 ---- 4.174.125 ---- 0,87%
> BRASÍLIA ----------------- 4.100.077 ---- 4.017.207 ---- 2,06%
> SALVADOR ----------------- 4.057.029 ---- 4.023.268 ---- 0,84%
> CURITIBA ----------------- 3.794.174 ---- 3.755.717 ---- 1,02%
> GOIÂNIA ------------------ 2.949.252 ---- 2.905.950 ---- 1,49%
> BELÉM -------------------- 2.586.587 ---- 2.561.917 ---- 0,96%
> MANAUS ------------------- 2.327.732 ---- 2.285.623 ---- 1,84%
> VITÓRIA ------------------ 2.236.934 ---- 2.208.629 ---- 1,28%
> MACEIÓ ------------------- 1.937.455 ---- 1.923.345 ---- 0,73%
> NATAL -------------------- 1.937.319 ---- 1.914.361 ---- 1,20%
> SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS ------ 1.683.692 ---- 1.667.964 ---- 0,94%
> SÃO LUÍS ----------------- 1.568.479 ---- 1.552.232 ---- 1,05%
> JOÃO PESSOA -------------- 1.501.829 ---- 1.485.070 ---- 1,13%
> TERESINA ----------------- 1.468.589 ---- 1.461.520 ---- 0,48%
> BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ---------- 1.424.834 ---- 1.394.152 ---- 2,20%
> ARACAJU ------------------ 1.265.704 ---- 1.249.336 ---- 1,31%
> LONDRINA ----------------- 1.253.735 ---- 1.243.107 ---- 0,85%
> RIBEIRÃO PRETO ----------- 1.250.584 ---- 1.235.853 ---- 1,19%
> FLORIANÓPOLIS ------------ 1.110.920 ---- 1.091.157 ---- 1,81%
> FEIRA DE SANTANA --------- 1.082.958 ---- 1.075.697 ---- 0,68%
> JOINVILLE ---------------- 1.077.088 ---- 1.058.982 ---- 1,71%
> ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ----------- 1.052.837 ---- 1.057.086 --- -0,40%
> PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO --------- 991.622 ------ 980.659 ---- 1,12%
> CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 969.444 ------ 961.388 ---- 0,84%
> CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 954.197 ------ 941.361 ---- 1,36%
> CUIABÁ --------------------- 928.880 ------ 920.837 ---- 0,87%
> CARUARU -------------------- 915.023 ------ 906.609 ---- 0,93%
> UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 891.313 ------ 882.384 ---- 1,01%
> VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 879.181 ------ 875.542 ---- 0,42%
> ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 876.051 ------ 868.286 ---- 0,89%
> SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 827.593 ------ 819.766 ---- 0,95%
> MARINGÁ -------------------- 826.473 ------ 817.718 ---- 1,07%
> CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 812.832 ------ 808.875 ---- 0,49%
> PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE --------- 776.488 ------ 774.469 ---- 0,26%
> JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 776.228 ------ 771.143 ---- 0,66%
> VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA ------- 668.034 ------ 666.427 ---- 0,24%
> MONTES CLAROS -------------- 644.907 ------ 640.028 ---- 0,76%
> PORTO VELHO ---------------- 637.530 ------ 625.834 ---- 1,87%
> MACAPÁ --------------------- 624.241 ------ 611.615 ---- 2,06%
> JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ---------- 621.085 ------ 617.069 ---- 0,65%
> CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 610.105 ------ 606.552 ---- 0,59%
> PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 604.601 ------ 601.915 ---- 0,45%
> BAURU ---------------------- 600.419 ------ 596.251 ---- 0,70%
> CABO FRIO ------------------ 596.660 ------ 586.326 ---- 1,76%
> CRICIÚMA ------------------- 593.097 ------ 586.443 ---- 1,13%
> IMPERATRIZ ----------------- 586.584 ------ 583.526 ---- 0,52%
> IPATINGA ------------------- 563.624 ------ 559.505 ---- 0,74%
> ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 553.074 ------ 548.589 ---- 0,82%
> DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 533.720 ------ 526.918 ---- 1,29%
> SANTARÉM ------------------- 507.271 ------ 503.673 ---- 0,71%
> PELOTAS -------------------- 503.847 ------ 502.736 ---- 0,22%
> MACAÉ ---------------------- 488.087 ------ 476.525 ---- 2,43%
> PONTA GROSSA --------------- 464.018 ------ 459.835 ---- 0,91%
> CASCAVEL ------------------- 463.188 ------ 459.734 ---- 0,75%
> RIO BRANCO ----------------- 460.354 ------ 452.251 ---- 1,79%
> CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 446.320 ------ 442.940 ---- 0,76%
> SANTA MARIA ---------------- 445.373 ------ 444.278 ---- 0,25%
> ARAPIRACA ------------------ 440.103 ------ 437.452 ---- 0,61%
> GOVERNADOR VALADARES ------- 435.981 ------ 434.348 ---- 0,38%
> CHAPECÓ -------------------- 434.575 ------ 430.084 ---- 1,04%
> SOBRAL --------------------- 430.100 ------ 426.575 ---- 0,83%
> GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 427.268 ------ 424.770 ---- 0,59%
> FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 426.541 ------ 425.301 ---- 0,29%
> FRANCA --------------------- 414.741 ------ 411.607 ---- 0,76%
> UBERABA -------------------- 378.103 ------ 373.951 ---- 1,11%
> PALMAS --------------------- 375.255 ------ 366.873 ---- 2,28%
> MOSSORÓ -------------------- 368.479 ------ 363.615 ---- 1,34%
> BOA VISTA ------------------ 359.804 ------ 353.589 ---- 1,76%
> MARÍLIA -------------------- 349.874 ------ 348.022 ---- 0,53%
> PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 348.452 ------ 346.534 ---- 0,55%
> MARABÁ --------------------- 314.713 ------ 309.469 ---- 1,69%
> RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 298.273 ------ 294.225 ---- 1,38%
> 
> [/code]


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

E a megalomania paulistana não tem limites. Queria saber de onde alguém tira um dado desses. Do Almanaque Disney? :nuts:


----------



## Zaz965

unfortunately, paulistanos are too proud and like to spam some threads


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
First, this thread is mine, therefore I'm not spamming it. That's you and your troll friend above. Second, I'm not paulistano. And third, if you have nothing to contribute to this forum, please stop polluting it with your nonsense.


----------



## PD

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Adding Japan:


You've done a lot of hard work on this.

I would love for you to add Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Brisbane, Adelaide metro areas next!


----------



## 009

I don't know where you get your nonsense lists from but Tokyo has the largest GDP and Paris is much closer to London


----------



## pesto

009 said:


> I don't know where you get your nonsense lists from but Tokyo has the largest GDP and Paris is much closer to London


That was certainly true 10-15 years ago. But the rate of growth of NY and London has been exceptional and LA has been strong as well.

But I will agree that these things can be measured differently as to metro area, exchange rate and assumptions made by those collecting the data. Better to view them as interesting comparisons rather than a "big d#ck contest" and getting all riled-up.


----------



## 009




----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Opening 2016, with the US:

*GDP 2016 and 2010*

*-------------------------------------- 2016 -------- 2010*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 18,511,499 -- 14,859,772 -- 24.6%*



Code:


[B]NEW YORK ----------------- 1,889,964 --- 1,532,136 -- 23.4%[/B]
--- New York ------------- 1,657,457 --- 1,338,451 -- 23.8%
--- Bridgeport ------------- 102,401 ------ 85,354 -- 20.0%
--- New Haven --------------- 44,120 ------ 39,531 -- 11.6%
--- Allentown --------------- 42,700 ------ 32,707 -- 30.5%
--- Trenton ----------------- 31,203 ------ 25,126 -- 24.2%
--- Kingston ----------------- 6,088 ------- 5,329 -- 14.2%
--- East Stroudsburg --------- 5,995 ------- 5,638 --- 6.3%

[B]LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,199,253 ----- 919,707 -- 30.4%[/B]
--- Los Angeles ---------- 1,001,677 ----- 763,976 -- 31.1%
--- San Bernardino --------- 149,059 ----- 114,209 -- 30.5%
--- Oxnard ------------------ 48,517 ------ 41,522 -- 16.8%

[b]SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 820,933 ----- 567,015 -- 44.8%[/b]
--- San Francisco ---------- 470,529 ----- 330,154 -- 42.5%
--- San Jose --------------- 252,487 ----- 161,334 -- 56.5%
--- Santa Rosa -------------- 27,311 ------ 20,456 -- 33.5%
--- Stockton ---------------- 26,190 ------ 21,216 -- 23.4%
--- Vallejo ----------------- 20,295 ------ 15,498 -- 31.0%
--- Santa Cruz -------------- 13,581 ------ 10,925 -- 24.3%
--- Napa -------------------- 10,540 ------- 7,432 -- 41.8%

[b]WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 724,304 ----- 606,593 -- 19.4%[/b]
--- Washington ------------- 509,224 ----- 431,293 -- 18.1%
--- Baltimore -------------- 187,395 ----- 152,626 -- 22.8%
--- Hagerstown --------------- 9,723 ------- 7,791 -- 24.8%
--- Lexington Park ----------- 6,356 ------- 5,381 -- 18.1%
--- Winchester --------------- 6,296 ------- 5,114 -- 23.1%
--- Chambersburg ------------- 5,310 ------- 4,388 -- 21.0%

[b]CHICAGO -------------------- 659,159 ----- 535,992 -- 23.0%[/b]
--- Chicago ---------------- 651,222 ----- 529,004 -- 23.1%
--- Kankakee ----------------- 4,103 ------- 3,372 -- 21.7%
--- Michigan City ------------ 3,834 ------- 3,616 --- 6.0%

[B]BOSTON --------------------- 583,212 ----- 460,730 -- 26.6%[/B]
--- Boston ----------------- 422,660 ----- 328,480 -- 28.7%
--- Providence -------------- 80,164 ------ 67,707 -- 18.4%
--- Worcester --------------- 42,286 ------ 34,155 -- 23.8%
--- Manchester -------------- 26,826 ------ 21,133 -- 26.9%
--- Barnstable Town --------- 11,276 ------- 9,255 -- 21.8%

[B]DALLAS --------------------- 515,898 ----- 371,993 -- 38.7%[/B]
--- Dallas ----------------- 511,606 ----- 368,481 -- 38.8%
--- Sherman ------------------ 4,292 ------- 3,512 -- 22.2%

[B]PHILADELPHIA --------------- 481,885 ----- 391,852 -- 23.0%[/B]
--- Philadelphia ----------- 431,038 ----- 348,583 -- 23.7%
--- Reading ----------------- 19,924 ------ 15,199 -- 31.1%
--- Atlantic City ----------- 12,751 ------ 12,607 --- 1.1%
--- Dover -------------------- 7,216 ------- 5,932 -- 21.6%
--- Vineland ----------------- 5,751 ------- 5,281 --- 8.9%
--- Ocean City --------------- 5,205 ------- 4,250 -- 22.5%

[B]HOUSTON -------------------- 478,618 ----- 392,520 -- 21.9%[/B]

[B]ATLANTA -------------------- 381,393 ----- 285,611 -- 33.5%[/B]
--- Atlanta ---------------- 363,768 ----- 272,318 -- 33.6%
--- Gainesville -------------- 8,923 ------- 6,427 -- 38.8%
--- Athens ------------------- 8,702 ------- 6,866 -- 26.7%

[B]SEATTLE -------------------- 358,447 ----- 267,174 -- 34.2%[/B]
--- Seattle ---------------- 330,409 ----- 242,488 -- 36.3%
--- Olympia ----------------- 11,486 ------- 9,575 -- 20.0%
--- Bremerton --------------- 10,663 ------- 9,533 -- 12.0%
--- Mount Vernon ------------- 5,889 ------- 5,578 --- 5.6%

[B]MIAMI ---------------------- 347,435 ----- 265,771 -- 30.7%[/B]
--- Miami ------------------ 328,482 ----- 250,429 -- 31.2%
--- Port St. Lucie ---------- 13,383 ------ 11,234 -- 19.1%
--- Sebastian ---------------- 5,570 ------- 4,108 -- 35.6%

[B]DETROIT -------------------- 293,211 ----- 231,884 -- 26.4%[/B]
--- Detroit ---------------- 252,691 ----- 196,967 -- 28.3%
--- Ann Arbor --------------- 22,010 ------ 19,398 -- 13.5%
--- Flint ------------------- 13,838 ------ 11,568 -- 19.6%
--- Monroe ------------------- 4,672 ------- 3,951 -- 18.2%

[B]MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 256,638 ----- 205,595 -- 24.8%[/B]
--- Minneapolis ------------ 246,689 ----- 197,981 -- 24.6%
--- St. Cloud ---------------- 9,949 ------- 7,614 -- 30.7%

[B]DENVER --------------------- 233,146 ----- 181,371 -- 28.5%[/B]
--- Denver ----------------- 197,969 ----- 154,621 -- 28.0%
--- Boulder ----------------- 23,946 ------ 19,064 -- 25.6%
--- Greeley ----------------- 11,231 ------- 7,686 -- 46.1%

[B]PHOENIX -------------------- 230,070 ----- 180,086 -- 27.8%[/B]

[B]SAN DIEGO ------------------ 215,343 ----- 175,026 -- 23.0%[/B]

[B]PORTLAND ------------------- 193,224 ----- 166,225 -- 16.2%[/B]
--- Portland --------------- 164,466 ----- 141,493 -- 16.2%
--- Salem ------------------- 16,076 ------ 12,442 -- 29.2%
--- Corvallis ---------------- 4,559 ------- 5,509 - -17.2%
--- Longview ----------------- 4,096 ------- 3,541 -- 15.7%
--- Albany ------------------- 4,027 ------- 3,240 -- 24.3%

[B]CLEVELAND ------------------ 183,083 ----- 147,758 -- 23.9%[/B]
--- Cleveland -------------- 129,440 ----- 105,545 -- 22.6%
--- Akron ------------------- 37,300 ------ 29,218 -- 27.7%
--- Canton ------------------ 16,343 ------ 12,995 -- 25.8%

[B]CHARLOTTE ------------------ 163,637 ----- 117,071 -- 39.8%[/B]

[B]ST. LOUIS ------------------ 159,888 ----- 135,770 -- 17.8%[/B]

[B]ORLANDO -------------------- 146,498 ----- 114,958 -- 27.4%[/B]
--- Orlando ---------------- 126,797 ------ 99,474 -- 27.5%
--- Deltona ----------------- 17,111 ------ 13,616 -- 25.7%
--- The Villages ------------- 2,590 ------- 1,868 -- 38.7%

[B]INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 144,889 ----- 118,178 -- 22.6%[/B]
--- Indianapolis ----------- 135,444 ----- 110,580 -- 22.5%
--- Columbus ----------------- 5,680 ------- 4,295 -- 32.2%
--- Muncie ------------------- 3,765 ------- 3,303 -- 14.0%

[B]TAMPA ---------------------- 142,633 ----- 111,134 -- 28.3%[/B]

[B]PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,210 ----- 118,609 -- 19.9%[/B]
--- Pittsburgh ------------- 138,187 ----- 113,940 -- 21.3%
--- Weirton ------------------ 4,023 ------- 3,669 --- 9.6%

[B]KANSAS CITY ---------------- 139,009 ----- 111,959 -- 24.2%[/B]
--- Kansas City ------------ 129,163 ----- 103,464 -- 24.8%
--- St. Joseph --------------- 5,433 ------- 4,764 -- 14.0%
--- Lawrence ----------------- 4,413 ------- 3,731 -- 18.3%

[B]AUSTIN --------------------- 135,010 ------ 88,718 -- 52.2%[/B]

[B]SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 133,050 ------ 98,714 -- 34.8%[/B]
--- Salt Lake City ---------- 84,826 ------ 63,173 -- 34.3%
--- Ogden ------------------- 24,973 ------ 20,407 -- 22.4%
--- Provo ------------------- 23,251 ------ 15,134 -- 53.6%

[B]CINCINNATI ----------------- 132,010 ----- 107,067 -- 23.3%[/B]

[B]COLUMBUS ------------------- 130,758 ------ 95,188 -- 37.4%[/B]

[B]SACRAMENTO ----------------- 127,956 ------ 99,117 -- 29.1%[/B]
--- Sacramento ------------- 122,218 ------ 94,312 -- 29.6%
--- Yuba City ---------------- 5,738 ------- 4,805 -- 19.4%

[B]NASHVILLE ------------------ 124,243 ------ 82,636 -- 50.3%[/B]

[B]RALEIGH -------------------- 123,751 ------ 97,733 -- 26.6%[/B]
--- Raleigh ----------------- 79,843 ------ 57,540 -- 38.8%
--- Durham------------------- 43,908 ------ 40,193 --- 9.2%

[B]SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 116,538 ------ 82,757 -- 40.8%[/B]

[B]LAS VEGAS ------------------ 115,329 ------ 87,154 -- 32.3%[/B]
--- Las Vegas -------------- 111,091 ------ 83,410 -- 33.2%
--- Lake Havasu City---------- 4,238 ------- 3,744 -- 13.2%

[B]MILWAUKEE ------------------ 108,818 ------ 94,834 -- 14.7%[/B]
--- Milwaukee -------------- 100,869 ------ 87,454 -- 15.3%
--- Racine-------------------- 7,949 ------- 7,380 --- 7.7%

[B]HARTFORD ------------------- 105,858 ------ 96,132 -- 10.1%[/B]
--- Hartford ---------------- 90,004 ------ 81,506 -- 10.4%
--- New London -------------- 15,854 ------ 14,626 --- 8.4%

[B]NORFOLK --------------------- 92,827 ------ 82,107 -- 13.1%[/B]

[B]LOUISVILLE ------------------ 81,179 ------ 61,469 -- 32.1%[/B]
--- Louisville -------------- 74,968 ------ 55,849 -- 34.2%
--- Elizabeth Town ----------- 6,211 ------- 5,620 -- 10.5%

[B]NEW ORLEANS ----------------- 80,915 ------ 79,619 --- 1.6%[/B]
--- New Orleans ------------- 77,163 ------ 75,811 --- 1.8%
--- Hammond ------------------ 3,752 ------- 3,808 -- -1.5%

[B]RICHMOND -------------------- 80,702 ------ 62,643 -- 28.8%[/B]

[B]GREENSBORO ------------------ 74,021 ------ 63,441 -- 16.7%[/B]
--- Greensboro -------------- 39,944 ------ 34,113 -- 17.1%
--- Winston-Salem ----------- 28,747 ------ 24,937 -- 15.3%
--- Burlington --------------- 5,330 ------- 4,391 -- 21.4%

[B]JACKSONVILLE ---------------- 71,471 ------ 56,380 -- 26.8%[/B]

[B]MEMPHIS --------------------- 71,450 ------ 62,897 -- 13.6%[/B]

[B]OKLAHOMA CITY --------------- 70,235 ------ 57,724 -- 21.7%[/B]

[B]GRAND RAPIDS ---------------- 64,152 ------ 46,069 -- 39.3%[/B]
--- Grand Rapids ------------ 58,465 ------ 41,318 -- 41.5%
--- Muskegon ----------------- 5,687 ------- 4,751 -- 19.7%

[B]BIRMINGHAM ------------------ 62,758 ------ 52,304 -- 20.0%[/B]

[B]HARRISBURG ------------------ 62,316 ------ 53,045 -- 17.5%[/B]
--- Harrisburg -------------- 35,465 ------ 29,357 -- 20.8%
--- York -------------------- 18,631 ------ 16,818 -- 10.8%
--- Lebanon ------------------ 4,961 ------- 4,155 -- 19.4%
--- Gettysburg --------------- 3,259 ------- 2,715 -- 20.0%

[B]BUFFALO --------------------- 58,062 ------ 49,108 -- 18.2%[/B]

[B]ALBANY ---------------------- 57,262 ------ 48,306 -- 18.5%[/B]
--- Albany ------------------ 52,339 ------ 43,862 -- 19.3%
--- Glens Falls -------------- 4,923 ------- 4,444 -- 10.8%

[B]TULSA ----------------------- 56,077 ------ 45,244 -- 23.9%[/B]

[B]GREENVILLE ------------------ 55,791 ------ 42,566 -- 31.1%[/B]
--- Greenville -------------- 40,513 ------ 30,973 -- 30.8%
--- Spartanburg ------------- 15,278 ------ 11,593 -- 31.8%

[B]ROCHESTER ------------------- 55,426 ------ 50,236 -- 10.3%[/B]

[B]ALBUQUERQUE ----------------- 50,462 ------ 44,849 -- 12.5%[/B]
--- Albuquerque ------------- 43,480 ------ 38,114 -- 14.1%
--- Santa Fe ----------------- 6,982 ------- 6,735 --- 3.7%

[B]FRESNO ---------------------- 46,501 ------ 35,950 -- 29.3%[/B]
--- Fresno ------------------ 40,887 ------ 31,952 -- 28.0%
--- Madera ------------------- 5,614 ------- 3,998 -- 40.4%

[B]CAPE CORAL ------------------ 44,709 ------ 34,481 -- 29.7%[/B]
--- Cape Coral -------------- 27,055 ------ 21,596 -- 25.3%
--- Naples ------------------ 17,654 ------ 12,885 -- 37.0%

[B]DAYTON ---------------------- 44,566 ------ 37,019 -- 20.4%[/B]
--- Dayton ------------------ 40,236 ------ 33,388 -- 20.5%
--- Springfield -------------- 4,330 ------- 3,631 -- 19.3%

[B]KNOXVILLE ------------------- 44,468 ------ 35,611 -- 24.9%[/B]
--- Knoxville --------------- 40,207 ------ 32,296 -- 24.5%
--- Morristown --------------- 4,261 ------- 3,315 -- 28.5%

[B]TUCSON ---------------------- 37,260 ------ 34,660 --- 7.5%[/B]

[B]EL PASO --------------------- 35,397 ------ 30,445 -- 16.3%[/B]
--- El Paso ----------------- 28,359 ------ 23,944 -- 18.4%
--- Las Cruces --------------- 7,038 ------- 6,501 --- 8.3%


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Now Brazil for 2016, released yesterday:

*GDP 2016*

*-------------------------------------------- 2016 ----------------- 2010 ------------ per capita (2015)
BRASIL --------------------------- 1.795.760.744.986 -- 2.207.867.613.636 --- 8.714*


Code:


SÃO PAULO ----------------- 378.791.434 ---- 487.500.424 ------ 14.562
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 145.540.481 ---- 175.733.015 ------ 11.209
BRASÍLIA ------------------- 72.844.972 ----- 87.272.177 ------ 17.417
CAMPINAS ------------------- 71.530.153 ----- 88.866.275 ------ 14.756
BELO HORIZONTE-------------- 59.565.432 ----- 87.804.714 ------- 9.342
PORTO ALEGRE --------------- 52.991.114 ----- 64.604.696 ------ 11.687
CURITIBA ------------------- 46.408.469 ----- 60.345.668 ------ 12.111
RECIFE --------------------- 34.731.045 ----- 40.240.915 ------- 6.515
SALVADOR ------------------- 33.606.619 ----- 41.647.709 ------- 8.220
FORTALEZA ------------------ 26.110.916 ----- 30.151.974 ------- 6.150
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 24.428.330 ----- 29.665.809 ------- 8.166
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 21.605.302 ----- 30.646.850 ------ 12.716
MANAUS --------------------- 20.988.114 ----- 29.394.293 ------- 8.859
VITÓRIA -------------------- 19.916.463 ----- 32.566.065 ------- 8.795
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 19.171.974 ----- 21.322.910 ------ 13.174
BELÉM ---------------------- 14.172.249 ----- 16.493.677 ------- 5.429
JOINVILLE ------------------ 13.768.377 ----- 17.961.276 ------ 12.573
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 13.536.042 ----- 16.659.422 ------ 10.701
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 12.351.048 ----- 16.635.211 ------ 12.641
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 11.713.648 ----- 13.540.182 ------ 13.018
LONDRINA ------------------- 11.484.973 ----- 12.822.489 ------- 9.085
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 11.465.146 ----- 13.205.757 ------ 10.141
NATAL ---------------------- 10.638.675 ----- 12.582.818 ------- 5.429
VOLTA REDONDA --------------- 9.980.106 ----- 17.090.985 ------ 11.307
MACEIÓ ---------------------- 9.784.531 ----- 11.069.301 ------- 5.016
SÃO LUÍS -------------------- 9.346.435 ----- 11.408.085 ------- 5.902
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------- 9.146.971 ----- 10.907.532 ------ 10.351
CUIABÁ ---------------------- 9.015.579 ------ 9.739.747 ------- 9.626
JOÃO PESSOA ----------------- 8.688.113 ------ 9.837.828 ------- 5.724
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------- 8.223.407 ------ 9.495.101 ------- 9.845
CAMPO GRANDE ---------------- 8.129.651 ------ 9.379.409 ------- 8.408
MARINGÁ --------------------- 7.838.961 ------ 7.798.514 ------- 9.387
ARACAJU --------------------- 7.578.946 ----- 10.250.183 ------- 5.913
MACAÉ ----------------------- 7.348.297 ----- 16.729.024 ------ 14.718
TERESINA -------------------- 7.029.470 ------ 7.825.464 ------- 4.766
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------- 6.645.733 ----- 26.004.927 ------ 10.832
BAURU ----------------------- 6.020.758 ------ 7.371.171 ------- 9.960
PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE ---------- 5.766.106 ------ 6.659.811 ------- 7.408
FEIRA DE SANTANA ------------ 5.638.815 ------ 5.765.811 ------- 5.168
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE --------- 5.607.977 ------ 5.881.735 ------- 9.235
FOZ DO IGUAÇU --------------- 5.485.756 ------ 5.049.631 ------ 12.825
JUIZ DE FORA ---------------- 5.201.647 ------ 6.824.572 ------- 6.660
PONTA GROSSA ---------------- 5.180.966 ------ 5.137.195 ------ 11.068
CRICIÚMA -------------------- 5.130.664 ------ 5.856.109 ------- 8.555
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ----------- 5.114.071 ------ 5.585.868 ------- 9.174
CASCAVEL -------------------- 4.957.509 ------ 4.641.364 ------ 10.625
PORTO VELHO ----------------- 4.823.116 ------ 5.851.244 ------- 7.433
CABO FRIO ------------------- 4.717.966 ------ 8.840.836 ------- 7.777
CHAPECÓ --------------------- 4.542.466 ------ 5.641.265 ------ 10.347
UBERABA --------------------- 4.491.158 ------ 4.828.326 ------ 11.755
IPATINGA -------------------- 4.368.696 ------ 7.011.317 ------- 7.698
PASSO FUNDO ----------------- 4.188.910 ------ 4.099.183 ------ 11.959
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA -------------- 4.108.802 ------ 5.282.426 ------- 3.916
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO ---------- 3.811.370 ------ 4.381.703 ------- 3.803
DIVINÓPOLIS ----------------- 3.718.879 ------ 4.254.398 ------- 6.884
RONDONÓPOLIS ---------------- 3.706.014 ------ 3.752.690 ------ 12.261
CARUARU --------------------- 3.684.650 ------ 3.903.819 ------- 3.991
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ----- 3.591.114 ------ 5.605.228 ------- 7.987
CAMPINA GRANDE -------------- 3.522.186 ------ 4.092.021 ------- 4.313
FRANCA ---------------------- 3.520.809 ------ 3.756.654 ------- 8.427
MACAPÁ ---------------------- 3.510.173 ------ 4.058.225 ------- 5.513
IMPERATRIZ ------------------ 3.362.490 ------ 2.813.260 ------- 5.705
GUARATINGUETÁ --------------- 3.251.246 ------ 4.044.416 ------- 7.566
SANTA MARIA ----------------- 3.198.634 ------ 3.506.518 ------- 7.165
MONTES CLAROS --------------- 3.160.753 ------ 3.457.497 ------- 4.866
PALMAS ---------------------- 3.093.119 ------ 2.889.908 ------- 8.067
MARÍLIA --------------------- 2.970.078 ------ 3.583.678 ------- 8.445
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 2.726.669 ------ 3.337.770 ------- 5.822
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 2.549.981 ------ 2.732.907 ------- 3.809
BOA VISTA ------------------- 2.482.745 ------ 3.089.737 ------- 6.785
MARABÁ ---------------------- 2.288.794 ------ 2.101.115 ------- 7.158
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 2.232.713 ------ 2.440.670 ------- 3.573
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 2.074.112 ------ 3.223.065 ------- 5.563
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 2.053.436 ------ 2.463.055 ------- 4.693
SANTARÉM -------------------- 1.960.492 ------ 2.001.430 ------- 3.839
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 1.715.932 ------ 1.600.853 ------- 3.877
SOBRAL ---------------------- 1.596.074 ------ 1.906.355 ------- 3.682



And GDP growth (expressed in BRL):

*-------------------------------------------- 2016 ----------------- 2010 ------------ Growth
BRASIL --------------------------- 6.267.205.000.000 -- 3.885.847.000.000 --- 61,3%*


Code:


SÃO PAULO --------------- 1.321.982.103.000 -- 858.000.747.000 --- 54,1%
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------ 507.936.279.000 -- 309.290.106.000 --- 64,2%
BRASÍLIA ------------------ 254.228.954.000 -- 153.599.032.000 --- 65,5%
CAMPINAS ------------------ 249.640.233.000 -- 156.404.644.000 --- 59,6%
BELO HORIZONTE------------- 207.883.359.000 -- 154.536.296.000 --- 34,5%
PORTO ALEGRE -------------- 184.938.989.000 -- 113.704.265.000 --- 62,6%
CURITIBA ------------------ 161.965.557.000 -- 106.208.375.000 --- 52,5%
RECIFE -------------------- 121.211.348.000 --- 70.824.011.000 --- 71,1%
SALVADOR ------------------ 117.287.102.000 --- 73.299.968.000 --- 60,0%
FORTALEZA ------------------ 91.127.097.000 --- 53.067.475.000 --- 71,7%
GOIÂNIA -------------------- 85.254.873.000 --- 52.211.824.000 --- 63,3%
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS -------- 75.402.504.000 --- 53.938.456.000 --- 39,8%
MANAUS --------------------- 73.248.518.000 --- 51.733.955.000 --- 41,6%
VITÓRIA -------------------- 69.508.456.000 --- 57.316.274.000 --- 21,3%
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ------------ 66.910.188.000 --- 37.528.321.000 --- 78,3%
BELÉM ---------------------- 49.461.150.000 --- 29.028.872.000 --- 70,4%
JOINVILLE ------------------ 48.051.635.000 --- 31.611.845.000 --- 52,0%
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ------------- 47.240.788.000 --- 29.320.583.000 --- 61,1%
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 43.105.159.000 --- 29.277.972.000 --- 47,2%
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 40.880.633.000 --- 23.830.720.000 --- 71,5%
LONDRINA ------------------- 40.082.557.000 --- 22.567.581.000 --- 77,6%
FLORIANÓPOLIS -------------- 40.013.359.000 --- 23.242.133.000 --- 72,2%
NATAL ---------------------- 37.128.976.000 --- 22.145.760.000 --- 67,7%
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 34.830.571.000 --- 30.080.133.000 --- 15,8%
MACEIÓ --------------------- 34.148.013.000 --- 19.481.970.000 --- 75,3%
SÃO LUÍS ------------------- 32.619.059.000 --- 20.078.230.000 --- 62,5%
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 31.922.928.000 --- 19.197.256.000 --- 66,3%
CUIABÁ --------------------- 31.464.370.000 --- 17.141.955.000 --- 83,5%
JOÃO PESSOA ---------------- 30.321.515.000 --- 17.314.578.000 --- 75,1%
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 28.699.691.000 --- 16.711.377.000 --- 71,7%
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 28.372.483.000 --- 16.507.760.000 --- 71,9%
MARINGÁ -------------------- 27.357.973.000 --- 13.725.384.000 --- 99,3%
ARACAJU -------------------- 26.450.522.000 --- 18.040.322.000 --- 46,6%
MACAÉ ---------------------- 25.645.558.000 --- 29.443.083.000 -- -12,9%
TERESINA ------------------- 24.532.850.000 --- 13.772.816.000 --- 78,1%
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 23.193.607.000 --- 45.768.671.000 -- -49,3%
BAURU ---------------------- 21.012.446.000 --- 12.973.261.000 --- 62,0%
PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE --------- 20.123.709.000 --- 11.721.267.000 --- 71,7%
FEIRA DE SANTANA ----------- 19.679.466.000 --- 10.147.827.000 --- 93,9%
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 19.571.838.000 --- 10.351.853.000 --- 89,1%
FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 19.145.289.000 ---- 8.887.351.000 -- 115,4%
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 18.153.748.000 --- 12.011.247.000 --- 51,1%
PONTA GROSSA --------------- 18.081.570.000 ---- 9.041.463.000 -- 100,0%
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 17.906.019.000 --- 10.306.752.000 --- 73,7%
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 17.848.107.000 ---- 9.831.127.000 --- 81,5%
CASCAVEL ------------------- 17.301.705.000 ---- 8.168.801.000 -- 111,8%
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 16.832.676.000 --- 10.298.190.000 --- 63,4%
CABO FRIO ------------------ 16.465.702.000 --- 15.559.871.000 ---- 5,8%
CHAPECÓ -------------------- 15.853.206.000 ---- 9.928.626.000 --- 59,7%
UBERABA -------------------- 15.674.141.000 ---- 8.497.853.000 --- 84,4%
IPATINGA ------------------- 15.246.748.000 --- 12.339.918.000 --- 23,6%
PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 14.619.295.000 ---- 7.214.562.000 -- 102,6%
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ------------- 14.339.718.000 ---- 9.297.069.000 --- 54,2%
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO --------- 13.301.683.000 ---- 7.711.797.000 --- 72,5%
DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 12.978.886.000 ---- 7.487.741.000 --- 73,3%
RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 12.933.990.000 ---- 6.604.734.000 --- 95,8%
CARUARU -------------------- 12.859.428.000 ---- 6.870.721.000 --- 87,2%
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 12.532.988.000 ---- 9.865.202.000 --- 27,0%
CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 12.292.429.000 ---- 7.201.957.000 --- 70,7%
FRANCA --------------------- 12.287.625.000 ---- 6.611.711.000 --- 85,8%
MACAPÁ --------------------- 12.250.505.000 ---- 7.142.476.000 --- 71,5%
IMPERATRIZ ----------------- 11.735.090.000 ---- 4.951.338.000 -- 137,0%
GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 11.346.848.000 ---- 7.118.172.000 --- 59,4%
SANTA MARIA ---------------- 11.163.233.000 ---- 6.171.472.000 --- 80,9%
MONTES CLAROS -------------- 11.031.027.000 ---- 6.085.195.000 --- 81,3%
PALMAS --------------------- 10.794.985.000 ---- 5.086.238.000 -- 112,2%
MARÍLIA -------------------- 10.365.571.000 ---- 6.307.273.000 --- 64,3%
RIO BRANCO ------------------ 9.516.075.000 ---- 5.874.476.000 --- 62,0%
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA -------- 8.899.434.000 ---- 4.809.917.000 --- 85,0%
BOA VISTA ------------------- 8.664.779.000 ---- 5.437.938.000 --- 59,3%
MARABÁ ---------------------- 7.987.891.000 ---- 3.697.962.000 -- 116,0%
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ----------- 7.792.169.000 ---- 4.295.579.000 --- 81,4%
MOSSORÓ --------------------- 7.238.652.000 ---- 5.672.594.000 --- 27,6%
GOVERNADOR VALADARES -------- 7.166.490.000 ---- 4.334.976.000 --- 65,3%
SANTARÉM -------------------- 6.842.117.000 ---- 3.522.517.000 --- 94,2%
ARAPIRACA ------------------- 5.988.601.000 ---- 2.817.502.000 -- 112,5%
SOBRAL ---------------------- 5.570.299.000 ---- 3.355.185.000 --- 66,0%



For context, *population* and *definition*:


Code:


----------------------------- 2016
SÃO PAULO --------------- 26.012.511
RIO DE JANEIRO ---------- 12.984.553
BELO HORIZONTE------------ 6.375.906
RECIFE ------------------- 5.331.161
CAMPINAS ----------------- 4.847.512
PORTO ALEGRE ------------- 4.534.021
FORTALEZA ---------------- 4.245.601
BRASÍLIA ----------------- 4.182.339
SALVADOR ----------------- 4.088.609
CURITIBA ----------------- 3.831.872
GOIÂNIA ------------------ 2.991.374
BELÉM -------------------- 2.610.387
MANAUS ------------------- 2.369.017
VITÓRIA ------------------ 2.264.560
NATAL -------------------- 1.959.702
MACEIÓ ------------------- 1.950.704
SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS ------ 1.699.078
SÃO LUÍS ----------------- 1.583.638
JOÃO PESSOA -------------- 1.517.934
TERESINA ----------------- 1.474.939
BLUMENAU-ITAJAÍ ---------- 1.455.295
ARACAJU ------------------ 1.281.708
RIBEIRÃO PRETO ----------- 1.264.991
LONDRINA ----------------- 1.264.152
FLORIANÓPOLIS ------------ 1.130.542
JOINVILLE ---------------- 1.095.057
FEIRA DE SANTANA --------- 1.091.035
ILHÉUS-ITABUNA ----------- 1.049.348
PETROLINA-JUAZEIRO ------- 1.002.078
CAXIAS DO SUL -------------- 977.066
CAMPO GRANDE --------------- 966.860
CUIABÁ --------------------- 936.594
CARUARU -------------------- 923.152
UBERLÂNDIA ----------------- 899.809
ARARAQUARA-SÃO CARLOS ------ 883.643
VOLTA REDONDA -------------- 882.668
SÃO JOSÉ DO RIO PRETO ------ 835.254
MARINGÁ -------------------- 835.050
CAMPINA GRANDE ------------- 816.634
JUIZ DE FORA --------------- 781.064
PELOTAS-RIO GRANDE --------- 778.401
VITÓRIA DA CONQUISTA ------- 669.534
MONTES CLAROS -------------- 649.544
PORTO VELHO ---------------- 648.872
MACAPÁ --------------------- 636.748
JUAZEIRO DO NORTE ---------- 624.944
CAMPOS DOS GOYTACAZES ------ 613.544
PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE -------- 607.231
CABO FRIO ------------------ 606.630
BAURU ---------------------- 604.497
CRICIÚMA ------------------- 599.700
IMPERATRIZ ----------------- 589.439
IPATINGA ------------------- 567.541
ARAÇATUBA-BIRIGUI ---------- 557.466
DIVINÓPOLIS ---------------- 540.190
SANTARÉM ------------------- 510.742
MACAÉ ---------------------- 499.276
RIO BRANCO ----------------- 468.316
PONTA GROSSA --------------- 468.117
CASCAVEL ------------------- 466.570
CACHOEIRO DE ITAPEMIRIM ---- 449.618
SANTA MARIA ---------------- 446.411
ARAPIRACA ------------------ 442.594
CHAPECÓ -------------------- 439.032
GOVERNADOR VALADARES ------- 437.535
SOBRAL --------------------- 433.484
GUARATINGUETÁ -------------- 429.708
FOZ DO IGUAÇU -------------- 427.754
FRANCA --------------------- 417.802
PALMAS --------------------- 383.420
UBERABA -------------------- 382.056
MOSSORÓ -------------------- 372.808
BOA VISTA ------------------ 365.901
MARÍLIA -------------------- 351.682
PASSO FUNDO ---------------- 350.264
MARABÁ --------------------- 319.770
RONDONÓPOLIS --------------- 302.259




Code:


[b]Aracaju[/b] --- Aracaju, Baixo Cotinguiba, Cotinguiba, Estância and Japaratuba microregions
[b]Araçatuba-Birigui[/b] --- Araçatuba and Birigui microregions
[b]Arapiraca[/b] --- Arapiraca microregion
[b]Araraquara-São Carlos[/b] --- Araraquara mesoregion
[b]Bauru[/b] --- Bauru microregion
[b]Belém[/b] --- Metropolitana de Belém mesoregion
[b]Belo Horizonte[/b] --- Belo Horizonte, Itabira, Itaguara, Ouro Preto, Pará de Minas and Sete Lagoas microregions
[b]Blumenau-Itajaí[/b] --- Blumenau and Itajaí microregions
[b]Boa Vista[/b] --- Boa Vista microregion
[b]Brasília[/b] --- Distrito Federal and Entorno do Distrito Federal microregion
[b]Cabo Frio[/b] --- Lagos microregion
[b]Cachoeiro de Itapemirim[/b] --- Cachoeiro de Itapemirim and Itapemirim microregions
[b]Campina Grande[/b] --- Brejo Paraibano, Campina Grande, Esperança and Itabaiana microregions
[b]Campinas[/b] --- Piracicaba mesoregion and Campinas and Mogi Mirim microrregions
[b]Campo Grande[/b] --- Campo Grande microregion
[b]Campos dos Goytacazes[/b] --- Campos dos Goytacazes microregion
[b]Caruaru[/b] --- Vale do Ipojuca microregion
[b]Cascavel[/b] --- Cascavel microregion
[b]Caxias do Sul[/b] --- Caxias do Sul and Guaporé microregions
[b]Chapecó[/b] --- Chapecó microregion
[b]Criciúma[/b] --- Araranguá and Criciúma microregions
[b]Cuiabá[/b] --- Cuiabá and Rosário Oeste microregions
[b]Curitiba[/b] --- Metropolitana de Curitiba mesoregion
[b]Divinópolis[/b] --- Divinópolis microregion
[b]Feira de Santana[/b] --- Feira de Santana microregion
[b]Florianópolis[/b] --- Grande Florianópolis mesoregion
[b]Fortaleza[/b] --- Metropolitana de Fortaleza mesoregion and Baixo Curu, Baturité, Cascavel and Chorozinho microrregions
[b]Foz do Iguaçu[/b] --- Foz do Iguaçu microregion
[b]Franca[/b] --- Franca microregion
[b]Goiânia[/b] --- Anápolis and Goiânia microregions
[b]Governador Valadares[/b] --- Governador Valadares microregion
[b]Guaratinguetá[/b] --- Guaratinguetá microregion
[b]Ilhéus-Itabuna[/b] --- Ilhéus-Itabuna microregion
[b]Imperatriz[/b] --- Imperatriz microregion
[b]Ipatinga[/b] --- Ipatinga microregion
[b]João Pessoa[/b] --- Mata Paraibana mesoregion
[b]Joinville[/b] --- Joinville and São Bento do Sul microregions
[b]Juazeiro do Norte[/b] --- Cariri and Caririaçu microregions
[b]Juiz de Fora[/b] --- Juiz de Fora microregion
[b]Londrina[/b] --- Apucarana, Assaí, Londrina and Porecatu microregions
[b]Macaé[/b] --- Bacia de São João and Macaé microregions
[b]Macapá[/b] --- Macapá microregion
[b]Maceió[/b] --- Litoral Norte Alagoano, Maceió, Mata Alagoana and São Miguel dos Campos microregions
[b]Manaus[/b] --- Manaus microregion
[b]Marabá[/b] --- Marabá microregion
[b]Marília[/b] --- Marília microregion
[b]Maringá[/b] --- Astorga, Floraí and Maringá microregions
[b]Montes Claros[/b] --- Montes Claros microregion
[b]Mossoró[/b] --- Mossoró microregion
[b]Natal[/b] --- Leste Potiguar mesoregion and Agreste Potiguar microrregion
[b]Palmas[/b] --- Porto Nacional microregion
[b]Passo Fundo[/b] --- Passo Fundo microregion
[b]Pelotas-Rio Grande[/b] --- Litoral Lagunar and Pelotas microregions
[b]Petrolina-Juazeiro[/b] --- Juazeiro and Petrolina microregions
[b]Ponta Grossa[/b] --- Ponta Grossa microregion
[b]Porto Alegre[/b] --- Gramado-Canela, Montenegro, Porto Alegre and São Jerônimo microregions
[b]Porto Velho[/b] --- Porto Velho microregion
[b]Presidente Prudente[/b] --- Presidente Prudente microregion
[b]Recife[/b] --- Mata Pernambucana and Metropolitana do Recife mesoregions
[b]Ribeirão Preto[/b] --- Batatais and Ribeirão Preto microregions
[b]Rio Branco[/b] --- Rio Branco microregion
[b]Rio de Janeiro[/b] --- Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro mesoregion
[b]Rondonópolis[/b] --- Rondonópolis microregion
[b]Salvador[/b] --- Catu and Salvador microregions
[b]Santa Maria[/b] --- Restinga Seca and Santa Maria microregions
[b]Santarém[/b] --- Santarém microregion
[b]São José do Rio Preto[/b] --- São José do Rio Preto microregion
[b]São José dos Campos[/b] --- Campos dos Jordão, Paraibuna-Paraitinga and São José dos Campos microregions
[b]São Luís[/b] --- Aglomeração Urbana de São Luís and Rosário microregions
[b]São Paulo[/b] --- Metropolitana de São Paulo and Macro Metropolitana Paulista mesoregions and Itanhaém microregion
[b]Sobral[/b] --- Meruoca and Sobral microregions
[b]Teresina[/b] --- Caxias and Teresina microregions
[b]Uberaba[/b] --- Uberaba microregion
[b]Uberlândia[/b] --- Uberlândia microregion
[b]Vitória[/b] --- Central Espírito-Santense mesoregion
[b]Vitória da Conquista[/b] --- Vitória da Conquista microregion
[b]Volta Redonda[/b] --- Barra do Piraí and Vale do Paraíba Fluminense microregions


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

The traditional US vs Brazil list:

*GDP 2016*

*UNITED STATES ---------------- 18,511,499
BRAZIL --------------------------- 1,795,761*

*


Code:


NEW YORK ----------------- 1,889,964
LOS ANGELES -------------- 1,199,253
SAN FRANCISCO -------------- 820,933
WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE ------- 724,304
CHICAGO -------------------- 659,159
BOSTON --------------------- 583,212
DALLAS --------------------- 515,898
PHILADELPHIA --------------- 481,885
HOUSTON -------------------- 478,618
ATLANTA -------------------- 381,393
SÃO PAULO ------------------ 378,791
SEATTLE -------------------- 358,447
MIAMI ---------------------- 347,435
DETROIT -------------------- 293,211
MINNEAPOLIS ---------------- 256,638
DENVER --------------------- 233,146
PHOENIX -------------------- 230,070
SAN DIEGO ------------------ 215,343
PORTLAND ------------------- 193,224
CLEVELAND ------------------ 183,083
CHARLOTTE ------------------ 163,637
ST. LOUIS ------------------ 159,888
ORLANDO -------------------- 146,498
RIO DE JANEIRO ------------- 145,540
INDIANAPOLIS --------------- 144,889
TAMPA ---------------------- 142,633
PITTSBURGH ----------------- 142,210
KANSAS CITY ---------------- 139,009
AUSTIN --------------------- 135,010
SALT LAKE CITY ------------- 133,050
CINCINNATI ----------------- 132,010
COLUMBUS ------------------- 130,758
SACRAMENTO ----------------- 127,956
NASHVILLE ------------------ 124,243
RALEIGH -------------------- 123,751
SAN ANTONIO ---------------- 116,538
LAS VEGAS ------------------ 115,329
MILWAUKEE ------------------ 108,818
BRASÍLIA -------------------- 72,845
CAMPINAS -------------------- 71,530
BELO HORIZONTE--------------- 59,565
PORTO ALEGRE ---------------- 52,991
CURITIBA -------------------- 46,408
RECIFE ---------------------- 34,731
SALVADOR -------------------- 33,607
FORTALEZA ------------------- 26,111
GOIÂNIA --------------------- 24,428
MANAUS ---------------------- 20,988
VITÓRIA --------------------- 19,916
BELÉM ----------------------- 14,172
[/b]

--- San Francisco growing like crazy. Added US$ 60 billion to its GDP compared to 2015;

--- Houston keeps falling down due low oil prices. Same happen to Brazilian production areas (Campos, Macaé, Cabo Frio, Cachoeiro). GDP almost halved in one;

--- Brazil GDP reached its lowest level since 2009 (the peak was in 2011, with US$ 2.5 trillion), and that reflected in its metro areas. São Paulo lost yet another position this year, this time to Atlanta;*


----------



## FloripaNation

edit.


----------



## royal rose1

anyone have US gdp per capita for cities? would be intriguing


----------



## Nijal

The OECD has published the GDP of metropolitan areas for OECD countries, based on a uniform definition of metro areas, itself based on Eurostat's definition of metro areas (the so-called FURs, i.e. Functional Urban Areas, which despite their names are metro areas): https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=CITIES

FURs are defined by an urban core (more strictly defined than the UN urban areas, to avoid long meaningless urban areas like Brussels-Antwerp or Cologne-Ruhr) and the municipalities or counties which send more than 15% of their residents in employment to the urban core.

Here are the largest metropolitan area economies in 2017, the last year for which data is available. I'm also adding the municipalities of Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Guangzhou-Foshan, and Shenzhen (which are as large as metro areas), and the territories of Hong Kong and Singapore.

GDP of the metro areas in 2017, in billion of US dollars (at market exchange rates):


New York: 1,720
Tokyo: 1,655
Los Angeles: 1,173
Washington-Baltimore: 977
Paris: 822
San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose: 801
Seoul: 796
London: 779
Chicago: 664
Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto: 628
Dallas-Fort Worth: 489
Philadelphia-Wilmington: 449
Houston: 449
Shanghai: 444
Guangzhou-Foshan: 425
Boston: 410 (does not include Providence, RI)
Beijing: 406
Nagoya: 389
Atlanta: 371
Toronto-Hamilton-Oshawa: 358
Miami-West Palm Beach: 352
Seattle: 352
Singapore: 342
Hong Kong: 341
Shenzhen: 309
Sydney: 304
Tianjin: 269
Mexico City: 257
Milan: 255
Detroit: 254
Minneapolis: 254
Madrid: 253
Melbourne: 244
Phoenix: 235
San Diego: 235
Munich: 214
Berlin: 210
Denver: 195
Rome: 184
Ruhr: 184
Amsterdam: 183
Brussels: 183
Hamburg: 177
Stuttgart: 169
Stockholm: 167
Frankfurt: 166
Montréal: 163
Barcelona: 163
Dublin: 162
Perth (Australia): 158
St. Louis: 156
Portland: 156

The dominance of the US metro areas is just staggering. It's even more marked than 10 years ago. Apart from Paris and London, European metro area economies are quite small in comparison. Compared to 10 years ago, now even Washington has a larger economy than Paris and London! (although that includes Baltimore; without Baltimore, the Washington MSA strictly speaking had a GDP of only 519 billion US dollars in 2017).

Whether or not Baltimore is included in the Washington metro area, the 10 largest metro area economies in the world are (in alphabetical order): Chicago, London, Los Angeles, New York, Osaka, Paris, San Francisco, Seoul, Tokyo, Washington. No Chinese city has entered the world top 10 yet (perhaps it will take another 10 to 15 years before Shanghai enters it).


----------



## Voineinfo

Blackpool88 said:


> Great data
> 
> Per Capita in the Bay Area that works out at $140,299
> 
> For comparison, some selected others;
> 
> NYC $95,578
> DC $85,978
> Munich $78,966
> LA $69,663
> Paris $67,000
> London $66,994
> Tokyo $46,593
> Seoul $34,576
> 
> Amazing from SF - Paris pips London by six dollars per person


Of course let's note that these are per capita figures in nominal dollars at market exchange rates, not in PPP dollars.

If the purchasing power of the US dollar in those metro areas was the same as the national purchasing power of the US dollar (i.e. if cost of life in NYC relative to Paris, London, Tokyo, etc was the same as cost of life in the US relative to France, UK, Japan, etc) in 2019, then the per capita figures would be:
NYC PPP$95,578
Munich PPP$95,281
DC PPP$85,978
Paris PPP$79,557
London PPP$77,022
LA PPP$69,663
Tokyo PPP$49,916
Seoul PPP$48,349


----------



## Monarchy👑

Voineinfo said:


> Of course let's note that these are per capita figures in nominal dollars at market exchange rates, not in PPP dollars.
> 
> If the purchasing power of the US dollar in those metro areas was the same as the national purchasing power of the US dollar (i.e. if cost of life in NYC relative to Paris, London, Tokyo, etc was the same as cost of life in the US relative to France, UK, Japan, etc) in 2019, then the per capita figures would be:
> NYC PPP$95,578
> Munich PPP$95,281
> DC PPP$85,978
> Paris PPP$79,557
> London PPP$77,022
> LA PPP$69,663
> Tokyo PPP$49,916
> Seoul PPP$48,349


How well is ranked Stockholm?


----------



## Voineinfo

Stockholm is at PPP$79,578.


----------

